# °O°  Disney Fans/Singles Photo Thread  °O°



## NJGuy3

Ok...it's been discussed for while in the singles thread and being that I've been nominated to start it...so without further ado...


----------



## CinRell

Ooh you even softened it


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...it's been discussed for while in the singles thread and being that I've been nominated to start it...so without further ado...


Nice pic Leo


----------



## CinRell

Ok here's me!

















I'm a picture snob. I posted three. yay for picture snobs!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Ok here's me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a picture snob. I posted three. yay for picture snobs!


Awwww, awesome pics Cindy Lou Who


----------



## R.S.Winters

Nice pics guys!
I will have to put some up here now too (just when I posted on the regular singles thread too... geez  )

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters




----------



## acm563

OK... 2 of me, and 1 of me with Marie at her house at Christmas













Most of you have seen these already on myspace...lol


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


>


OK Cin u r no longer hogging photo space Dan takes first place Nice pics Dan


----------



## R.S.Winters

lol thanks! 

Dx


----------



## ahoff

OK, could someone help me with the posting of pictures?


----------



## kkmauch

Ok....here are a couple....
One of me at MGM (not a great digital camera)
One of me and my brother last weekend (taken with cell phone)











Kassie


----------



## R.S.Winters

When you click the reply button and you get the text box, you click the little "picture" icon next to the "world" icon. From there you can unsert the link to the pic that you wish to share.
If u use Flickr or Photobucket or something, when u go to the image properties or full size image u are given the image url, this is what u copy into the adress box.
Hope that makes sense...
It really is easier than it sounds lol.

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

Kassie, those pics dnt work 

Dx


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> OK, could someone help me with the posting of pictures?


You can either send them to me and I will put them in my photobucket and post them for you or download them to a photobucket account and post away by clicking the image link to copy , then paste here


----------



## R.S.Winters

Ok so now they do work.. lol
 
Dx


----------



## acm563

kkmauch said:


> Ok....here are a couple....
> One of me at MGM (not a great digital camera)
> One of me and my brother last weekend (taken with cell phone)
> 
> 
> Kassie



You are so cute Kassie, thanks for sharing.... lol..better not let my son see these


----------



## ahoff

Thanks, forgot about the photobucket step.  So, here I am at AK






[/IMG]


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Thanks, forgot about the photobucket step.  So, here I am at AK



Great pic, thanks for sharing...and yes wouldnt it be so much easier if we could just copy and paste


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I'm a picture snob. I posted three. yay for picture snobs!



Nice pics Cindy.
Had I known you guys were gonna be picture snobs, I'd post more of myself!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Lol I posted 5 of myself... I'm so vain haha...

Dx


----------



## Clifton

Unfortuantly not at Disney but here's me at Universal in front of the Bluesmobile


----------



## R.S.Winters

Cool pic!  

Dx


----------



## acm563

Clifton said:


> Unfortuantly not at Disney but here's me at Universal in front of the Bluesmobile



Nice pic..and we will just pretend it was taken at the House of Blues DTD


----------



## disneyfanx3

Ok here are mine

I am usually the one who takes the pictures so I don't really have many 








Since I got my digital camera - I have not taken any of me at Disney -I am always the picture taker  

In this picture I was pregnant with Luke


----------



## CinRell

We've got some GORGEOUS dis'ers! 

It's so nice to put a face to the posts.

Thanks for starting this, leo. And yes.. be a pic hog!


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Ok here are mine
> 
> I am usually the one who takes the pictures so I don't really have many
> 
> Since I got my digital camera - I have not taken any of me at Disney -I am always the picture taker
> 
> In this picture I was pregnant with Luke


Loving the pics Charlene....Your kids are adorable too!!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> be a pic hog!



I know that was kinda aimed at Leo, but that's a very dangerous thing to put out there lol...

*Goes to find as many pics as possibly can   *

Dx


----------



## Clifton

CinRell said:


> We've got some GORGEOUS dis'ers!



You too


----------



## R.S.Winters

I thought that this was an interesting photo sharing opportunity:
Pics of me at the Castle of the 3 different Disney Resorts I have visited - California, Florida and Paris.
















Dx


----------



## disneyfanx3

Leo - Thanks for starting this thread

I love all the pictures - Its so great to put a face with a person - I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> Leo - Thanks for starting this thread
> 
> I love all the pictures - Its so great to put a face with a person - I can't wait to meet everyone



JEALOUS

After may LOTS MORE PICS in this thread please


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> JEALOUS
> 
> After may LOTS MORE PICS in this thread please



I will post more - I hope to get a new camera before I go so I will be taking lots of pictures.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Wish I could afford to go to FL this yr too... Ho hum...

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

disneyfanx3 said:


> Leo - Thanks for starting this thread
> 
> I love all the pictures - Its so great to put a face with a person - I can't wait to meet everyone



You're Welcome...I think it was long overdue.
Although there are some picture hogs in here... Just kidding guys...let's keep it going strong.


----------



## R.S.Winters

NJGuy3 said:


> Although there are some picture hogs in here...



I am a picture hog and proud of it! lol
 

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Thanks for starting this, Leo. And yes.. be a pic hog!



You're Welcome Cindy...but remember...you gave me that extra 'push' to do so. So I can't take all the credit.


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> I am a picture hog and proud of it! lol
> 
> 
> Dx



Aw but you're so darn cute, dan we won't mind.

Hoping your prince charming notices that too


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> Aw but you're so darn cute, dan we won't mind.
> 
> Hoping your prince charming notices that too



Awww  

Dx


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You're Welcome Cindy...but remember...you gave me that extra 'push' to do so. So I can't take all the credit.



That was no push. that was a shove.


Your pin landyard makes me wanna cry a lil.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> That was no push. that was a shove.
> 
> 
> Your pin landyard makes me wanna cry a lil.


Dang...I agree, we are all gonna have to buy Leo some more pins!!!!! and Leo also has a nice smile Cin.


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Dang...I agree, we are all gonna have to buy Leo some more pins!!!!! and Leo also has a nice smile Cin.



  I love how you addressed me on the smile comment.

I agree. Leo's face is nice to look at ...  

Leo needs pins AND a thicker lanyard.

It's a long lanyard, but length is not what counts here, people.


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> It's a long lanyard, but length is not what counts here, people.



  

Ok so I have a waaayy too dirty mind lol

Sorry 

Dx


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I love how you addressed me on the smile comment.
> 
> I agree. Leo's face is nice to look at ...
> 
> Leo needs pins AND a thicker lanyard.
> 
> It's a long lanyard, but length is not what counts here, people.



   family board, family board


----------



## R.S.Winters

by the way acm - i added u on myspace 

Dx


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I love how you addressed me on the smile comment.
> 
> I agree. Leo's face is nice to look at ...
> 
> Leo needs pins AND a thicker lanyard.
> 
> It's a long lanyard, but length is not what counts here, people.





R.S.Winters said:


> Ok so I have a waaayy too dirty mind lol
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Dx





acm563 said:


> family board, family board


----------



## acm563

And actually Leos LANYARD looks like one of those Texas type tie thingys I can never htink of what they r called....lol  (the lanyard ppl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## R.S.Winters

tog?? toggle?? bootlace??

i unno, that's what sprang to mind.

i'll go now.

Dx


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> And actually Leos LANYARD looks like one of those Texas type tie thingys I can never htink of what they r called....lol  (the lanyard ppl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Yeah it does!  Dude leo... we need to get you a new lanyard. Cowboy.


----------



## kkmauch

acm563 said:


> And actually Leos LANYARD looks like one of those Texas type tie thingys I can never htink of what they r called....lol (the lanyard ppl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


 
I think they're called bolos. Family ties to Texas...don't ask!


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> leo... we need to get you a new lanyard. Cowboy.



I feel a Queer Eye for the Straight guy moment coming on!!!   

(Show where gay fahion designers dress straight men and send them on dates! lol)

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay! I want to play!! 

Ok here I am in line for Star Tours...






And here is me two or three Saturday nights ago..







And with my favorite Doggy at the Garden Grill....:





And with my little one waiting for the bus at Coronado Springs...:





And one last one at ASMu after a long day at the parks...


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> I feel a Queer Eye for the Straight guy moment coming on!!!
> 
> (Show where gay fahion designers dress straight men and send them on dates! lol)
> 
> Dx



I totally miss that show. I was in love with Kyan even tho i'm so NOT his type teehee

Thanks KK.. bolo. That's what it is.

leo Bolo. They even rhyme.  In an alternate universe type of way.


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> I feel a Queer Eye for the Straight guy moment coming on!!!
> 
> (Show where gay fahion designers dress straight men and send them on dates! lol)
> 
> Dx


lol...mmm, somehow I just cant picture Leo allowing you or anyone else to dress him.....(well maybe someone he might allow____ to but )


----------



## R.S.Winters

I didnt mean they literally strip them and re-dress them... lol!!
Honestly ...  
I am the height of innocence I will have you know! I shall cover my ears!!

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG too freaking funny you guys are!!! 

Leo, pins don't go on the little lanyards too well, get a thick one... Dan, you are absolutely adorable!!! Please do some queer eye magic..LOL

And yes, size DOES matter when it comes to lanyards...LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay! I want to play!!


Beautiful pictures Tracy!!! and yay u came out to play...missed u after water aerobics this morning


----------



## NJGuy3

You guys are horrible. This is a public viewed thread with families... 

Let's get back to the topic of the thread...PHOTOS !!

Tracy...your pics are great. Pluto's my fav character...nice shot.


----------



## R.S.Winters

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Dan, you are absolutely adorable!!! Please do some queer eye magic..LOL



We should start a Let's Dress Leo thread!
Everyone post pics of clothes they would like to see him wear!!!!

    

Sorry Leo, all in good fun  

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I agree. Leo's face is nice to look at ...



Aww...thanks Cindy. You're quite the cutie.


----------



## NJGuy3

R.S.Winters said:


> We should start a Let's Dress Leo thread!
> Everyone post pics of clothes they would like to see him wear!!!!



HHmmm...I'm beginning to regret posting more pics...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Sorry bud lol. I promise not to make any more cheeky comments 

 

Dx


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You guys are horrible. This is a public viewed thread with families...
> 
> Let's get back to the topic of the thread...PHOTOS !!
> 
> Tracy...your pics are great. Pluto's my fav character...nice shot.



WHAT!?!?  Seriously!  I have 2 lanyards. One was a cheapy one.  The sides were too thin and the pins flopped over. I got a big one that's thick and it lights up. The pins sit beautifully on it.

Where's YOUR head pervy mc perverson?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I think we are ALL a bunch of sexay thangs up in here.

Thanks for the compliments...

Sorry Leo, you are a cutie, and an easy target


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> We should start a Let's Dress Leo thread!
> Everyone post pics of clothes they would like to see him wear!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Leo, all in good fun
> 
> Dx



Leo already played that game with an ex and he told me he hated it LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

i am just kidding.. really..


----------



## CinRell

Tracy you're beautiful.

all of you are


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> Leo already played that game with an ex and he told me he hated it LOL



Maybe u should read down the thread before posting that!!  
We are now on a "we're sorry Leo, we love you" drive lol.

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Was his ex a man too?
> 
> 
> 
> i am just kidding.. really..



  

Oh dear oh dear, poor Leo!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Back to the topic at hand anyway - pictures!!!





















Dx


----------



## acm563

Ahem.....anyone have any more pics to post.....The pic in my siggie is Genesis (DS~25) and Marie DGN~8


----------



## R.S.Winters

acm563 said:


> Ahem.....anyone have any more pics to post.....


See above


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yes...pictures... ahem... here we go.... more bus waiting at CSR:





Me and my idiot ex at POP:


----------



## R.S.Winters

Nice pics JadedB  

You're very pretty  

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

R.S.Winters said:


> Nice pics JadedB
> 
> You're very pretty
> 
> Dx



Thank you Dan!! And you are quite handsome... 
If only I were a man...


----------



## R.S.Winters

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thank you Dan!! And you are quite handsome...
> If only I were a man...



 Yea, there are many nice girls here who I would date... but I could never feel the same about them as they would me, so we won't go there lol.

  

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

Okay I want to join in to. First time I've used photobucket, so I hope this works


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes...pictures... ahem... here we go.... more bus waiting at CSR:
> 
> 
> Me and my idiot ex at POP:


Hey Tracy, where was this taken at Pop as I have never seen the Potato Heads there...geesh what am I doin livin in a bubble when I am there....(our rooms are always close to the check in area)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I guess I should post a pic. . .or 2. . .

My son and I on Jungle Cruise at DLR






Me on IASW at DLR






And finally Me and my son on Autopia at DLR. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Hey Tracy, where was this taken at Pop as I have never seen the Potato Heads there...geesh what am I doin livin in a bubble when I am there....(our rooms are always close to the check in area)



They are tucked in back by the lake.... ya gotta take a nice walk back there... it is gorgeous at night!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

And Darcy and Tre, you ladies are beautiful!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sorry Leo, you are a cutie, and an easy target



Thanks Tracy


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> They are tucked in back by the lake.... ya gotta take a nice walk back there... it is gorgeous at night!!!



I'm so hoping to have my room in the back by the lake.  Can't wait for May


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Okay I want to join in to. First time I've used photobucket, so I hope this works


More awesome pics....


and btw Dan..I meant to say I love the pic of the Castle from Paris.....


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And Darcy and Tre, you ladies are beautiful!



Thanks, Jade, so are you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

What a fine looking group of people we are. . .


----------



## CinRell

Tree and Darc!!! You're both gorgeous!

Darcy your son is a hunk too.


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> What a fine looking group of people we are. . .



I agree with this


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I guess I should post a pic. . .or 2. . .


You are so pretty Darcy and what a handsome son!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Tree and Darc!!! You're both gorgeous!
> 
> Darcy your son is a hunk too.



I noticed that too. But he is 16.. so I will wait to say it for another 2 years or so..


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I noticed that too. But he is 16.. so I will wait to say it for another 2 years or so..



Actually he is only 15.  And he is 6 foot tall.  Right now he has braces though and doesn't smile as much. . .He won't be 16 till December. . .lol, and yes, he is quite handsome, if I say so myself. . .


----------



## CinRell

K I'll post more.... LOL I'm not sure this was the point of the thread but.. ah well!











HORRID pic of me (but with my fav character statue!)






Ok so those are old but *cry* it's the last time I was at disney

These are more recent from canananananada!
















Ok. that's enough "me"


----------



## ttester9612

Here's another one with Alice and the MadHatter


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually he is only 15.  And he is 6 foot tall.  Right now he has braces though and doesn't smile as much. . .He won't be 16 till December. . .lol, and yes, he is quite handsome, if I say so myself. . .



well NOW I feel like a sicko LOL!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> well NOW I feel like a sicko LOL!



you should, who is Pervie McPerverton now!!


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> you should, who is Pervie McPerverton now!!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually he is only 15.  And he is 6 foot tall.  Right now he has braces though and doesn't smile as much. . .He won't be 16 till December. . .lol, and yes, he is quite handsome, if I say so myself. . .



Jail Bait...


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> well NOW I feel like a sicko LOL!



Don't worry at it Cindy. . .many people had thought he was my boyfriend at one time or another. . .lol.  Considering I am 32 years older than he is I will take that as a compliment. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

He is a walking felony Darcy, better keep your eye on him...LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Jail Bait...



Too funny T. . .love your Alice pic. . .my son is a big cheshire cat fan. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> He is a walking felony Darcy, better keep your eye on him...LOL



Luckily his girlfriends of choice are all his age. . .lol. . .and he has 3 of them. . .lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> He is a walking felony Darcy, better keep your eye on him...LOL



Ah, Legally Blonde quote, I spies it!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> K I'll post more.... LOL I'm not sure this was the point of the thread but.. ah well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORRID pic of me (but with my fav character statue!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so those are old but *cry* it's the last time I was at disney
> 
> These are more recent from canananananada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. that's enough "me"




Cin, you are beautiful! I know that place!! Indoor glow in the dark MINIGOLF!!!!!!  I went there once with this guy from CA I was dating... he was cute... ANYWAYS.. how cool...lol


----------



## acm563

WOW!!! I am really enjoying all these photos......AWESOME!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

You all are making me want to go home and dig out some pictures  - if I get time tonight I will and scan them and post them tomorrow - just realized the kids had a disney photo album here at work.

Here is one from March 06 this is Lukes 1st time  at Disney and the last time I was there -


----------



## Timeless

I'll add one of me here. This is me at SSR last Oct, the day after the tower incident, so I'm not feeling my best, LOL.






Oh, and I saw this sign while driving last summer and had to stop and take a photo






There are also pics of a few other DISers if you follow the link to my Smugmug account.


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Cin, you are beautiful! I know that place!! Indoor glow in the dark MINIGOLF!!!!!!  I went there once with this guy from CA I was dating... he was cute... ANYWAYS.. how cool...lol



HECK yeah Cosmic Golf ROCKS!!!

and thank you *blush*


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Time,  glad to see you are posting.  Love the pic.


----------



## Timeless

Thanks Teresa...I don't post too often..consider this a drive by


----------



## acm563

Timeless said:


> Oh, and I saw this sign while driving last summer and had to stop and take a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also pics of a few other DISers if you follow the link to my Smugmug account.


so...ahem just exactly what type of a show were you putting on Saturday time?????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> so...ahem just exactly what type of a show were you putting on Saturday time?????



Yeah, at the Chowder Pot club too...LOL  

familyboard...no comment...familyboard


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, at the Chowder Pot club too...LOL
> 
> familyboard...no comment...familyboard




lol...do u ever notice that seems to be our mantra here....family board, family board......geesh....lol...we should be ashamed of ourselves ( should being the key word here)


----------



## sand2270

I'll play, I am a bit of a newbie just started posting on the adult/solo boards yesterday.  This is me and my DD8 at DL a few weeks ago.  Tigger made a point of messing up her hair, it was sticking up in all different directions when we were done.  My hair guy chopped all my hair off last week, so it isn't long anymore.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I'll play, I am a bit of a newbie just started posting on the adult/solo boards yesterday.  This is me and my DD8 at DL a few weeks ago.  Tigger made a point of messing up her hair, it was sticking up in all different directions when we done.  My hair guy chopped all my hair off last week, so it isn't long anymore.



Precious picture Amy!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Art the Greeter at Beach Club Resort & I


----------



## Timeless

acm563 said:


> so...ahem just exactly what type of a show were you putting on Saturday time?????




Guess you should have been there if you wanted to know...


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> Art the Greeter at Beach Club Resort & I



now see ya should have borrowed his lanyard Leo.....


----------



## acm563

Timeless said:


> Guess you should have been there if you wanted to know...



 
I'll have to catch ya next go around Time...lol..Make sure to post your schedule


----------



## sand2270

NJGuy3 said:


> Art the Greeter at Beach Club Resort & I



I remember Art from when I was at the BC in Feb.  Being my first time staying at a WDW property and not knowing about these boards yet I had no idea he was a institution.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Precious picture Amy!!!!



Thanks


----------



## Emtgirljen

Ok, I'll play too, even though I don't have any really recent pictures of me (I'm waiting for my May trip to get some good Disney ones).

This one's from our trip in 2006... riding the WDW Railroad:




My hair is much longer now, and red. 

And the only recent one of me (sorry for the Myspace quality, I was playing with my camera phone):


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Ok, I'll play too, even though I don't have any really recent pictures of me (I'm waiting for my May trip to get some good Disney ones).
> 
> This one's from our trip in 2006... riding the WDW Railroad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is much longer now, and red.
> 
> And the only recent one of me (sorry for the Myspace quality, I was playing with my camera phone):



Beautiful pics Jen, loving the hair!!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

sand2270 said:


> I remember Art from when I was at the BC in Feb.  Being my first time staying at a WDW property and not knowing about these boards yet I had no idea he was a institution.



He's a great guy. I met him and got to know him last year during several trips. We keep in touch.
If you search the boards, you'll find threads that people have started just about him.

Hope you're enjoying the boards!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> He's a great guy. I met him and got to know him last year during several trips. We keep in touch.
> If you search the boards, you'll find threads that people have started just about him.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the boards!



CM Stalker!


----------



## sand2270

NJGuy3 said:


> He's a great guy. I met him and got to know him last year during several trips. We keep in touch.
> If you search the boards, you'll find threads that people have started just about him.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the boards!



I am!  My DD started pin trading our last trip so I am excited for her to do some trading with Art.


----------



## R.S.Winters

acm563 said:


> More awesome pics....
> 
> 
> and btw Dan..I meant to say I love the pic of the Castle from Paris.....



Thanks!


----------



## libertybell7

This is me


----------



## R.S.Winters

awesome pic shawn!


----------



## libertybell7

thanks dan


----------



## ttester9612

Shawn, nice PIC and tan...

Now, Duckie it's your turn, where is your PIC?


----------



## acm563

Yay...a picture of Shawn...now where's Jill??? but dang it Shawn this pic kind of doesnt coincide with my image of you sitting back eating popcorn as you watch all our drama!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Shawn, nice PIC and tan...
> 
> Now, Duckie it's your turn, where is your PIC?



Teresa, Thank's...

Good luck with the duck...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Yay...a picture of Shawn...now where's Jill??? but dang it Shawn this pic kind of doesnt coincide with my image of you sitting back eating popcorn as you watch all our drama!!!!!



So true, not what I picture either of Shawn...   but he is handsome.


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Yay...a picture of Shawn...now where's Jill??? but dang it Shawn this pic kind of doesnt coincide with my image of you sitting back eating popcorn as you watch all our drama!!!!!




Funny angy...


----------



## libertybell7

OK you two...quit picking on me


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> OK you two...quit picking on me




Awwww...but u r so much fun to pick on and who else can we pick on besides you and u r the one that started the darn visual in my head with the popcorn so dont blame me if I cant shake it....


----------



## R.S.Winters

First Leo earlier, now Shawn...

lol

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> First Leo earlier, now Shawn...
> 
> lol
> 
> Dx



lol...Dan...we are equal opportunity teasers....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> lol...Dan...we are equal opportunity teasers....


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> OK you two...quit picking on me





acm563 said:


> Awwww...but u r so much fun to pick on and who else can we pick on besides you and u r the one that started the darn visual in my head with the popcorn so dont blame me if I cant shake it....



Plus your part of the family, and it's fun to pick on family members.


----------



## acm563

Actually I am just wondering if WDW can handle this group in May...I can see it now....DISboard members banned from park for rowdiness.....
Must all remember...we MUST behave..... at least on Disney Property...ehheeh I am not saying what might take place elsewhere.....lol  (lol...I am sure Shawn and Jill will probably be meeting at the airport just like Randy and myself)


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Plus your part of the family, and it's fun to pick on family members.



Thank's Teresa


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Actually I am just wondering if WDW can handle this group in May...I can see it now....DISboard members banned from park for rowdiness.....
> Must all remember...we MUST behave..... at least on Disney Property...ehheeh I am not saying what might take place elsewhere.....lol  (lol...I am sure Shawn and Jill will probably be meeting at the airport just like Randy and myself)




Yes we are


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Yes we are


Bow Chigga Bowwow.....  heheh at least Randy and I have already met so we wont be TOO gaggy....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Bow Chigga Bowwow.....  heheh at least Randy and I have already met so we wont be TOO gaggy....




Man not the gaggy thing again...


----------



## ttester9612

R.S.Winters said:


> First Leo earlier, now Shawn...
> 
> lol
> 
> Dx



Sounds like you feel left out.  Will your a very handsome man too and that other guy should be ashamed of himself for not grabbing you.


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Man not the gaggy thing again...



     
Well I am all for gaggy sometimes if for nothing else than the shock factor behind it... The more you tell me how gaggy it is the more I will do it just to annoy you....   So I guess that must be my second childhood coming out or those horns that hold up my tarnished halo are growing or something..... The more bored I become the more impish I become....    So you and Jill just go for it Enjoy your first meeting and your time at WDW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> First Leo earlier, now Shawn...
> 
> lol
> 
> Dx




lol...and I already told you how dashing u look in your Stitch hat there what more do you want....Geesh...cant be making Randy mad by telling every guy they are gorgeous hunks ya know....   
(and btw Randy has nice pics from this past vacation he should post ) 
but no hitting on my man Dan... there are limits to my sharing ya know....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Haha ACTUALLY FYI I wasn't edging for a compliment! I was referring to the fact that everyone seems to be picking on those guys!!! Lol!
But compliments are good, so thanks hehe...
 

Dx


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Well I am all for gaggy sometimes if for nothing else than the shock factor behind it... The more you tell me how gaggy it is the more I will do it just to annoy you....   So I guess that must be my second childhood coming out or those horns that hold up my tarnished halo are growing or something..... The more bored I become the more impish I become....    So you and Jill just go for it Enjoy your first meeting and your time at WDW!!!!!!!!!



Oh we will


----------



## acm563

Uhhmmmm...since we have gotten OT...lol
here is a pic of G at Star Wars Weekends Last Year


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Teresa, Thank's...
> 
> Good luck with the duck...



Shush


----------



## CoMickey

Ok...I'll add some of mine...something to distract me for awhile...  Opps I think  am joining the ranks of photo hog...but it was a nice distraction for awhile (took me an 1 1/2 hour to resize and figure out how to add these here, Geez!)...thanks for humoring me today!  


Happy to have my first AP at DL!  At the time I was 'biparkel'...I had an AP for WDW and DL!





Mr CA and me...First trip to DL!





Beach time!





Our first time together at WDW!





At AK  Loved the sunset!


----------



## CinRell

CoMickey you're gorgeous!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Ok, I'm single and going on a Disney Cruise in December (will most likely extend it to the resort after the cruise).  I was going to post a photo, but forgot I need 10 posts under my belt before I can.  

Ok, this should work now(this is myself and Conductor Jack when I was on the 'Magic Behind the Steam Trains' tour):




Here's another with Minnie at the Liberty Tree:


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, my turn...let's see if I remember how to do this...




Me and Stitch




Connor and Caeden Xmas 2007


----------



## R.S.Winters

didnt work Tracey


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, my turn...let's see if I remember how to do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor and Caeden Xmas 2007




Awww, cool Stitch pic


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

My tall frame standing on the Continental Divide at Homestake Pass, Montana.






A closer shot of me at the Museum of Flight in Seattle.


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Shush



My baby...


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> shush baby...



OMG!!! Is that Jill??????????????????? She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> OMG!!! Is that Jill??????????????????? She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!




Yes that is Jill...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all 

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

Enjoy'n my slushie at France...


----------



## CinRell

Jill is that your little one in the pic?

OMG you have to tape him saying "I'm to excited to sleep"


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi to 102nd Dalmatian!
Kewl pics!
Welcome!

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

Donald_Quackers said:


> Ok, I'm single and going on a Disney Cruise in December (will most likely extend it to the resort after the cruise).  I was going to post a photo, but forgot I need 10 posts under my belt before I can.
> 
> Oops.





> [/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome Donald....start posting on the other single threads by introducing yourself.  You will get 10 posts in no time.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> OMG!!! Is that Jill??????????????????? She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!



Yes she is Gorgeous.  Shawn you better not mess up that relationship.


----------



## CinRell

Aw poor shawn. Shawn's a hotty too. They're a VERY attractive couple!!  


Leo. I like the pic of you and your sloooooooshy


----------



## buena vista

You people are wonderful (and beautiful)!!!

Ok, it's taken me a while to catch up, and I hesitated only because.. well, you'll see.. the most recent pic of me at Disney is from last April. My sister took it, and we were goofing around on our first day there.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo. I like the pic of you and your sloooooooshy



Thank U...


----------



## ttester9612

Tom, your very attractive. Even with making that funny face. That's what Disney is all about and it just shows that you're comfortable in sharing silly pics with us.


----------



## buena vista

Thanks Teresa


----------



## CinRell

LOL Tom.. I love it!
Looks like we're both "photo face makers"!


----------



## acm563

Awww, Toms a cutie too and it just shows he has all the childlike qualities that make life FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Thanks Ang & Cin.  .. I never need an excuse to act like a kid, but somehow WDW makes me feel like I have carte blanche to be however I want to be. I love that!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thanks Ang & Cin.  .. I never need an excuse to act like a kid, but somehow WDW makes me feel like I have carte blanche to be however I want to be. I love that!!



Life should give us all that option(as in every day not just at WDW) Tom. We al have to be mature and responsible in our business life (to an extent anyway ) but in the rest of my life if I want to skip down the street and dance around with Marie or whatever I have learned to do it....lol..We get a few odd looks now and again but one thing I know, she will grow up and look back and say wow I had a fun Auntie  plus laughter is indeed the best medicine and a light heart much better for you than a heavy heart


----------



## CinRell

Well as you all know I'm a very serious, business like no joking around type of gal so I really don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Well as you all know I'm a very serious, business like no joking around type of gal so I really don't have any idea what you are talking about.



 and that is why we love you so much Cin


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Jill is that your little one in the pic?
> 
> OMG you have to tape him saying "I'm to excited to sleep"



Yep, that's Cayden AKA Monkey Boy  

Ask Shawn about the voice mail Cayden sent him


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Life should give us all that option(as in every day not just at WDW) Tom. We al have to be mature and responsible in our business life (to an extent anyway ) but in the rest of my life if I want to skip down the street and dance around with Marie or whatever I have learned to do it....lol..We get a few odd looks now and again but one thing I know, she will grow up and look back and say wow I had a fun Auntie  plus laughter is indeed the best medicine and a light heart much better for you than a heavy heart



Amen to all that, Angy! 



CinRell said:


> Well as you all know I'm a very serious, business like no joking around type of gal so I really don't have any idea what you are talking about.



LOL


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Well as you all know I'm a very serious, business like no joking around type of gal so I really don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Life should give us all that option(as in every day not just at WDW) Tom. We al have to be mature and responsible in our business life (to an extent anyway ) but in the rest of my life if I want to skip down the street and dance around with Marie or whatever I have learned to do it....lol..We get a few odd looks now and again but one thing I know, she will grow up and look back and say wow I had a fun Auntie  plus laughter is indeed the best medicine and a light heart much better for you than a heavy heart



Plus all that laugher is what keeps us young looking.....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Plus all that laugher is what keeps us young looking.....



lol..now i wouldnt go THAT far Teresa...all that laughter has given me laugh lines and crows feet like you would not believe..... but hey I am happy they are there , each line means one more smile I have shared and means I have been LIVING!!!! Phooey on face lifts I will keep my wrinkles  (and believe me there are TONS of them....lol)


----------



## R.S.Winters

This thread is becoming a new singles thread altogether!
The last photo was post # 170 - this is now post # 185!!
Get back to the photos!! lol!

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> This thread is becoming a new singles thread altogether!
> The last photo was post # 170 - this is now post # 185!!
> Get back to the photos!! lol!
> 
> Dx


lol...no more pics in my collection Dan.... Tons od Disney Pics and vacation pics but none with me in them... I do have a pic of me with the Chippendale Dancers on the last cruise I took...


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Well as you all know I'm a very serious, business like no joking around type of gal so I really don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## acm563

Ok I know this is NOT a DW pic or a personal pic but I think this is just so beautiful I want to share it..






            The east side of the Carrizo plain, in the Temblor 

                Range, about 50 miles due west of Bakersfield, California. 
I didnt take this pic it was sent to me in an email but I just thought it was awesome and wanted to share the beauty with you


----------



## NJGuy3

Seriously...let's get back to the topic of this thread.  
As long as I can keep cropping my pics, the more I'll have to post...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I must say everyone looks great.

Jill, you look absolutely gorgeous. . .no wonder Shawn adores you. . .a great personality and beautiful too.  Your son is quite adorable as well.

Tom, love the silly face. . .if I was to post more pix of my son here you would see that silliness in his face. . .he is like a little kid when we are there and when we are in lines he will get all the little ones around him all fired up and laughing.  Such a comedian. . .lol.

Angy, love your thoughts. . .a mantra to live by. . .

As far as more pics I am going to have to wait till I am off after tonight.  I will have 5 days off in a row after I work tonight so plenty of time to post pics. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Oh that is so beautifuly.. Love it.....




acm563 said:


> Ok I know this is NOT a DW pic or a personal pic but I think this is just so beautiful I want to share it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The east side of the Carrizo plain, in the Temblor
> 
> Range, about 50 miles due west of Bakersfield, California.
> I didnt take this pic it was sent to me in an email but I just thought it was awesome and wanted to share the beauty with you


----------



## disneyfanx3

Since I don't really have too many with me in it and I think this is one  is so cute  - I wanted to share it with you - hope that is ok


----------



## libertybell7

Back on topic...


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Since I don't really have too many with me in it and I think this is one  is so cute  - I wanted to share it with you - hope that is ok


Awww that is a priceless picture Charlene


----------



## ttester9612

OMG Shawn are you parasailing   that is so cool.


----------



## libertybell7

Yes Teresa, It was way cool


----------



## acm563

Genesis in the Pop Century 0...(Hey I am still OT...it may not be Me but he definitely is a Disney Lover)


----------



## Emtgirljen

Nice picture, Shawn... was that at Disney?  

I was thinking of trying parasailing while I was down there this time.


----------



## ttester9612

Here's one of Pooh Bear and me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

So if Shawn can post a pic like that I can post a pic of my first ever stand up landing (jump 16).  I now have over 250 jumps and nearly always stand up. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Ok this might not be Disney but it's another thing I love to do and that's CRUISING.   This one is on Carnival.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> So if Shawn can post a pic like that I can post a pic of my first ever stand up landing (jump 16).  I now have over 250 jumps and nearly always stand up. . .lol.


Awesome, yet another thing on my to do list


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> So if Shawn can post a pic like that I can post a pic of my first ever stand up landing (jump 16).  I now have over 250 jumps and nearly always stand up. . .lol.



So cool Darcy, your braver then me.


----------



## CinRell

Your son's a babe, angy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> So cool Darcy, your braver then me.



Not so brave really. . .it is definitely safer than dirt bike riding. . .lol


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Your son's a babe, angy.


Thanks Cin, thats what the girls all tell me anyway...lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

This thread is so much fun

Not only do we have a great group of people - everyones children are beautiful too. We also have some dare devils   - I don't think I could ever skydive or parasail


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Awww that is a priceless picture Charlene



Thanks Angy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Tom, Awesome pic, love the funny face!


Gensis is a cutie!!! 


Parasailing and skydiving... stuff I have always wanted to try.. but due to my extreme klutziness, I would probably kill myself doing either of them. LOL


Here is one of my favorite pics of me and Tawney...


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> Nice picture, Shawn... was that at Disney?
> 
> I was thinking of trying parasailing while I was down there this time.



That was at Cocoa Beach Jen.


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> That was at Cocoa Beach Jen.



Ooh, yet another place I'd like to visit.  I wonder if they have scuba diving places around there....


----------



## dismem98

I don't post here much, but because so many will be going in May thought I would post a pic of me.  I usually don't like many of me and this one is with some of my sisters in San Fran last Aug for a bridal luncheon.  Also have never done this with a pic so hopes it works.  Now which one is me???







Patty


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> I don't post here much, but because so many will be going in May thought I would post a pic of me.  I usually don't like many of me and this one is with some of my sisters in San Fran last Aug for a bridal luncheon.  Also have never done this with a pic so hopes it works.  Now which one is me???


Very pretty lady, loving the green dress


----------



## CinRell

Beautiful picture, Patty!!!

Are you in green?  All the gals in this pic are stunning!


----------



## dismem98

OMG, it worked!!  Ok I will also post one of my kids taken recently and yes one proud mama.  Think we all have really good looking kids.


----------



## ttester9612

Patty your either wearing the green dress or the one on for right (black dress)  Their all so pretty..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG Patty, you and your children are all GORGEOUS!!!

I can't wait to meet you in May!!


----------



## dismem98

Thanks.  I have 3 other sisters not in the pic, but all equally beautiful.  Also have 3 brothers.


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> OMG, it worked!!  Ok I will also post one of my kids taken recently and yes one proud mama.  Think we all have really good looking kids.


WOW!!! If that is your son u have a hottie for a son and a cutie for a daughter. Nice pic


----------



## dismem98

I am the older in the pic with the one in black is the baby.  She'll be 40 in a couple of weeks.  Yes we are 13 years apart!!


----------



## dismem98

Both are knockouts.  That is my son who is one hottie.  My female customers swoon over him every time he's here.


----------



## dismem98

One more of my daughter I took at her bridal portrait setting last week.  She's 28.


----------



## CoMickey

CinRell said:


> CoMickey you're gorgeous!



Thanks CinRell...you're sweet! You're pretty darn stunning yourself!


----------



## CinRell

Patty your daughter could be a model!

And... is your son single? lol!


----------



## CoMickey

I really enjoy seeing all the pictures.  Everyone is just wonderful looking and those smiles are great!!


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> Ok I know this is NOT a DW pic or a personal pic but I think this is just so beautiful I want to share it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The east side of the Carrizo plain, in the Temblor
> 
> Range, about 50 miles due west of Bakersfield, California.
> I didnt take this pic it was sent to me in an email but I just thought it was awesome and wanted to share the beauty with you



This is just an amazing photo!  Now I've never seen that part of CA!  Love it -
would look great framed.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dismem98

Yes, cin he is very single.  Told him he's still too young to get married...LOL


----------



## CoMickey

ahoff said:


> Thanks, forgot about the photobucket step.  So, here I am at AK



Hi Augie - Nice picture!  Love that bus!


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> Genesis in the Pop Century 0...(Hey I am still OT...it may not be Me but he definitely is a Disney Lover)



Great pic and he is very cute.  Now how old is he?  NOT for myself...lol!


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Here's one of Pooh Bear and me.



Very cute, Teresa!  Can you tell I am just catching up?


----------



## acm563

CoMickey said:


> Great pic and he is very cute.  Now how old is he?  NOT for myself...lol!


He will be 26 September 29th....His pics do not do him justice but lets just say he had 3 girls from college last year wanting him to take them to the dance and he couldnt choose between them so he took all 3....(there might be pics on my myspace I dont remember...lol)


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> He will be 26 September 29th....His pics do not do him justice but lets just say he had 3 girls from college last year wanting him to take them to the dance and he couldnt choose between them so he took all 3....(there might be pics on my myspace I dont remember...lol)



Wow...I had no idea he was 26...You look WAY too young to have a 26 yo!  I am sure he has girls lined up!  I'll have to add a pic later of my almost 19 yo DD.


----------



## acm563

I forgot I do have one of me at WDW...


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> Ooh, yet another place I'd like to visit.  I wonder if they have scuba diving places around there....




I dont know if they do or not.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Not so brave really. . .it is definitely safer than dirt bike riding. . .lol




I am not so sure of that, done a lot of dirt riding but never had the urge to jump out of a plane.  Maybe someday.  I have doen parasailig, and that was very cool.  I was amazed at how calm abd quiet it was up there.

Great pictures everyone!  I will have to find some more.


----------



## ahoff

Here is my daughter and I on her graduation day


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I am not so sure of that, done a lot of dirt riding but never had the urge to jump out of a plane.  Maybe someday.  I have doen parasailig, and that was very cool.  I was amazed at how calm abd quiet it was up there.
> 
> Great pictures everyone!  I will have to find some more.



Augie, the ground is so far away when skydiving, you don't really notice it.  And when you are under canopy. . .well, the view is breathtaking. . .and very quiet.


----------



## ahoff

Hmmm, I think there is a glitch in the system.


----------



## libertybell7

Cool pic Darcy...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Cool pic Darcy...



Thanks Shawn. . .couldn't find a recent landing quickly before going to sleep. . .but your parasailing pic inspired me to post a skydiving one. . .


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Hmmm, I think there is a glitch in the system.



Augie once I removed the second http I could open the pic, which by the way is a great pic.


----------



## libertybell7

Cool Darcy


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> I dont know if they do or not.



Sounds like something I'll have to check out.  I have a friend that I've almost convinced to come to WDW with me to see why I love it so much, but he insists that if he's going to Florida that he get at least one day of diving in.   Boys can be so stubborn about stuff.


----------



## libertybell7

http://www.cocoabeachnow.com/cocoa-beach-diving.php


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> http://www.cocoabeachnow.com/cocoa-beach-diving.php



Thanks, you rock!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Augie, the ground is so far away when skydiving, you don't really notice it.  And when you are under canopy. . .well, the view is breathtaking. . .and very quiet.



Nice pics Darcy! I got to tandem jump last fall and loved it! I had jumped at airborne school many years ago, but that was static line jumping from about 2k ft. and not free fall from around 12K. What a rush!! Felt like I was flying. A little...um.. uncomfortable jolt.. when the canopy opened though .


----------



## libertybell7

I hear you Tom  

OK back on topic...pic's please


----------



## sand2270

i love all the pics.  Really helps with figuring out who everyone is.


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Augie once I removed the second http I could open the pic, which by the way is a great pic.



Thanks for the tip, Teresa, and thanks for the compliment.  I think I have it fixed.


----------



## ahoff

CoMickey said:


> Hi Augie - Nice picture!  Love that bus![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Vickie, that is one of my favorite display vehicles in WDW.  It's a toss up between that and the wrecker at MGM.
> 
> And your pics are very nice also!


----------



## libertybell7

Again back to the topic...More pic's from everyone please...Everyone is so beautiful...


----------



## sand2270

I don't have myself doing anything exciting like skydiving...cause I'm a big chicken.  But I did get to meet Velvet Revolver (Guns and Roses without Axl Rose plus Scott Weiland from Stone Temple Pilots) last year.  I paid extra to do the meet and greet hoping to meet Scott Weiland who I have had an unhealthy crush on since college...but he doesn't do the meet and greets.  Doh.  It was still cool meeting Slash and the rest of the band. (it was hot out...what hot in Tucson??...anyway my hair is looking a little funky in the pic because of the heat).  Don't they look bored?


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Ok I know this is NOT a DW pic or a personal pic but I think this is just so beautiful I want to share it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The east side of the Carrizo plain, in the Temblor
> 
> Range, about 50 miles due west of Bakersfield, California.
> I didnt take this pic it was sent to me in an email but I just thought it was awesome and wanted to share the beauty with you



I love this, looks like a Monet painting.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Nice pics Darcy! I got to tandem jump last fall and loved it! I had jumped at airborne school many years ago, but that was static line jumping from about 2k ft. and not free fall from around 12K. What a rush!! Felt like I was flying. A little...um.. uncomfortable jolt.. when the canopy opened though .



I have never jumped a tandem.  Always freefall from 12,500 feet.  If ya get yourself strapped in right there is no "jolt". . . 

I love jumping. . .mmmm

Okay, back on track now. . .


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I don't have myself doing anything exciting like skydiving...cause I'm a big chicken.  But I did get to meet Velvet Revolver (Guns and Roses without Axl Rose plus Scott Weiland from Stone Temple Pilots) last year.  I paid extra to do the meet and greet hoping to meet Scott Weiland who I have had an unhealthy crush on since college...but he doesn't do the meet and greets.  Doh.  It was still cool meeting Slash and the rest of the band. (it was hot out...what hot in Tucson??...anyway my hair is looking a little funky in the pic because of the heat).  Don't they look bored?
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats funny Amy, and gee why didnt you do SOMETHING to entertain the poor guys....lol and if you paid for the meet and greet they could at least look a little bit enthused,


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> So if Shawn can post a pic like that I can post a pic of my first ever stand up landing (jump 16).  I now have over 250 jumps and nearly always stand up. . .lol.



why  would one care to jump out of a perfectly functioning airplane is beyond me, but to each their own I guess.

Anyway, I have very very few pictures of me, but here is one






And my kids


----------



## acm563

Nice pics Gregg... and you have tons of awesome pictures in your smugmug acct..




and ahem...if a certain someone doesnt get off his butt and post some pics I am posting them for him.....     
Get that jump drive and download those pics or the photopass ones Randy!!!!


----------



## sand2270

[/QUOTE]

Thats funny Amy, and gee why didnt you do SOMETHING to entertain the poor guys....lol and if you paid for the meet and greet they could at least look a little bit enthused,  [/QUOTE]

I was getting over first feeling like I was going to throw up because I thought I was going to meet Scott to being disappointed that he wasn't there HAHA.  It was a strange thing, kind of like a production line...we had to line up one at a time and they signed our picture and backstage pass, Slash gave us all guitar picks and than we took the picture.  I was there for a couple hours but meeting the band took all of 10 minutes.  Not much time to get too crazy with them.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I was getting over first feeling like I was going to throw up because I thought I was going to meet Scott to being disappointed that he wasn't there HAHA.  It was a strange thing, kind of like a production line...we had to line up one at a time and they signed our picture and backstage pass, Slash gave us all guitar picks and than we took the picture.  I was there for a couple hours but meeting the band took all of 10 minutes.  Not much time to get too crazy with them.


Yea I think a lot of the meet and greets are that way. My son and I have been pretty fortunate in that area by meeting "stars" in more relaxed non rushed settings and you would be surprised how many famous ppl he has met at WDW


----------



## sand2270

everyone has such good looking kids!


----------



## NJGuy3

World Of Disney store in NYC.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> World Of Disney store in NYC.



Captain jack is looking fine in that pic...wowza... and you too Leo..


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Captain jack is looking fine in that pic...wowza... and you too Leo..




Thanks Tracy...it's just the lights in that room that make me look good in that pic, which is why I like it!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks Tracy...it's just the lights in that room that make me look good in that pic, which is why I like it!




gotta love good lighting!!! lol


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> gotta love good lighting!!! lol



Exactly!...lol


----------



## CinRell

I beg to differ, Leo. You look great in any light.
I thought jack liked the ladies.. so why's he leaning so much more twd you?


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I beg to differ, Leo. You look great in any light.



Aww...thank u sweetie.  
Still waiting for u to come chat with me in Yahoo.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I beg to differ, Leo. You look great in any light.




I wasn't saying he didn't look good in other light... Don't get me wrong.. I think Leo is a hottie!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Aww...thank u sweetie.
> Still waiting for u to come chat with me in Yahoo.



I will hun.. I"m leaving work early today.. after lunch will hop on to chat for a bit.


I agree with you, tracy.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I will hun.. I"m leaving work early today.. after lunch will hop on to chat for a bit.



Ok...cool. I'll b elooking forward to it.
Hope everything's ok considering you're leaving work early...


----------



## ttester9612

Must be my work computer, I don't see any of the new Pics.  Will have to wait until I'm home to comment on any of them.  How


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Must be my work computer, I don't see any of the new Pics.  Will have to wait until I'm home to comment on any of them.  How



hmm...oops ...Greggs handsome photos must have broke your pc Teresa.... Now you will have to be in suspense til you get home....Give ya something to look fwd to


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Still waiting for u to come chat with me in Yahoo.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


>



I've been in yahoo...you're not in there.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> I've been in yahoo...you're not in there.



I'm invis.. like you. something must be wrong then I've been msging you.


----------



## NJGuy3

hun i'm not getting any....let me sign off and sign on.


----------



## NJGuy3

Here's a non-Disney photo:


----------



## CinRell




----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


>



I took that one this afternoon just for u.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, some picture comments. . .

Gregg, nice pic. . .but your kids need LONG hair. . .lol.  Awesomely handsome boys though. . .lol

Leo, who would have known from your dis pics just how good you do look. . .awesome. . .and by the way, great jack sparrow. . .looks just like JD. . .but that black and white?  Awesome. . .

And since you cropped the pic of JS. . .just who were you cropping out?  Obviously not someone you want to share. . .lol


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, some picture comments. . .
> 
> Gregg, nice pic. . .but your kids need LONG hair. . .lol.  Awesomely handsome boys though. . .lol



That will happen some time after hell freezes over I do believe.  And not because I am the one that says so either


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, some picture comments. . .
> Leo, who would have known from your dis pics just how good you do look. . .awesome. . .and by the way, great jack sparrow. . .looks just like JD. . .but that black and white?  Awesome. . .



Thank U...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> hmm...oops ...Greggs handsome photos must have broke your pc Teresa.... Now you will have to be in suspense til you get home....Give ya something to look fwd to



Okay I finally got around to the photo thread.  Greg your a very handsome man and so are your sons.. they would look great even in long hair.

Leo is also a very handsome man.


----------



## ttester9612

Here's one of my son who is 23, it was on the cruise


----------



## libertybell7

He's very handsome Teresa


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I forgot I do have one of me at WDW...




I can't tell is that a live character or just a statue?


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> I can't tell is that a live character or just a statue?



Looks like a statue to me...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Looks like a statue to me...



i guess the neck is a little slim lol


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> i guess the neck is a little slim lol


Yes its a statue Amy, dont really remember where at exactly. It was a joke about me and my BF...so here was my pic of my perfect guy...lol


----------



## NJGuy3

ttester9612 said:


> Leo is also a very handsome man.



Thank U.


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..lets see if I can do this...last week...so a current pic...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Ok..lets see if I can do this...last week...so a current pic...


----------



## ttester9612

GREAT PICS RANDY.. a very handsome family.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

BUMP


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> BUMP



I love this picture!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> I love this picture!!!



Thanks Angy, every trip I get a pic of myself in that same flower....lol  love that playground!


----------



## NJGuy3

Cool pic Tracy.


----------



## NJGuy3

During Pirate & Princess Party


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> During Pirate & Princess Party



Leo. Did you have matching shirts? teeheehee!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo. Did you have matching shirts? teeheehee!



...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Leo. Did you have matching shirts? teeheehee!




That would be ultimate in gagalicious behavior!!


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That would be ultimate in gagalicious behavior!!



Gaggy McGaggerstein


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Gaggy McGaggerstein





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That would be ultimate in gagalicious behavior!!



You guys luv to abuse me...don't ya?? lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> You guys luv to abuse me...don't ya?? lol



Not picking on you Leo, just your matching sweatshirts.. LOL

and yes, it is fun


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Not picking on you Leo, just your matching sweatshirts.. LOL
> 
> and yes, it is fun



Hey, it's all in good fun...


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You guys luv to abuse me...don't ya?? lol


----------



## connorsmom911

K, I'll give this another shot...some more pics of me and the boys...




Connor's favorite treat from Starbucks...ginger molasses cookie!!





Me and my Caeden





Love my baby


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> K, I'll give this another shot...some more pics of me and the boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor's favorite treat from Starbucks...ginger molasses cookie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Caeden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my baby



Awww, these are precious pictures Tracey! It is so much fun to put faces to all the posts


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh I saw babies!!!  Great shots Tracey!


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Awww, these are precious pictures Tracey! It is so much fun to put faces to all the posts



Tracey your boys are so adorable - I agree Angy it is so much fun to put faces to all the posts


----------



## CinRell

Tracey you're beautiful and the babies are pure edible ... I wanna just kiss all those yummy cheeks!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hey all you good looking folks! Guess who is back in the fold?! lol!!
So, what's up? What have I missed?

Dx


----------



## shellynn24

I have absolutely loved all 21 pages of this thread (that just took two hours to finish what with putting the kids to bed).  I wish I had a pic to post, but I have not allowed myself to be photo'd for years.  I love all the banter though, makes it fun.


----------



## connorsmom911

Thank you all for your sweet words about my kiddies...they are my angels.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh Trace they are so cute though!! LOL

OK.. here is one of me, not at Disney, but wearing a Disney shirt!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Look at you posin', you sexy girl you!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

connorsmom911 said:


> Look at you posin', you sexy girl you!!!!




LOL sexy.. ::blushes::
 Well I learned a valuable lesson that day... I had shoved my sweatshirt, my wallet, keys, camera, and a bottle of water into my Bagellini messenger bag that i just got.  I have learned that there is no way I can use it for the Disney Parks.  When I wear a t-shirt, my boosom is too big and it doesn't sit right.. it is either jabbing into my neck, or crossing between my cleavage very uncomfortably.  It is ok when I am wearing a heavy sweatshirt, but not for an all day in the heat type of situation. So my search continues for the perfect WDW Bag!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL sexy.. ::blushes::
> Well I learned a valuable lesson that day... I had shoved my sweatshirt, my wallet, keys, camera, and a bottle of water into my Bagellini messenger bag that i just got.  I have learned that there is no way I can use it for the Disney Parks.  When I wear a t-shirt, my boosom is too big and it doesn't sit right.. it is either jabbing into my neck, or crossing between my cleavage very uncomfortably.  It is ok when I am wearing a heavy sweatshirt, but not for an all day in the heat type of situation. So my search continues for the perfect WDW Bag!



Believe it or not, my perfect "Disney" bag happens to be a Disney bag. . .I picked it up at World of Disney at the Disneyland Resort. . .It is a canvas drawstring backpack that is lightweight and not OVERWHELMING in size. . .it holds everything  I need and it doesn't have heavyweight straps.  it has a zip pocket in front that fits all those things I need to keep there. . .lol


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK.. here is one of me, not at Disney, but wearing a Disney shirt!!



Ok...here is one of me at Disney, but not wearing a Disney shirt.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...here is one of me at Disney, but not wearing a Disney shirt.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Looks like you guys have been busy!lol I loved looking through all the pics 
I'm adding one from this week on my latest trip and I do have a disney shirt on in this one-hula Minnie I think...


----------



## tawasdave

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Looks like you guys have been busy!lol I loved looking through all the pics
> I'm adding one from this week on my latest trip and I do have a disney shirt on in this one-hula Minnie I think...




Welcome back...Great pic...


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Looks like you guys have been busy!lol I loved looking through all the pics
> I'm adding one from this week on my latest trip and I do have a disney shirt on in this one-hula Minnie I think...



Great pic...
Disney pic AND wearing a Disney shirt!


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Looks like you guys have been busy!lol I loved looking through all the pics
> I'm adding one from this week on my latest trip and I do have a disney shirt on in this one-hula Minnie I think...


Nice pic Robin. and welcomeback


----------



## Beatles_Girl

Hello!!

Well this is my pic  this was before my graduation from college last weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ill add some disney pics later kisses!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Beatles Girl...nice pic. Come join the fun.

There is a group of us going in May around the dates of May 14-20 most are staying at POP.  I believe there's some going in August and in December.

I see your from Panama, that is a beautiful place, the last time I was there was in the early 1990's.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok here are a few more- the first one is with that statue thing at MK and the other is me getting patted on the head by a friendly Goofy lol


----------



## ttester9612

Nice Pics, Robin..


----------



## gower525

OK.  I don't know if I am doing this right, but I am giving it a try.

I haven't posted much on here, but have been lurking.  This is not a disney picture of me.  My soon-to -be-ex-husband did not take a single picture of me on our last trip.  I guess he was too busy thinking about his 20 year old girlfriend.  Anyway, this is me (Jennifer) and my two kids ( Jonas and Abby) on Christmas.  I am taking them by myself June 24-30.  We are staying at POP and cannot wait.  





I don't know why it is so big.  How do I make it smaller? Thanks, sand2270 - now it is smaller.


----------



## sand2270

if you load them on photobucket, go to edit, choose resize and there is a message board size option.


----------



## Clifton

I feel bad for forgetting my camera my last trip. Next time i'll bring it to one of the meets in May.


----------



## tawasdave

gower525 said:


> OK.  I don't know if I am doing this right, but I am giving it a try.
> 
> I haven't posted much on here, but have been lurking.  This is not a disney picture of me.  My soon-to -be-ex-husband did not take a single picture of me on our last trip.  I guess he was too busy thinking about his 20 year old girlfriend.  Anyway, this is me (Jennifer) and my two kids ( Jonas and Abby) on Christmas.  I am taking them by myself June 24-30.  We are staying at POP and cannot wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it is so big.  How do I make it smaller? Thanks, sand2270 - now it is smaller.




WELCOME!!! Nice pic...I am sure you will all have fun at WDW...


----------



## mickeymommy3

This is me and my mini-mickey fans last October at MNSSHP.


----------



## mickeymommy3

Sorry so big I forgot to resize.


----------



## mickeymommy3

lets try another one, hopefully I did it right this time.






[/IMG]


----------



## mickeymommy3

okay guys help, what am i doing wrong.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I see your pics mickey mommy!!! 

If you want them smaller, on photobucket, click on th epicture, then at the top click on resize, and then choose message board size. Thats it! it will automatically resize it!  And when you resize the pic there, it will automatically resize here as well. 

Welcome to every one new!! More beautiful people every day!!! I like beautiful people!


----------



## mickeymommy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I see your pics mickey mommy!!!
> 
> If you want them smaller, on photobucket, click on th epicture, then at the top click on resize, and then choose message board size. Thats it! it will automatically resize it!  And when you resize the pic there, it will automatically resize here as well.
> 
> Welcome to every one new!! More beautiful people every day!!! I like beautiful people!



Thank you, lets see if I got it right this time.






[/IMG]


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL Practice makes perfect, your clan is adorable!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL sexy.. ::blushes::
> Well I learned a valuable lesson that day... I had shoved my sweatshirt, my wallet, keys, camera, and a bottle of water into my Bagellini messenger bag that i just got.  I have learned that there is no way I can use it for the Disney Parks.  When I wear a t-shirt, my boosom is too big and it doesn't sit right.. it is either jabbing into my neck, or crossing between my cleavage very uncomfortably.  It is ok when I am wearing a heavy sweatshirt, but not for an all day in the heat type of situation. So my search continues for the perfect WDW Bag!




Check out an Overland Donner, Lug Moped, or a Vera Bradley Hipster


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Check out an Overland Donner, Lug Moped, or a Vera Bradley Hipster



Thanks! 
Hopefully I can find exactly what I'm looking for!!


----------



## mickeymommy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Practice makes perfect, your clan is adorable!!



Thank you so much, I think so to.


----------



## Natalie_89

me! not in disney but ill post sum news ones after my holiday.leave on tuesday!


----------



## Natalie_89

and my little boy..xxx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya and welcome Natalie! both you and your little boy are adorable!!


----------



## Natalie_89

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya and welcome Natalie! both you and your little boy are adorable!!



hi thanks so so much..hope ur day has been good


----------



## acm563

Nice new pics from everyone. Have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Natalie_89 said:


> and my little boy..xxx



Little cutie!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Natalie_89 said:


> hi thanks so so much..hope ur day has been good




My day has been well spent on the couch recovering from a much needed night out last night! LOL  

Good it was!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My day has been well spent on the couch recovering from a much needed night out last night! LOL
> 
> Good it was!



Ummm... ditto on that Tracy (aka partner in crime).  There was some serious couch lounging going on today.  I'd tell you to post the pics but, yes this is a family board lol

Love all the new pics from everyone!


----------



## Natalie_89

connorsmom911 said:


> Little cutie!!!



thank you...hes a little monkey!!


----------



## Natalie_89

Few More i fort id add xxxx


----------



## Natalie_89

sorry there a little big i dunno how to make them smaller x


----------



## Clifton

That's so cuuuuute


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi all!!! Guess who is back in action!!!!!

Here are some latest pics of me!!!!

Dx

At Parliament Hills Stables, Peterborough, ON






Me, My Dad and Brother






Me at Niagara Falls, NY USA











Bowling in Newmarket, ON






Honey's Beestro, Mississagua, ON






Touching the Stanley Cup, Hockey Hall of Fame, Toronto, ON






Sitting on the Glass Floor, CN Tower, Toronto, ON


----------



## R.S.Winters

Beatles_Girl said:


> Hello!!, im new here, i would really like to meet new single disney friends like me !! is there any trip coming to go???
> 
> Well this is my pic  this was before my graduation from college last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill add some disney pics later kisses!!!



Wow, your stunning!
Welcome to the thread!
(Incidentally, I'm here for the guys too, still a great pic of you though!    )

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

mickeymommy3 said:


> This is me and my mini-mickey fans last October at MNSSHP.



Totally awesome pic!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Just been looking thru all the newbies. We have an awesome looking bunch on here I must say!  
Geez, WHY are we all still single?!  
lol

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, brand spanking new pic of me. . .






This is in front of the pirate ship from "the sirens of Treasure Island" show outside on the strip. . .


----------



## RENThead09

Yeah, another Las Vegas-ite on the board.  I am a newbie to Vegas and a newbie to this part of the boards.  But I figured that since I am just 4 hours from Disneyland and I bought an Annual Pass, I should check it out over here for all the great info that there is.

Here is a picture of me on the set of Hairspray in NYC with the incredible Jordan Ballard, who was playing Amber, and is now a Harlette for Bette Midler in here new show here in Vegas.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Nice, and I am new to Vegas as well. . .Live in the green valley area. . .welcome to the DIS.


----------



## acm563

RENThead09 said:


> Yeah, another Las Vegas-ite on the board.  I am a newbie to Vegas and a newbie to this part of the boards.  But I figured that since I am just 4 hours from Disneyland and I bought an Annual Pass, I should check it out over here for all the great info that there is.
> 
> Here is a picture of me on the set of Hairspray in NYC with the incredible Jordan Ballard, who was playing Amber, and is now a Harlette for Bette Midler in here new show here in Vegas.



 Nice pic.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, brand spanking new pic of me. . .
> 
> 
> This is in front of the pirate ship from "the sirens of Treasure Island" show outside on the strip. . .


Nice pic Darcy.....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good Morning all!

Dropping in to say

*HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY* TO THE MOTHERLAND!!!






23rd April is the Patron Saint of England's day, St George.

   

Dx


----------



## Donald_Quackers

ttester9612 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome Donald....start posting on the other single threads by introducing yourself.  You will get 10 posts in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done, my picture is viewable now.  That one was my most favorite memory from that trip.  I was beside myself with smiles and pixie dust!
Click to expand...


----------



## CinRell

Donald_Quackers said:


> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already done, my picture is viewable now.  That one was my most favorite memory from that trip.  I was beside myself with smiles and pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Post it again I don't remember which page!
> 
> LOL.. welcome to new posters.. ya'll are STUNNING!  Hop onto our "singles" thread linked in my siggy sometime!
> 
> We hve a lot of fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## RENThead09

In honor of St. George's Day, I would like to say

GO MANCHESTER!   

We are tied nil-nil at half right now with Barcelona.  Come on Rooney!!!


----------



## ttester9612

> Donald_Quackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already done, my picture is viewable now.  That one was my most favorite memory from that trip.  I was beside myself with smiles and pixie dust!
Click to expand...

Where's your pic...can't seem to find it.  Could you please post again.  Thanks


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome to all the Newbies and great pics.


----------



## mickeymommy3

R.S.Winters said:


> Totally awesome pic!!!



Thank you, we had a great time, it was the 2 girls first trip to the World so they were in complete awe!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I just felt the need to post another pic...LOL

This is me (brunette) and DisneyDreams (blonde).. now I will sit back and hope I don't get in trouble for posting it


----------



## Donald_Quackers

CinRell said:


> Where? Post it again I don't remember which page!
> 
> LOL.. welcome to new posters.. ya'll are STUNNING!  Hop onto our "singles" thread linked in my siggy sometime!
> 
> We hve a lot of fun.



My pics are on page 11 of this thread.

I don't want to just repost what I've already posted, so here's another one of Goofy and I at the Liberty Tree Tavern:


----------



## topsy

R.S.Winters said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Dropping in to say
> 
> *HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY* TO THE MOTHERLAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23rd April is the Patron Saint of England's day, St George.
> 
> 
> 
> Dx




Ok, we must be one of the only countries NOT to celebrate our 'national' day  
Why isn't it a bank holiday?!


----------



## libertybell7

Very nice pic's everybody...Don't stop posting now


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Very nice pic's everybody...Don't stop posting now



I second that Shawn...keep the pics coming.


----------



## Gina

WOW... took me a while to get through 25 pages of beautiful people!! Must be the pixie dust, because there are some great-looking, happy-looking people around here!     I have been in and out of the singles threads for a long time, but rarely have time to post. ONE of these days I'll graduate and have some more free time. (Soooo brilliant of me to decide to finish my degree, LOL)

I finally got to chat with a few of you the other night, but then the phone rang and I got distracted. Sorry  



To join in the fun here, here's a pic of DS and I on the Magic in February:







And one of a friend and I   







-gina-


----------



## Slugworth

Here's me with Kimpossible. Not really into the show, just into redheads.


----------



## acm563

Nice new pics everyone


----------



## SusanWasHere

Wow!  Some of those pics were great!  Here are some of mine:


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Slugworth,

I've never seen Kim Possible around..you just happened to be in the right place at the right time, eh?


----------



## Slugworth

Donald_Quackers said:


> Slugworth,
> 
> I've never seen Kim Possible around..you just happened to be in the right place at the right time, eh?



Yeah, I was walking around MGM and there she was in some back alley way. Like I said, I have a thing for redheads. I didn't even know who it was, but I knew I needed my picture taken with her. Her sidekick (I don't know his name) was there as well, but as I walked up to the both of them, I sort of pushed him out of the way. He was cool with it. He jokingly said, "Oh, I see how it is....just remember, she's with me." They were both great sports. I haven't seen her around since then. She's probably spends most of her time now looking at our picture and kicking herself for not getting my number (yeah right).


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I have a thing for redheads too, and her sidekick is Ron Stoppable (but Dr. Drakken can't seem to remember it).

Yeah, I'm a fan I ADMIT IT!


----------



## InstImpres

ok, time to join the fun.  DD and I did the BBB just before heading to the Pirate and Princess Party.





Sandy


----------



## libertybell7

Very nice pictures everyone


----------



## budcollector

ok,this be me. i don't take very good pics.


----------



## cindyfan

First time on this forum.... and first time looking at this thread.....
and.....
I just had to pop in here and tell *Timeless*....
Your smugmug pictures are *phenomenal!!!!!!  * 
those have to be some of the best WDW pics I've seen!!!  WOW!  
Are you a professional photographer?


----------



## Timeless

cindyfan said:


> First time on this board.... and first time looking at this thread.....
> and.....
> I just had to pop in here and tell *Timeless*....
> Your smugmug pictures are *phenomenal!!!!!!  *
> those have to be some of the best WDW pics I've seen!!!  WOW!
> Are you a professional photographer?




Hello Cindyfan and Welcome. 
Thank you so much for the kind words. Nope, I'm not a professional photographer, I just do it for fun. Its my passion. 
I'm glad you enjoyed them, I add more all the time.
In fact, I am going back down to the world next weekend so there should be some new ones posted soon.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Timeless said:


> Hello Cindyfan and Welcome.
> Thank you so much for the kind words. Nope, I'm not a professional photographer, I just do it for fun. Its my passion.
> I'm glad you enjoyed them, I add more all the time.
> In fact, I am going back down to the world next weekend so there should be some new ones posted soon.



Hey Time!  I just wanted to add that from looking at your photos I seriously assumed that you were a professional I cannot wait to see the new ones and the infamous drink tower pic


----------



## nurse.darcy

Jeff, I also wanted to add that your smugmug photos are AWESOME. . .and now that I have seen them I know what some of the people I am meeting look like. . .


----------



## mickeymommy3

Slugworth said:


> Yeah, I was walking around MGM and there she was in some back alley way. Like I said, I have a thing for redheads. I didn't even know who it was, but I knew I needed my picture taken with her. Her sidekick (I don't know his name) was there as well, but as I walked up to the both of them, I sort of pushed him out of the way. He was cool with it. He jokingly said, "Oh, I see how it is....just remember, she's with me." They were both great sports. I haven't seen her around since then. She's probably spends most of her time now looking at our picture and kicking herself for not getting my number (yeah right).





Donald_Quackers said:


> I have a thing for redheads too, and her sidekick is Ron Stoppable (but Dr. Drakken can't seem to remember it).
> 
> Yeah, I'm a fan I ADMIT IT!



Okay, Not Kim Possible, But I am a redhead.


----------



## Timeless

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Time!  I just wanted to add that from looking at your photos I seriously assumed that you were a professional I cannot wait to see the new ones and the infamous drink tower pic





nurse.darcy said:


> Jeff, I also wanted to add that your smugmug photos are AWESOME. . .and now that I have seen them I know what some of the people I am meeting look like. . .




Thanks to both of you for the nice words. Looking forward to next week in the World


----------



## Slugworth

I've got some of my Disney World photos up here: http://web.mac.com/t.r.hill/iWeb/WDW/Photos Home.html

Check them out and let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Slugworth said:


> I've got some of my Disney World photos up here: http://web.mac.com/t.r.hill/iWeb/WDW/Photos Home.html
> 
> Check them out and let me know what you think. Thanks.



TR, your photos are awesome as well, of course I already told you that. . .sweet. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Donald_Quackers said:


> Slugworth,
> 
> I've never seen Kim Possible around..you just happened to be in the right place at the right time, eh?



I saw Kim Possible a few days ago.  Didn't realize her character has joined Disney's HS until then.


----------



## BigANT 61

guess i did something wrong it happens 






[/IMG]


----------



## libertybell7

I hope you used the old Jedi mind trick to get away from them...Cool pic


----------



## budcollector

BigANT 61 said:


> guess i did something wrong it happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



i've heard security at darth vader's parties was tight,


----------



## BigANT 61

its true. the one on  he left got me pretty good with the gun in the side.


----------



## CastleCreations

R.S.Winters said:


>



I'm sure you hear this daily...but you have beautiful eyes...and by the way, if prince charming has a twin brother...send him my way...


----------



## BriarRosie

What the heck, I haven't posted here yet. 

Here's a picture of me enjoying a tasty adult beverage (aka "sissy drink") at Kona this past October.






I posted other photos in the report.  Getting a Dream FastPass, meeting another DISer at a food and wine event, and in true dork fashion, posing on a Segway with Spaceship Earth in the background. But I ain't going to repost those here.


----------



## Clifton

As of Sat morning


----------



## CinRell

Clifton said:


> As of Sat morning



Still looking great


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is my fav pic






just add a bit of rum....lol


----------



## CinRell

Bloodhound said:


> Here is my fav pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just add a bit of rum....lol


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Here is my fav pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just add a bit of rum....lol



I dont think there were umbrellas in the ones at WDW this weekend... I think I need another!


----------



## Clifton

Is that why the rum is gone?


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> I dont think there were umbrellas in the ones at WDW this weekend... I think I need another!



These are special ... and from Disneyland...I will ship one to ya in Dry Ice this October....lol


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> These are special ... and from Disneyland...I will ship one to ya in Dry Ice this October....lol



That would be interesting to see if it got to me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

May was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Keneke

Let's see if this works...


----------



## libertybell7

Proof that the singles board work's


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Proof that the singles board work's



Awe, now that's what I'm talking about. . .you two look perfect together. . .yay. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

Figured I'd post a few from the recent May trip...good times!  

Jeff and I at Beach Club Resort





Robin, me, Patty, Darcy and Tracy at Beach Club Resort





Patty, Chip and I at Cape May Cafe





Robin and I at Boardwalk





Robin and I at Magic Kingdom


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Figured I'd post a few from the recent May trip...good times!
> 
> Jeff and I at Beach Club Resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, me, Patty, Darcy and Tracy at Beach Club Resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty, Chip and I at Cape May Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin and I at Boardwalk



You have some AWESOME shots there sweetie. . .wonderful times. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> You have some AWESOME shots there sweetie. . .wonderful times. . .



Thanks Darcy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, since Leo started, I thought I would post some of mine.  These are some clean shots and I won't get in too much trouble for posting them. . .might have to check with others before posting a couple of my shots.

Teresa and Darcy First Meet at Pop





The next day at Animal Kingdom





Meeting Char at Epcot





Enjoy. . .

What happens when you go to JRs after contributing too many cups to the slushie tower. . .

Jeff and Patty at JRs. . .singing





Darcy and Jeff at JRs. . .again, singing


----------



## NJGuy3

Awesome pics Darcy...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thank you. . .


----------



## CoMickey

libertybell7 said:


> Proof that the singles board work's



Even though I don't really 'know' either of you...I wanted to offer my congratulations and say that you two look very happy and look great together!  LDR are difficult but are so worth the rewards!!  Have fun!

Magical things happen either on Dis Singles Board or at WDW!


----------



## Zoiebear

Still single, but I've got my dog


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, since Leo started, I thought I would post some of mine.  These are some clean shots and I won't get in too much trouble for posting them. . .might have to check with others before posting a couple of my shots.
> 
> Teresa and Darcy First Meet at Pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day at Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Char at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. . .
> 
> What happens when you go to JRs after contributing too many cups to the slushie tower. . .
> 
> Jeff and Patty at JRs. . .singing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy and Jeff at JRs. . .again, singing



Great pics, Darcy!! I absolutely love the singing pictures--totally captures the moment.  Keep posting them...

I do have one of our in-room pre-drinking shots but think I may get ticketed for that one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Great pics, Darcy!! I absolutely love the singing pictures--totally captures the moment.  Keep posting them...
> 
> I do have one of our in-room pre-drinking shots but think I may get ticketed for that one.



ROFLMAO. . .I hear ya there. . .lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Figured I'd post a few from the recent May trip...good times!



I really like your pictures, Leo


----------



## acm563

Going to our Happy Place....Randy, Angy, Teresa, Carrie, John, Charlene....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Going to our Happy Place....Randy, Angy, Teresa, Carrie, John, Charlene....



I love this pic


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Proof that the singles board work's



Nice pic Shawn Glad to know things are going your way


----------



## ahoff

Hey, great pictures, everyone!  Keep posting more of them!


----------



## acm563

Yukky pics cause someone kept messing with my hair but......


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Yukky pics cause someone kept messing with my hair but......



Awww you two are adorable!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I really like your pictures, Leo



Thank you...although we do have to give credit to Tracy also, she snapped the ones of you and I together.  

You're lookin' good in those pics Robin.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah, really! I had a great time being the photographer, I love taking pictures.  I was just looking through mine, and had to throw them up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, really! I had a great time being the photographer, I love taking pictures.  I was just looking through mine, and had to throw this one up...lol Leo and Robin, funniest picture ever!!



LOL, Tracy. . .this looks like. . .did we REALLY have to stay up till 3 a.m. the night before?


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, really! I had a great time being the photographer, I love taking pictures.  I was just looking through mine, and had to throw this one up...lol Leo and Robin, funniest picture ever!!



Ahh yes...taking candid pics of us! We were tired...Disney can be quite exhausting... 



nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, Tracy. . .this looks like. . .did we REALLY have to stay up till 3 a.m. the night before?



3am...was it that late or even later? We didn't keep anyone up, did we?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Thank you...although we do have to give credit to Tracy also, she snapped the ones of you and I together.
> 
> You're lookin' good in those pics Robin.



Yes--here's a shout out to Tracy for taking all the pics! 
And thank you--  good company always improves pictures 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, really! I had a great time being the photographer, I love taking pictures.  I was just looking through mine, and had to throw this one up...lol Leo and Robin, funniest picture ever!



Why do I only have the drinking shots on my camera???lol



nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, Tracy. . .this looks like. . .did we REALLY have to stay up till 3 a.m. the night before?



Yes, I think that might be a good caption for that photo!lol  Turns out that Disney buses are a good place to take naps...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Why do I only have the drinking shots on my camera???lol
> 
> 
> 
> .




LOL I was too busy drinking to stop you from shooting those pictures!!! LOL


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> And thank you--  good company always improves pictures
> 
> Yes, I think that might be a good caption for that photo!lol  Turns out that Disney buses are a good place to take naps...



You're welcome--yeah, you're company does improve my pics.  

Yes, the buses can be a good place to take a nap, especially when you get comfy with the right person.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, all of you who went in May. . .we need more pics. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, all of you who went in May. . .we need more pics. . .



Darcy--I'm tellin' ya that most of my pictures will get me ticketed by the disboard police or tossed off the boards...  Tracy seems to think that I took many of them under the influence??? Imagine that!LOL

I will make my best attempt at editing a few to post


----------



## BigANT 61

sorry ladies im taken.LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

bumpity bump. . .I refuse to let this thread die. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Ok Darcy I'll play


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Ok Darcy I'll play



Oh Shawn, this is priceless. . .LOVE this picture. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is my Yasha with the 3 little pigs...woops where's the 3rd...Yasha where is he?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Bloodhound said:


> Here is my Yasha with the 3 little pigs...woops where's the 3rd...Yasha where is he?



OMG your Yasha and my Princess Snow-Snow are long lost twin kitties! I will post a picture after work! What a pretty kitty!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304




----------



## Nibbles

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi all!!! Guess who is back in action!!!!!
> 
> Here are some latest pics of me!!!!
> 
> Touching the Stanley Cup, Hockey Hall of Fame, Toronto, ON



I'm soooooo envious.  I have never gotten to touch/view the Cup in person yet!!

I'm a Bruins guy myself.  I noticed lots of your pics are from Ontario (though your profile tag says Montreal) -- so is it the Habs or Leafs for you, or another franchise altogether?

(I'm could be making a possibly erroneous assumption about your fandom from a single picture, so feel free to correct me  )


----------



## Bloodhound

jadedbeauty14304 said:


>



Yes they are twins....lol


Is yours tempermental?


----------



## acm563




----------



## DisneyDreams21

acm563 said:


>



Angy-looks like you've been hangin' with a lively crowd   You have some great group shots posted!

I also like the new photo addition to your signature


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Bloodhound said:


> Yes they are twins....lol
> 
> 
> Is yours tempermental?





She is very temperamental. She was at the pound for over 4 months. She takes a while to get interested and used to people.  After a few days with us, she just blossomed, now I can't get her to leave me alone! LOL Always meowing at me, biting my fingers when I play with her, and stealing my hair ties for toys.  I can't even go into the bathroom without her on my heels, she likes to nap in my sink.  She has this weird obsession with running water! LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> She is very temperamental. She was at the pound for over 4 months. She takes a while to get interested and used to people.  After a few days with us, she just blossomed, now I can't get her to leave me alone! LOL Always meowing at me, biting my fingers when I play with her, and stealing my hair ties for toys.  I can't even go into the bathroom without her on my heels, she likes to nap in my sink.  She has this weird obsession with running water! LOL



Very cute kitty....Yasha is a mess he plays plays plays and plays some more...always starting sumpin up with one of the other 3 cats or playing with the string toy I made him( a fishing pole end with a about 3 feet of stong thread and a peice of cloth tied to the end)  he will chase this thing till he plops on the floor out of breath and panting so hard you can hear him....lol


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> She is very temperamental. She was at the pound for over 4 months. She takes a while to get interested and used to people.  After a few days with us, she just blossomed, now I can't get her to leave me alone! LOL Always meowing at me, biting my fingers when I play with her, and stealing my hair ties for toys.  I can't even go into the bathroom without her on my heels, she likes to nap in my sink.  She has this weird obsession with running water! LOL



Tracy my cat that I had used to LOVE to play in the sink too... would wake me every morning knocking things into the sink when he wanted water. Funny thing is, for the briefest of moments, I saw his shadow in the window sunning himself.


----------



## hms1016

Nibbles said:


> I'm soooooo envious.  I have never gotten to touch/view the Cup in person yet!!
> 
> I'm a Bruins guy myself.  I noticed lots of your pics are from Ontario (though your profile tag says Montreal) -- so is it the Habs or Leafs for you, or another franchise altogether?
> 
> (I'm could be making a possibly erroneous assumption about your fandom from a single picture, so feel free to correct me  )



I went to the Stanley Cup game last night in Pittsburgh.  It was quite a lt down for me and my Pens  .  I do feel lucky to have gone since it may have been a once in a limetime experience.  I also went to a game in round one and two, but last night was the big one.


----------



## mjperry

Hows everybody Im a single Disney freak m31 from Mississippi.
myspace camguy440


----------



## acm563

Thanks Robin for the pic comment 

Tracy I am loving the picture of your kitty in the sink....

Shawn, cute pic It looked like you were listening so intently as the story was being read to you

Wonderful pictures from everyone!!!!!


----------



## mjperry

How do you post a Pic.?


----------



## acm563

mjperry said:


> How do you post a Pic.?


I just replied to your PM...Let me know if you need help


----------



## mjperry




----------



## mjperry




----------



## acm563

Nice pics Michael and post more often as there are many eligible single young ladies just as crazy over Disney as you are


----------



## mjperry




----------



## mjperry

Well I hope there is one crazy enough for me, I will post more when I get them.


----------



## acm563

mjperry said:


> Well I hope there is one crazy enough for me, I will post more when I get them.



 mmmm...each and every female that has posted on the ~ °O° ~ Any Single Disney Men Out There?? ~ °O° ~ Part 3 or Singles Who are for the "love of Disney"....fits that description


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> mmmm...each and every female that has posted on the ~ °O° ~ Any Single Disney Men Out There?? ~ °O° ~ Part 3 or Singles Who are for the "love of Disney"....fits that description



 Yep Angy's right, there are plenty of young females that love Disney around here.  Now where did they run off to


----------



## Nibbles

hms1016 said:


> I went to the Stanley Cup game last night in Pittsburgh.  It was quite a lt down for me and my Pens  .  I do feel lucky to have gone since it may have been a once in a limetime experience.  I also went to a game in round one and two, but last night was the big one.



Yes, it was a heartbreaker.  I'm really rooting for the Pens since I have some residual distaste from the Wings' 90's dynasty.  

The biggest game I've ever gotten to see live was a conference quarterfinals game (1st round).  It's getting harder and harder to find fellow hockey fans, especially every since I moved to the Midwest!

Hmm, maybe I should post a photo to this thread to keep it on topic!


----------



## MainStMandy

Hi Everyone! I just recently found this thread...and am just recently single, lol. So I thought I would throw my picture up here too!


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Thanks Robin for the pic comment
> 
> Tracy I am loving the picture of your kitty in the sink....
> 
> Shawn, cute pic It looked like you were listening so intently as the story was being read to you
> 
> Wonderful pictures from everyone!!!!!





Thank's but I have to admit that it was Jill's idea, She was telling me what to do...


----------



## Bloodhound

MainStMandy said:


> Hi Everyone! I just recently found this thread...and am just recently single, lol. So I thought I would throw my picture up here too!





  I think there is several people posting here from your neck of the woods.


----------



## libertybell7

OK one more..Thank's to an off duty Disney photographer for this one..She was very sweet.


----------



## CastleCreations

nurse.darcy said:


> Believe it or not, my perfect "Disney" bag happens to be a Disney bag. . .I picked it up at World of Disney at the Disneyland Resort. . .It is a canvas drawstring backpack that is lightweight and not OVERWHELMING in size. . .it holds everything  I need and it doesn't have heavyweight straps.  it has a zip pocket in front that fits all those things I need to keep there. . .lol



This is my favorite bag of all time!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CastleCreations said:


> This is my favorite bag of all time!!!



See, I am not crazy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> See, I am not crazy



oh sweetie, you may be crazy, but not because of the bag  

I actually have decided on a Baggelini zip out backpack. I tried it out in the parks in May and it is perfect. Lightweight straps, hold a good volume of stuff, and it sits right on my shoulders.  


Glad you like my kitty pictures everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> oh sweetie, you may be crazy, but not because of the bag



      

Yeah, well, maybe just a little crazy


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, well, maybe just a little crazy





     Arnt we all  


























Crazy about Disney


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> bumpity bump. . .I refuse to let this thread die. . .



Great attitude Darcy!   
And glad to see that we're getting back on the topic of posting actual 'people' on this thread...After all, there are other threads created for posting other types of photos...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Great attitude Darcy!
> And glad to see that we're getting back on the topic of posting actual 'people' on this thread...After all, there are other threads created for posting other types of photos...



Just because Leo only wants pictures of "people" in this thread, I must post this picture... It is almost a person.. I consider it my baby!!


----------



## Bloodhound

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Just because Leo only wants pictures of "people" in this thread, I must post this picture... It is almost a person.. I consider it my baby!!



Nice hidden Mickey on your trunk....


----------



## peterloveswdw

I just found this thread too and thought I'd just say Hi everyone.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Bloodhound said:


> Nice hidden Mickey on your trunk....


----------



## NJGuy3

If we're gonna post Disney fans car photos, then I might as well contribute.
Here's my baby...she's so sexy.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok you two, with your car pictures and all...

Here's a few of my personal pics--my car, my house, and my pet gator


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok you two, with your car pictures and all...
> 
> Here's a few of my personal pics--my car, my house, and my pet gator



 Well darn Robin, now I know where I know you from, I have been to your house so many times 

(great pics btw)


----------



## acm563

Since we are posting pictures of our toys...I am in.....and yes that does say Rid Of Ex on tag...






1993






1979, which is my pride and joy


----------



## DisneyDreams21

acm563 said:


> Since we are posting pictures of our toys...I am in.....and yes that does say Rid Of Ex on tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979, which is my pride and joy



Oh Angy! Great pics and that license plate is just priceless!!!

You can stop by my "house" again anytime, I'll mix up some cocktails and we can sit by the waterpark pool area out front


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok you two, with your car pictures and all...
> Here's a few of my personal pics--my car, my house, and my pet gator


Damn...and I thought I was an aggressive driver!  
If that's your house, then I've stayed there once last year...do you remember?

Ok...let's get back to the thread...if we're gonna post vehicles, then we should probably be in the photo. lol

My weekend ride... (0-60mph in 3.6seconds...still not as fast as Aerosmith Rock-N-Roller Coaster 0-60mph in 2.8seconds...lol)


----------



## MainStMandy

NJGuy3 said:


> Damn...and I thought I was an aggressive driver!
> If that's your house, then I've stayed there once last year...do you remember?
> 
> Ok...let's get back to the thread...if we're gonna post vehicles, then we should at least be in the photo. lol
> 
> My weekend ride (Porsche Carrera GT)...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Damn...and I thought I was an aggressive driver!
> If that's your house, then I've stayed there once last year...do you remember?
> My weekend ride... (0-60mph in 3.6seconds...still not as fast as Aerosmith Rock-N-Roller Coaster 0-60mph in 2.8seconds...lol)



Yes my house is pretty popular and guests are always welcome 

So is this what you are going to drive me around in this weekend? LOL  
Can we play test track too?


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> So is this what you are going to drive me around in this weekend? LOL
> Can we play test track too?



Unfortunatly, it's 'unavailable'...but 'test track' can be played just as easily with my Acura.


----------



## acm563

Me&G on ToT Memorial Day Weekend.... He is being silly, I am being bored....was missing someone.....  Not sure if I have it resized small enough so if not I will have to delete it....








and yes after I saw this picture I realized I was being gloomy and not fair to G, so I cheered up and we had a fun time..btw this was ride #1....On ride #2-7 we loosened seat belts up and were way up off the seat


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Me&G on ToT Memorial Day Weekend.... He is being silly, I am being bored....was missing someone.....  Not sure if I have it resized small enough so if not I will have to delete it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes after I saw this picture I realized I was being gloomy and not fair to G, so I cheered up and we had a fun time..btw this was ride #1....On ride #2-7 we loosened seat belts up and were way up off the seat



That pic is absolutely priceless!!! LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

acm563 said:


> Me&G on ToT Memorial Day Weekend.... He is being silly, I am being bored....was missing someone.....  Not sure if I have it resized small enough so if not I will have to delete it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes after I saw this picture I realized I was being gloomy and not fair to G, so I cheered up and we had a fun time..btw this was ride #1....On ride #2-7 we loosened seat belts up and were way up off the seat



I really enjoyed this ride so much that we rode it several times in a row ...on the  night we had EMH


----------



## ChrisFL

Hi Everyone, apparently I'm late to the party....

First let me say that *Beatles_Girl* and *MainStMandy*....beautiful ladies  

Here's a few pics of me, I'm 29, single, looking for women (or A woman at least, lol):


----------



## MainStMandy

Aww thanks 

I thought I would post these from last night.  I was out at a music festival...and it was so hot.  Not the Paris Hilton kind of hot, but like HOT.


----------



## ChrisFL

^^pics appear to be temporarily down


----------



## MainStMandy

Awww that stinks...they work for me.


----------



## ahoff

They are working now.  What music fest?  And who was there?  I was at a local festival on Saturday, just some local LI bands.  I am going to All Good in WVa this July, there will be a lot of good bands there.  Well, I think they are good, some would choose to disagree.


----------



## MainStMandy

East End Festival in Rochester... I think just a bunch of local bands. The girl with on me (on the left) decided she was done at 10 so I headed to a local bar with my brother.


----------



## Bill Brown

Enjoying my favorite lunch treat at DLR's Café Orleans, a Monte Cristo sandwich with a mint julep, December 2007.  BTW, yes I am aware of the giant happy rodent dining behind me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

A couple more pictures from the May DIS meet. . .

Sleepers Behind the Wheel:







Friends and Strangers:


----------



## acm563

Wonderful pictures Darcy, thanks for sharing


----------



## MainStMandy

Darcy that test track picture is too funny


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> A couple more pictures from the May DIS meet. . .
> 
> Sleepers Behind the Wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends and Strangers:



Awesome pics...glad to see you got them already!  

How the heck did that couple sneak into our group shot??


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Awesome pics...glad to see you got them already!
> 
> How the heck did that couple sneak into our group shot??



Not sure exactly. . .


----------



## Chrisy76334

Ok here goes....


----------



## tpayne

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Just because Leo only wants pictures of "people" in this thread, I must post this picture... It is almost a person.. I consider it my baby!!


Could you tell me where I can find the chrome Mickey head that's on the back of your "baby"? I saw one in my hometown the other day and I must have one!


----------



## nurse.darcy

tpayne said:


> Could you tell me where I can find the chrome Mickey head that's on the back of your "baby"? I saw one in my hometown the other day and I must have one!



I am not jaded, but I can tell you that they are Magnets and I got mine at WDW in the store at POP, but I saw them at many stores at WDW.


----------



## Emtgirljen

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not jaded, but I can tell you that they are Magnets and I got mine at WDW in the store at POP, but I saw them at many stores at WDW.



I got one last year from the World of Disney store at Downtown Disney, but mine wasn't a magnet, it had double-sided adhesive foam tape.  It didn't last very long, either, the adhesive failed after a particularly rainy day and I lost the Mickey head part somewhere between work and home.  I considered getting another one this past trip, but decided it was a waste of money since it was still the adhesive tape.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mine is also the adhesive type, I bought it at the gift shop at POP in May.    I had just washed my car, I cleaned and dried the area, and stuck it on.  It was the flattest part of my babies behind  but two days later I found it laying in my driveway. It was cute while it lasted though. I am thinking about looking into other ways of attaching it.  I am just happy it fell off at home and not while I was driving somewhere.  A magnetic one would probably work a lot better, but I would probably still lose it somehow. LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mine is also the adhesive type, I bought it at the gift shop at POP in May.    I had just washed my car, I cleaned and dried the area, and stuck it on.  It was the flattest part of my babies behind  but two days later I found it laying in my driveway. It was cute while it lasted though. I am thinking about looking into other ways of attaching it.  I am just happy it fell off at home and not while I was driving somewhere.  A magnetic one would probably work a lot better, but I would probably still lose it somehow. LOL




Wow, all I saw were the magnetic ones. . .but then again, I was specifically looking for magnets for my fridge. . .


----------



## Emtgirljen

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mine is also the adhesive type, I bought it at the gift shop at POP in May.    I had just washed my car, I cleaned and dried the area, and stuck it on.  It was the flattest part of my babies behind  but two days later I found it laying in my driveway. It was cute while it lasted though. I am thinking about looking into other ways of attaching it.  I am just happy it fell off at home and not while I was driving somewhere.  A magnetic one would probably work a lot better, but I would probably still lose it somehow. LOL



Maybe our car behinds are just too round... lol


----------



## BigANT 61

Nice pic  



Chrisy76334 said:


> Ok here goes....


----------



## Bill Brown

Chrisy76334 said:


> Ok here goes....


Just gotta say, WOWWEE!!


----------



## ChrisFL

Chrisy76334 said:


> Ok here goes....



very nice


----------



## Villainess

Hi!  I'd like to join if you don't mind! 

These were taken during our trip just over a month ago.
me holding my son, Luca, my daughter, Cibella and Minnie




Luca




Cibella


----------



## ahoff

Chrisy76334 said:


> Ok here goes....




Hey, another NY'er!


----------



## Chrisy76334

Long Island to be exact!!


----------



## BigANT 61

speaking of NY got me thinking about mikes deli the Original Arthur Avenue Italian Deli in the Bronx.


----------



## ahoff

Chrisy76334 said:


> Long Island to be exact!!



Me too, right on the edge of the Hamptons


----------



## Chrisy76334

I'm in Port Jefferson. I've lived here for 16 years and have never been out to the Hamptons


----------



## ahoff

Nice biking in Port Jeff.  Was just in Port Jazz two Saturdays ago with some friends from Boston to see Kane Daily.  And I am an ELVHS alumni.


----------



## Dolce27

I’ve enjoyed viewing the photos you guys have taken of the meets. I especially loved the test track photo and the candid shot of Robin and Leo. Those are all great.

I guess that I will post my pic:


----------



## MainStMandy

Dolce27 said:


> Ive enjoyed viewing the photos you guys have taken of the meets. I especially loved the test track photo and the candid shot of Robin and Leo. Those are all great.
> 
> I guess that I will post my pic:




Hubba Hubba...thank god you aren't lurking anymore...that's creepy


----------



## Dolce27

MainStMandy said:


> Hubba Hubba...thank god you aren't lurking anymore...that's creepy


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Dolce27 said:


> I’ve enjoyed viewing the photos you guys have taken of the meets. I especially loved the test track photo and the candid shot of Robin and Leo. Those are all great.



 

Glad you liked the candid shot!lol The May meet was a lot of fun! Feel free to join us on one of the singles threads anytime.

I used to read the boards for a long time too before I ever actually posted anything, so glad to see you decided to post


----------



## NJGuy3

Dolce27 said:


> Ive enjoyed viewing the photos you guys have taken of the meets. I especially loved the test track photo and the candid shot of Robin and Leo. Those are all great.



Thanks...glad you enjoyed our pics. May was an awesome time!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Here are a couple of pics from Robin and I's adventures this weekend...

Beginning of night 1:





Under the "tent":





Beginning of night 2:





Trust me, you don't want to see the end of the nights pics...LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Dolce27 said:


> Ive enjoyed viewing the photos you guys have taken of the meets. I especially loved the test track photo and the candid shot of Robin and Leo. Those are all great.



I got some great candids of those two that weekend...lol Glad you liked.  That test track photo is a classic... I love it too!!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Here are a couple of pics from Robin and I's adventures this weekend...
> 
> Beginning of night 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning of night 2:



Nice pics...


----------



## Bill Brown

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ...Trust me, you don't want to see the end of the nights pics...LOL



Looks like you had plenty of fun.  I am curious about those end of the nights pics.::cop:


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Here are a couple of pics from Robin and I's adventures this weekend...



Brings back a few memories...lol  Have to check my camera now, since I know I was snapping pics too...   I may have some to add.

Thanks Leo!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Nice pics...



Thanks Leo, I know you love any pic with Robin in it... 



Bill Brown said:


> Looks like you had plenty of fun.  I am curious about those end of the nights pics.::cop:



Oh, lets just say the smiles got bigger, and the eyes got droopier..lol



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Brings back a few memories...lol  Have to check my camera now, since I know I was snapping pics too...   I may have some to add.
> 
> Thanks Leo!



Oh boy, I know I thought we had some cute ones at the end of Night 2 on your camera, but my beer goggles were really really thick by that time....LOL


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks Leo!



You're Welcome.


----------



## PirateMel

Nice pictures everyone  

I especially loved the one from TT that I heard so much about.
Finally had time at work to play today, and saw the whole thread.

Posting pictures is way to technical for me though


----------



## kte28

Going to try to post a picture...never done it, so I'm not sure how this will work.  I'm headed to Disney in July!






(I'm on the right.)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> Nice pictures everyone
> 
> I especially loved the one from TT that I heard so much about.
> Finally had time at work to play today, and saw the whole thread.
> 
> Posting pictures is way to technical for me though





kte28 said:


> Going to try to post a picture...never done it, so I'm not sure how this will work.  I'm headed to Disney in July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm on the right.)



All you need to do is open up a free account at www.Photobucket.com and upload your pictures there.  You can edit them, resize them, or do just about anything to them on the site.  Then just look under your uploaded picture and there will be an image code. Copy the image code and paste it here, and POOF! You have posted a picture!

Good luck!


----------



## Mickeefan

I'll post one from my most recent trip.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Under the "tent":



just curious, what was the tent for?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> just curious, what was the tent for?



There is a carnival held at a Catholic Church here in Niagara Falls every year for the past 28 some odd years.  They set up two huge tents, one that has a band play every night and another with games of chance.  They sell cheap beer, and other bottled yummies and it is a tradition to go and meet up with all the people you grew up with (if you grew up in this neighborhood) every year.  We just call it the beer tent.  Lots of freaking people, ages 21 to 65 or so.  My one friend calls it the "Reunion of Life" because you see all the people from your past there...lol 
Anyway, that is the story of the tent.


----------



## sand2270

oh ok...I thought it was from Disney World and couldn't figure it out.  Shoot all I ever got at church functions were cookies, donuts and coffee.  Us Lutherans are boring.   Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Wow....another lutheran.  Yeah...coffee and donuts, that seems to be the norm for us too.


----------



## Clifton

Cute pics


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> oh ok...I thought it was from Disney World and couldn't figure it out.  Shoot all I ever got at church functions were cookies, donuts and coffee.  Us Lutherans are boring.   Thanks for the explanation.





Dizmom0923 said:


> Wow....another lutheran.  Yeah...coffee and donuts, that seems to be the norm for us too.



Wait a minute, I'm a Lutheran and we have move the coffee and donuts.  We just LOVE to eat...so it seems we are always having some function which involves lots of food. If we're having a crab feast then there is beer available.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Wait a minute, I'm a Lutheran and we have move the coffee and donuts.  We just LOVE to eat...so it seems we are always having some function which involves lots of food. If we're having a crab feast then there is beer available.



Haha, I was just kidding.  Though I can't think of any church function I went to where there was alcohol (besides communion wine) served.  Where do I find those churches??  If I knew I could get beer maybe I wouldn't have stopped going (am I going to h**l now?).


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL It is those crazy Catholics, slinging alcohol and gambling to raise money.

I'm not complaining. It is all for charity.


----------



## Master Mason

Where ever you find 4 episcoplalians, you'll find a 5th.


----------



## NJGuy3

Pics are lookin' great...let's keep it goin'!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> ............ (am I going to h**l now?).



No your not, because those who believe in Jesus are forgiven their sins   (The Bible tells us so).


----------



## budcollector

i'll try this again, i'm gettin better at taking self pics


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

budcollector said:


> i'll try this again, i'm gettin better at taking self pics



As a master of taking the self photo, maybe I can give a couple of pointers!!  I suggest always have your arm completely straight, raised slightly over your face pointing down at yourself and don't forget to smile!!! Check your camera and see if your camera has a red-eye setting for flash, or better yet a self portrait setting.  If so, try them both out.  When I first started, I used to cut myself off all the time, or just get me and my friends' hair in the shot...lol Now I got it down pretty good.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> As a master of taking the self photo, maybe I can give a couple of pointers!!  I suggest always have your arm completely straight, raised slightly over your face pointing down at yourself and don't forget to smile!!!




lol..this is what Genesis calls the myspace photo angle...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> lol..this is what Genesis calls the myspace photo angle...




Yes, the "myspace" photo, the "I am actually only 14 but this picture makes me look 18" photo, and the "I really don't like my body so I am only going to post a picture of my face" photo. LOL


----------



## acm563

another test track photo altho Gs hand is blocking his face...





and G, Star Wars Weekend with Darth Vader


----------



## acm563

Pics of Thomas (JT4Ever4Ever4Ever)posted with his permission


----------



## Master Mason

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes, the "myspace" photo, the "I am actually only 14 but this picture makes me look 18" photo, and the "I really don't like my body so I am only going to post a picture of my face" photo. LOL



Suggests learning how to use the built in timer on your camera, I can't stand the taking a picture of myself at arms lenght shots.  Because they always look like just exactly what they are.


----------



## budcollector

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> As a master of taking the self photo, maybe I can give a couple of pointers!!  I suggest always have your arm completely straight, raised slightly over your face pointing down at yourself and don't forget to smile!!! Check your camera and see if your camera has a red-eye setting for flash, or better yet a self portrait setting.  If so, try them both out.  When I first started, I used to cut myself off all the time, or just get me and my friends' hair in the shot...lol Now I got it down pretty good.



thanks Jaded for the pointers, i'll give'em a try. i can't get any worse


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Very nice pictures of the new guy.  There is a hottie in our midst.


and yes, timers are also a valuable tool in self portraits!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Pics are lookin' great...let's keep it
> goin'!



Yes, it's nice to see that there are more pics filtering in! Keep posting everyone!lol 



budcollector said:


> thanks Jaded for the pointers, i'll give'em a try. i can't get any worse



Hey, have you seen some of the pics posted on this thread?lol Believe me, anything goes (well, almost) on this photo thread.   Just have fun with it!


----------



## PirateMel

Clifton said:


> Unfortuantly not at Disney but here's me at Universal in front of the Bluesmobile



Cute, but really young too I suppose?


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Cute, but really young too I suppose?



Mel your starting to sound like me.  Am I rubbing off on you.     Some one told me once that age is a matter of the mind and I should not limit myself.  You need to think the same way.  But of course I do have my limits, I won't date anyone 10 years younger then me...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Mel your starting to sound like me.  Am I rubbing off on you.     Some one told me once that age is a matter of the mind and I should not limit myself.  You need to think the same way.  But of course I do have my limits, I won't date anyone 10 years younger then me...



lol...well my cut off is 15 years younger....lolrof.... although as of now I am not looking anyway... (heheh ya know yall Randy DOES lurk daily.... ) and I say forget age, go with whatever feels right if you are both adults so Melanie and Teresa GO FOR IT!!!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Me in tourist mode...Photo credit to Jill  

Back on topic


----------



## MainStMandy

Not from Disney but my mom and I after Kayaking a few weeks ago.


----------



## mickeymommy3

acm563 said:


> Pics of Thomas (JT4Ever4Ever4Ever)posted with his permission



Okay, if I can quote my 4 year old daughter, as she says HOTTIE!


----------



## Clifton

PirateMel said:


> Cute, but really young too I suppose?



I'll be 1 older next month lol

Thanks!


----------



## PirateMel

Clifton said:


> I'll be 1 older next month lol
> 
> Thanks!



Making you legal or almost   

Thanks


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Me in tourist mode...Photo credit to Jill
> 
> Back on topic



Hey, its Shawn sans hat. . .very nice pic. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Me in tourist mode...Photo credit to Jill
> 
> Back on topic



I see a happy man!!


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

mickeymommy3 said:


> Okay, if I can quote my 4 year old daughter, as she says HOTTIE!



LOL thanks, you're a hottie too!!


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, its Shawn sans hat. . .very nice pic. . .



I told you that I still had my hair..Thanks sweetie


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I see a happy man!!



Yes you do...Thanks...


----------



## DisTeach

I don't know how to upload into a post  , but here I am in my avatar. lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisTeach said:


> I don't know how to upload into a post  , but here I am in my avatar. lol



lol That works too!!!


----------



## DisTeach

Thanks!!  I"m one of those posters who checks in every now and again, but I'm not really a regular.  I'm done teaching for the summer, so I can actually hop on here more often!


----------



## acm563

DisTeach said:


> Thanks!!  I"m one of those posters who checks in every now and again, but I'm not really a regular.  I'm done teaching for the summer, so I can actually hop on here more often!


Welcome  and JT is in your area and around ur age


----------



## Dolce27

DisTeach said:


> I don't know how to upload into a post  , but here I am in my avatar. lol



If you get a photobucket account you can upload your photos onto that site and then copy and paste the IMG code on here to post photos.

Welcome! I'm not a regular either. I think this is my 3rd post on this thread.


----------



## DisTeach

acm563 said:


> Welcome  and JT is in your area and around ur age



Matchmaker, matchmaker, make me a match...

I think I'm getting slap happy from being up too late!

Good info to have...good info...


----------



## DisTeach

Dolce27 said:


> If you get a photobucket account you can upload your photos onto that site and then copy and paste the IMG code on here to post photos.
> 
> Welcome! I'm not a regular either. I think this is my 3rd post on this thread.



Ahhh cool!  I try to be up with all of the technology hooey, but sometimes I fall behind.  I think I need an upgrade!  Welcome to another non-regular!  Ok, that sounds a little odd...but welcome!


----------



## Clifton

Welcome


----------



## budcollector

trying out my new wabcam


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

budcollector said:


> trying out my new wabcam


----------



## budcollector

sorry just thought it was cute


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, that was just bizzare. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

Keeping in mind that this is a family board as well as for singles...in my opinion, videos of that nature are inappropiate for a Disney board...there is nothing Disney about that whatsoever.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Keeping in mind that this is a family board as well as for singles...in my opnion, videos of that nature are inappropiate for a Disney board...there is nothign Disney about that whatsoever.



Thank you, could not have said it better myself. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

A new Disneyland Picture for everyone to oooooooooh and aaaaaaaaah over. . .nope, its not of me, or my son. . .

ITS THE NEW TOY STORY MIDWAY MANIA ATTRACTION. . .






And the Interactive Potatohead!






And the "cars" just before you go into the ride area. . .






This is a lot of fun. . .and very addicting. . .hope you all get to go enjoy soon. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> A new Disneyland Picture for everyone to oooooooooh and aaaaaaaaah over. . .nope, its not of me, or my son. . .
> 
> ITS THE NEW TOY STORY MIDWAY MANIA ATTRACTION. . .
> And the Interactive Potatohead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "cars" just before you go into the ride area. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of fun. . .and very addicting. . .hope you all get to go enjoy soon. . .



I didnt get that far back at the one here at DHS to see the Mr. Potato Head... and the cars are cool because they are 2 sided/back to back... and you are right Darcy... very addicting! will be fun for a challenge game there


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey all, been adding to my Disneyland Overview/trip report and just added a few posts with California Adventure Park pics. . .have a look/see. . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873515


----------



## libertybell7

My newest pal's


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> My newest pal's



Shawn. . .love your pals. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey all, been adding to my Disneyland Overview/trip report and just added a few posts with California Adventure Park pics. . .have a look/see. . .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873515



Great pics.


----------



## ChevyNat

Hello, I'm new to this thread! I will put some pics soon too! By the way love your pals, my baby has the same collar ha!


----------



## libertybell7

Please do...The more the merrier...


----------



## acm563

bumpity bump...this was a good idea, lets not let it die.... Newbies post your pics and you can go thru the thread and "meet" everyone


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> bumpity bump...this was a good idea, lets not let it die.... Newbies post your pics and you can go thru the thread and "meet" everyone



Okay, today I learned how to D/L music to my new Disney Mix Max today, maybe when I get back I can figure out how to D/L a picture?


----------



## sand2270

bumping to top for newbies to find


----------



## dismem98

bumping for some to see


----------



## acm563

and bumping again for Joe and Robert....


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Okay, today I learned how to D/L music to my new Disney Mix Max today, maybe when I get back I can figure out how to D/L a picture?



Mel, you d/l to your puter (or other device) you u/l to another puter. . .so you would be uploading photos. . .and if you need some help to do this just PM me or Sha, we can help. . .really. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

For the Ladies NOT Wanting or Being Presurred to get Married,,,LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

acm563 said:


> and bumping again for Joe and Robert....



There must be another robert on here...lol


----------



## sand2270

Bloodhound said:


> There must be another robert on here...lol




ah yeah...Joe Black's friend GIR...but I think we decided last night to call him Bob.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> ah yeah...Joe Black's friend GIR...but I think we decided last night to call him Bob.



but Rob was better than Bob is what Matty said


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> but Rob was better than Bob is what Matty said



Yes, I can verify that!! Although Rob disappeared quick last night, I think Bob might have done something bad to him!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

acm563 said:


> and bumping again for Joe and Robert....



Good afternoon Joe and Rob!! Great chat last night!! Hope Sands didn't scare you with her talk  


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> but Rob was better than Bob is what Matty said



Rob was an upgrade...that is correct


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Good afternoon Joe and Rob!! Great chat last night!! Hope Sands didn't scare you with her talk
> 
> 
> Andrea



hey...I didn't start all of it!


----------



## Bloodhound

sand2270 said:


> hey...I didn't start all of it!



Hi, btw, I liked your Tokoyo TR


----------



## sand2270

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, btw, I liked your Tokoyo TR




Thanks!


----------



## Bloodhound

sand2270 said:


> ah yeah...Joe Black's friend GIR...but I think we decided last night to call him Bob.



I hvnt been here in a long while...

HI All  I have a picture to post of the 4 big guys group...when I can find it and then scan it from last Sept at WDW breakfast with Donald outside pic.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Matterhorn, are you thinking about meeting up with us sometime Sat  morning Oct 25th?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Matterhorn, are you thinking about meeting up with us sometime Sat  morning Oct 25th?



Why yes, I am thinking about it!! I hope it happens, just not sure exactly how my days are gonna go. Is everyone hanging from rope drop till BB?


Andrea


----------



## black562

Here's a few...maybe I'll post the costume party pics later (I was a pimp in a purple suit..lol).


----------



## Bloodhound

MATTERHORN said:


> Why yes, I am thinking about it!! I hope it happens, just not sure exactly how my days are gonna go. Is everyone hanging from rope drop till BB?
> 
> 
> Andrea


yes ...probably all day...we shall see


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## MATTERHORN




----------



## sand2270

removing


----------



## sand2270

Mother's Day


----------



## MATTERHORN

Great pics Amy!!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


>



Matty she has your smile!   

wonderful pic Matty and Amy!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Bunches of pretty faces up here!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Matty she has your smile!
> 
> wonderful pic Matty and Amy!





KyDerbyMan said:


> Bunches of pretty faces up here!!



Thanks Sha and KY! I finally found a pic of myself after you guys left chat last night. Not at home so it's the only one I had on a photo account since I am always the one taking all the pics! 

Sha, thanks for saying that. My kids look nothing like me for the most part, so it'snice to know there's something to link me to them!! 

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Joe, Amy and Andrea, thanks for keeping this thread alive. . .I can't do that till August when I take MORE pics at WDW. . .then I will add some. . .


By the way, you all look great. . .Andrea. . .hope we can get together soon since you live RIGHT HERE in Henderson where I live. . .


----------



## sand2270

ok I am on lunch and thought of a few more to share.  I can't remember if I shared this one already or not, so I will post it again...my DD and I went to a Grease singalong and members of the cast were there.  My friends always tell me I love nerds and I guess they are right...


----------



## sand2270

...and I fixed the 80's Prom Party pics so the link does not have my last name on it anymore...

and yes I did crimp my hair for the party...and yes my sister-in-law still had her hair crimper.

Edited: I removed the link if you would like to see the pictures please send me a PM.


----------



## clarrkkent79

My brother, sister, and I at Magic Kingdom. I'm the oldest and the shortest. 





Reading by the pool on our last day at WDW


----------



## acm563

Awesome pics everyone


----------



## clarrkkent79

Mini golf! I love watching unsuspecting golfers play the snowman hole!


----------



## clarrkkent79

Last one! I like this one because I'm genuinely smiling....not one of those fake "okay now I'll smile for a sec" smiles. 

Boma, one of my favorite places to eat.


----------



## sand2270

clarrkkent79 said:


> Last one! I like this one because I'm genuinely smiling....not one of those fake "okay now I'll smile for a sec" smiles.
> 
> Boma, one of my favorite places to eat.



Great pictures, I agree that last one is really nice.


----------



## Sha

Love the prom pics Amy! Nice pics too Brandon.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Love the prom pics Amy! Nice pics too Brandon.



Thanks hope my friends don't mind that I posted those...doh.

Story behind that which I told last night.  My best friend Chris was in the Def Leppard "Pour Some Sugar on Me" Video.  If you watch it she is the girl in the middle who licks her lips.  Swear to god.  They show it on VH1 all the time during those best of shows.  Every time I see it I send her a text that says "you are on VH1 again!".  

Anyway, the theme was Pretty in Pink and the prom was her birthday party.  The picture on the cake is her from the video...our 80's hero!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Great pics everyone! Looks like the thread has been revived a little


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> ...and I fixed the 80's Prom Party pics so the link does not have my last name on it anymore...
> 
> and yes I did crimp my hair for the party...and yes my sister-in-law still had her hair crimper.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8MbN2TNy0a5M



Dude!

Seriously!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Ok, I guess a few of me...





(Me playing Skee Ball at Holiday World last weekend)





(Me and my DDs on my birthday last Oct.)





(Me at Halloween last year - Zombie Geisha)

and...





(Me after breaking up with the last g/f)


----------



## Sha

KY LOL love the geisha! Definitely have a good spirit about you for fun. Lovely pic of you and your girls.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Dude!
> 
> Seriously!




LMAO!


----------



## ttester9612

OH Boma is one of my favorites.  Nice pic and smile.  After looking closer to the pic it appears you are sitting in my seat..  




clarrkkent79 said:


> Last one! I like this one because I'm genuinely smiling....not one of those fake "okay now I'll smile for a sec" smiles.
> 
> Boma, one of my favorite places to eat.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Joe, Amy and Andrea, thanks for keeping this thread alive. . .I can't do that till August when I take MORE pics at WDW. . .then I will add some. . .
> 
> 
> By the way, you all look great. . .Andrea. . .hope we can get together soon since you live RIGHT HERE in Henderson where I live. . .



Thanks! Yes we do have to get together!! I hardly ever find anyone on here from Vegas!! I'll call you as soon as I get back next week!!!



clarrkkent79 said:


> Last one! I like this one because I'm genuinely smiling....not one of those fake "okay now I'll smile for a sec" smiles.
> 
> Boma, one of my favorite places to eat.




Love the smile!! You are right, it's so much better than the "say cheese" smiles!!!

Andrea


----------



## clarrkkent79

ttester9612 said:


> OH Boma is one of my favorites.  Nice pic and smile.  After looking closer to the pic it appears you are sitting in my seat..



LOL. I didn't know who ttester was then, so I just sat there anyway. Next time I'll know better when I see your name on the seat.  

The Chef came out and took a picture with us and made us some fried oreos because they messed our ADR up. We checked in and then waited and waited and waited and waited, then waited some more. 

It's not uncommon for restaurants to be busy during dinner time so I didn't think anything of it. Then after an hour I finally asked what was going on. They had somehow lost our res and our beeper never went off. It wasn't a big deal, but they comp'd our drinks, had the chef come out, and gave us those oreos. Who am I to turn down free alcohol and fried food?


----------



## clarrkkent79

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks! Yes we do have to get together!! I hardly ever find anyone on here from Vegas!! I'll call you as soon as I get back next week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the smile!! You are right, it's so much better than the "say cheese" smiles!!!
> 
> Andrea



Yeah, I always joke about the "smile bank" with excessive picture takers. You only get so many of those fake smile withdraws before I'm all out. My step-mom isn't a fan.  

After that, you better put some effort into making me genuinely smile. It's always better that way anyhow.


----------



## sand2270

all right...i am looking through this and I don't know what a few people look like and I can't find pictures:

Sha
Carrie
Jenroc

Those are the names that come to mind.  Any pictures?


----------



## clarrkkent79

sand2270 said:


> all right...i am looking through this and I don't know what a few people look like and I can't find pictures:
> 
> Sha
> Carrie
> Jenroc
> 
> Those are the names that come to mind.  Any pictures?




Uh oh. A few holdouts post in the picture thread?   I think we need to fix that


----------



## sand2270

clarrkkent79 said:


> Uh oh. A few holdouts post in the picture thread?   I think we need to fix that



i know someone has to have their pictures somewhere from one of their meets...I think maybe Master Mason but not sure.


----------



## Sha

clarrkkent79 said:


> Uh oh. A few holdouts post in the picture thread?  I think we need to fix that


 


sand2270 said:


> all right...i am looking through this and I don't know what a few people look like and I can't find pictures:
> 
> Sha
> Carrie
> Jenroc
> 
> Those are the names that come to mind. Any pictures?


 


sand2270 said:


> i know someone has to have their pictures somewhere from one of their meets...I think maybe Master Mason but not sure.


 
nope... dont have any pic on here of me... 
mine are on myspace and in smugmug, but other pics I have taken are scattered on photoboard  (not the ones you are looking for of me though). There is one I will post... have to find it though


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> nope... dont have any pic on here of me...
> mine are on myspace and in smugmug, but other pics I have taken are scattered on photoboard  (not the ones you are looking for of me though). There is one I will post... have to find it though



cool


----------



## Sha




----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


>



cute picture!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


>



Why did I know that pic of your smiling face would make the cut. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Why did I know that pic of your smiling face would make the cut. . .


was either that or the one of you choking, i mean huggin me


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> was either that or the one of you choking, i mean huggin me



Okay too funny. . .was searching for that pic. . .


----------



## ttester9612

clarrkkent79 said:


> LOL. I didn't know who ttester was then, so I just sat there anyway. Next time I'll know better when I see your name on the seat.
> 
> The Chef came out and took a picture with us and made us some fried oreos because they messed our ADR up. We checked in and then waited and waited and waited and waited, then waited some more.
> 
> It's not uncommon for restaurants to be busy during dinner time so I didn't think anything of it. Then after an hour I finally asked what was going on. They had somehow lost our res and our beeper never went off. It wasn't a big deal, but they comp'd our drinks, had the chef come out, and gave us those oreos. Who am I to turn down free alcohol and fried food?



That's okay, you can sit in my seat anytime.  Sorry to hear about the lost res and glad that they took care of you.  Never had fried oreos, I bet it was delicious. I can't eat peanuts, so the chef will always walk me through the buffet pointing out what dishes would have nuts or been cooked in peanuts. Since the salmon has nuts on it, the chef always cooks a salmon specially for  me.  That's why I love Boma.  They know how to take care of PPL


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay too funny. . .was searching for that pic. . .


 
I was laughing so hard when that was taken...


----------



## black562

Hey Sha, are you inside the "O" at Pop Century?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Hey Sha, are you inside the "O" at Pop Century?


 
yes I am... or was


----------



## black562

Well here's a few for laughs...


----------



## MATTERHORN

clarrkkent79 said:


> Yeah, I always joke about the "smile bank" with excessive picture takers. You only get so many of those fake smile withdraws before I'm all out. My step-mom isn't a fan.
> 
> After that, you better put some effort into making me genuinely smile. It's always better that way anyhow.



Oh, I don't think it would take that much effort to make you smile for real!!! But I agree, the payoff is great!! Of course, I rarely have to fake a smile when I'm at Disney!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


>



OMG, great pic!! You look nothing like what I had pictured in my head after all this time! Where was that at? Looks like the same pic I have in the "O" outside of California Adventure!!


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Nevermind Sha!! After reading further I see that Black already said where you were. Looks just like the one on my end of the world!! You are definitely gonna need the same one over here when you come to DL at the end of the year!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> OMG, great pic!! You look nothing like what I had pictured in my head after all this time! Where was that at? Looks like the same pic I have in the "O" outside of California Adventure!!
> 
> 
> Andrea


 
its outside of Pop Century. I will have to visit that "O" also then


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Nevermind Sha!! After reading further I see that Black already said where you were. Looks just like the one on my end of the world!! You are definitely gonna need the same one over here when you come to DL at the end of the year!
> 
> Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hey Black, where is that Pinocchio? Ours is in the hub, I actually stand by him in my favorite spot to watch fireworks?

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


>



You can't laugh at that!! It's gonna happen!!

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey Black, where is that Pinocchio? Ours is in the hub, I actually stand by him in my favorite spot to watch fireworks?
> 
> Andrea



Yea, its in the hub in front of the Castle!!!


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> You can't laugh at that!! It's gonna happen!!
> 
> Andrea


 
Am lol because you posted nevermind while i was posting where it was


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Am lol because you posted nevermind while i was posting where it was



Oh good, I thought you were laughing at the thought of heading to DL, I was scared for a moment!! Gotta get all of you out here before everyone changes their minds!!

Andrea


----------



## ShannonRT

Just found this thread and reading all the stuff about you singles!  I'll try the pic:






Plus there are more in my sig.


----------



## Bill Brown

ShannonRT said:


> Just found this thread and reading all the stuff about you singles...



Aye!  Welcome aboard yee mates.  Great pics!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kgibbler20

Hi everyone,

You are a amazing looking group of people. And you are all funny too. It took me so long to get through all these pages but I did it, so posting pics is going to have to wait until tomorrow. 

Thanks for making us "newbies" comfy.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Welcome to you to Kimmie!! There's always a great time to be had on here. It really is a great bunch of people!!

Andrea


----------



## libertybell7

My turn...


----------



## libertybell7

Ooops..


----------



## acm563

ShannonRT said:


> Just found this thread and reading all the stuff about you singles!  I'll try the pic:
> 
> [
> 
> Plus there are more in my sig.


Nice pic Shannon


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> My turn...



Nice pic Shawn...lol...Hey where's pics of you and your gorgeous sweetie together?


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> My turn...



OMG, I nearly fell off my chair laughing. . .Thanks for that Shawn. . .now I have a very strange mental image. . .hope you two are having a ball. . .which I know you are. . .


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> My turn...




psst  your supposed to look though the knot hole not into the fence.


----------



## libertybell7

Is that why I thought the game was so boring...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Too funny Shawn. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

Always happy to make you smile Darcy...


----------



## rebecca06261

I loved looking at every body's pics! All of mine are on myspace but here's one for the bump 




This is me on the boardwalk May (or June?) 2008.  FYI, I wear corn-rows on a daily basis


----------



## MATTERHORN

I can't wait to get home to my regular computer and find some more pics!! I like this thread and want to keep it going~


Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> I loved looking at every body's pics! All of mine are on myspace but here's one for the bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me on the boardwalk May (or June?) 2008.  FYI, I wear corn-rows on a daily basis



These lyrics just came to mind


----------



## rebecca06261

You're so charming


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> You're so charming



You're not dissin' on the Drifters...


----------



## rebecca06261

Never would diss the Drifters... as a matter of fact, I was looking for my pics to send you one. I saw them in a bar in po-dunk alabama a few months ago. They were great! The oldest living member is like 90 and is still performing!   (I really don't know how old he was.. but he still had a fantabulous voice!)


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Never would diss the Drifters... as a matter of fact, I was looking for my pics to send you one. I saw them in a bar in po-dunk alabama a few months ago. They were great! The oldest living member is like 90 and is still performing!   (I really don't know how old he was.. but he still had a fantabulous voice!)



Oh cool.

I know Chuck Berry still plays at least once a month at his club in St. Louis.  He'll be 82 in about 3 months (day after my b-day)


----------



## rebecca06261

It was kinda pittiful really.  The crowd was really small and they were having to pull people to the dance floor. The owner of the bar paid mega-bucks to have them come perform, but no one was really interested


----------



## KyDerbyMan

That stinks for them.  Wonder how well they advertised?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I have not thrown my ugly mug up here in a while, so here is a pic of me to bump the thread!!


----------



## Blondie_K22

There are some attractive people here for sure!  I'm a cheese-a-holic so here ya go!  Excuse the cropping, not sure my friends would appreciate being posted on the net! LOL

At POP a few weeks ago.





Out with the girls last Friday.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have not thrown my ugly mug up here in a while, so here is a pic of me to bump the thread!!




i love your pictures, you always look so cute.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> i love your pictures, you always look so cute.


 
Thanks


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> i love your pictures, you always look so cute.



Yes she does.. and she has the self-photo-with-left-arm-extended technique down really well. I've seen it. It's impressive.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Yes she does.. and she has the self-photo-with-left-arm-extended technique down really well. I've seen it. It's impressive.




i need to figure that out so I stop looking like I have 3 chins


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have not thrown my ugly mug up here in a while, so here is a pic of me to bump the thread!!



TRACY. . .hey girl. . .good to see your mug on the boards again. . .missed ya girlie. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> TRACY. . .hey girl. . .good to see your mug on the boards again. . .missed ya girlie. . .




Hey sweetie!!! Huggzzzz!!! Nice tickers.. you got a lot of Disney coming up!! LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yes she does.. and she has the self-photo-with-left-arm-extended technique down really well. I've seen it. It's impressive.




Thanks.  It took years to perfect that technique.. I attribute it to being single, I never have anyone to take my picture....LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey sweetie!!! Huggzzzz!!! Nice tickers.. you got a lot of Disney coming up!! LOL



Yeah, the September trip was an accident.  I really was trying to do something else, but the cost was SOOOOOO CHEAP to go to WDW, I couldn't pass it up. . .lol.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey sweetie!!! Huggzzzz!!! *Nice tickers*.. you got a lot of Disney coming up!! LOL



Nice tickers??   

That just cracked me up for some reason!




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks.  It took years to perfect that technique.. I attribute it to being single, I never have anyone to take my picture....LOL



awww....


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Nice tickers??
> 
> That just cracked me up for some reason!



Okay. . just get your mind out of the gutter already. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay. . just get your mind out of the gutter already. . .lol.



I am starting to think KYMan lives in the gutter LOL


----------



## sand2270

actually...most of us do...


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> actually...most of us do...



I am pretty sure you are absolutely right on this one. . .


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay. . just get your mind out of the gutter already. . .lol.



You all are rubbing off on me in chat.  I was never like this before...


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> You all are rubbing off on me in chat.  I was never like this before...



I don't believe you as I haven't been in chat in so long there are probably cobwebs hanging on my user name. . .lol.


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks.  It took years to perfect that technique.. I attribute it to being single, I never have anyone to take my picture....LOL



Great!! I guess there's hope for me then, I should start working on perfecting it!!! Nothing but time, nothing but time!! 

Nice pic, it really is very impressive how you do that!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

KyDerbyMan said:


> Nice tickers??
> 
> That just cracked me up for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww....



Yeah, Darcy has a nice set of tickers on her  lol

And  no awwwwwww's about being single...lol  life is good. Someday I will learn how to hold on to a man for more than a weekend...lol



MATTERHORN said:


> Great!! I guess there's hope for me then, I should start working on perfecting it!!! Nothing but time, nothing but time!!
> 
> Nice pic, it really is very impressive how you do that!
> 
> Andrea



Practice  practice practice!!!lol


----------



## clarrkkent79

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, Darcy has a nice set of tickers on her  lol
> 
> And  no awwwwwww's about being single...lol  life is good. Someday I will learn how to hold on to a man for more than a weekend...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Practice  practice practice!!!lol



I'm terrible at self pics too.  I don't have the patience to keep taking bad pics over and over until I learn to get it right. 

Maybe you could put out a nice instructional booklet. Sell it and make some cash for Disney trips!


----------



## nurse.darcy

OOOH, Tracy, you are good at this. . .the extra cash would mean extended trips. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hahaha a few pages back I described it for free for some poor man who kept taking mugshots of himself.  I think he just ended up buying a webcam instead...lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, Darcy has a nice set of tickers on her  lol
> 
> And  no awwwwwww's about being single...lol  life is good. Someday I will learn how to hold on to a man for more than a weekend...lol



Super glue?

Handcuffs?

Straightjacket?


----------



## dismem98

KyDerbyMan said:


> Super glue?
> 
> Handcuffs?
> 
> Straightjacket?




HeyTracy... I think I remember you saying you liked all those things.


----------



## disneypryncess

Can anyone tell me how to post a pic?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

dismem98 said:


> HeyTracy... I think I remember you saying you liked all those things.



 




disneypryncess said:


> Can anyone tell me how to post a pic?



First off, you need to create an account at a pic hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr or someplace like that.  Then upload your photos to there.  

Once that's done, find a photo there that you want to share here and click on it and copy the address from the URL bar in your browser.

After that, post a reply here and click the image icon (looks like mountains with a yellow background) in the menu above this text area and then you can paste the address of your picture into the window that pops up.  Click Ok and then click Submit Reply below and you're set!


----------



## sand2270

Matty...these are for you...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> HeyTracy... I think I remember you saying you liked all those things.



Ummm.. yeah, I do... those methods didn't work well I guess... the men keep escaping!!! lol


----------



## connorsmom911

sand2270 said:


> actually...most of us do...



And that's a bad thing?!?!?



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And  no awwwwwww's about being single...lol  life is good. Someday I will learn how to hold on to a man for more than a weekend...lol



I'd like to even get one for a weekend right now... 





KyDerbyMan said:


> Super glue?
> 
> Handcuffs?
> 
> Straightjacket?



I'm thinkin' I like the sound of this guy more and more...hehehe


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty...these are for you...



Sands, you are my hero!!! I see you got my good side!!   

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, you are my hero!!! I see you got my good side!!
> 
> Andrea



i don't think you have a bad side!  Any Matterhorn side is a good side.


----------



## disneykip

My first trip to MK in 1973.  With Mom and Grandma.  I have some nice lime green shorts on.







First day of 1st grade. 


OK - not the pictures you are looking for but I usually take all the pictures and don't get in them.  Maybe next weekend at my class reunion but that one might be under the influence.


----------



## clarrkkent79

[/QUOTE]





KyDerbyMan said:


> First off, you need to create an account at a pic hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr or someplace like that.  Then upload your photos to there.
> 
> Once that's done, find a photo there that you want to share here and click on it and copy the address from the URL bar in your browser.
> 
> After that, post a reply here and click the image icon (looks like mountains with a yellow background) in the menu above this text area and then you can paste the address of your picture into the window that pops up.  Click Ok and then click Submit Reply below and you're set!



Or you can use imageshack.us   I like it because you don't have to join anything. However, I have no idea where the pic goes once you're done. Disappears into the ether maybe?


----------



## Bill Brown

disneykip said:


> First day of 1st grade.


Really cute!  Apparently you got a reprieve or somehow escaped the firing squad.   But, you were a cute kid.
  How was that first day in first grade?  My first day in first grade was back in the stone ages, something like _The Flintstones_, chiseling our lessons on rock tablets.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i don't think you have a bad side!  Any Matterhorn side is a good side.



Sands, flattery will get you everywhere!  


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> My first trip to MK in 1973.  With Mom and Grandma.  I have some nice lime green shorts on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of 1st grade.
> 
> 
> OK - not the pictures you are looking for but I usually take all the pictures and don't get in them.  Maybe next weekend at my class reunion but that one might be under the influence.



Love the first grade one!! I have the same problem as you, I am RARELY in the pics. I think next weekend would be a perfect time for you to correct that problem!!  

Andrea


----------



## clarrkkent79

sand2270 said:


> i don't think you have a bad side!  Any Matterhorn side is a good side.



I particularly like the back side!   Did I just say that?  

When do we get to see any side of you Goldie?   I think you're the last holdout on this thread.


----------



## MATTERHORN

clarrkkent79 said:


> I particularly like the back side!   Did I just say that?
> 
> When do we get to see any side of you Goldie?   I think you're the last holdout on this thread.



My pic is on here mister!! Let me see if I can find it!! Quite a few pages back they all bullied me into posting it!!

Andrea


----------



## clarrkkent79

MATTERHORN said:


> My pic is on here mister!! Let me see if I can find it!! Quite a few pages back they all bullied me into posting it!!
> 
> Andrea



LOL. Maybe I'm just slow after having all the Chemistry and Economics my brain can eat. Yay for exams!


----------



## MATTERHORN

K, page 41 is where I am secretly hiding!!


Andrea


----------



## clarrkkent79

MATTERHORN said:


> K, page 41 is where I am secretly hiding!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Hey! You said you were blonde!! You might be a tad young for me, but your older sister is cute!


----------



## MATTERHORN

clarrkkent79 said:


> Hey! You said you were blonde!! You might be a tad young for me, but your older sister is cute!



Thanks, I'll tell her you said so!!  

Andrea


----------



## clarrkkent79

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks, I'll tell her you said so!!
> 
> Andrea



  Okay, now really...I have to get back to my school work.  Gotta be a good boy since I don't have a dog I can blame for eating my homework.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

disneykip said:


> My first trip to MK in 1973.  With Mom and Grandma.  I have some nice lime green shorts on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of 1st grade.
> 
> 
> OK - not the pictures you are looking for but I usually take all the pictures and don't get in them.  Maybe next weekend at my class reunion but that one might be under the influence.



OMG...I bet there are some similar old and cheesily 70s pics of me walking around the MK (but probably not in lime green shorts  )


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> K, page 41 is where I am secretly hiding!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



You could have quoted that post....


Just sayin....


----------



## disneypryncess

KyDerbyMan said:


> First off, you need to create an account at a pic hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr or someplace like that.  Then upload your photos to there.
> 
> Once that's done, find a photo there that you want to share here and click on it and copy the address from the URL bar in your browser.
> 
> After that, post a reply here and click the image icon (looks like mountains with a yellow background) in the menu above this text area and then you can paste the address of your picture into the window that pops up.  Click Ok and then click Submit Reply below and you're set!



Thank you!!!!!! I'm going to try it right now!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> You could have quoted that post....
> 
> 
> Just sayin....



Awww, you're too sweet!! But it's more fun if you have to find me!!  You can quote it any old time you want though!!


Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, you're too sweet!! But it's more fun if you have to find me!!  You can quote it any old time you want though!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Hmmm...perhaps something for The Manual within that...


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hmmm...perhaps something for The Manual within that...



Yeah, how's that coming along now? Had a LOT of good ideas the other night!!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, how's that coming along now? Had a LOT of good ideas the other night!!!
> 
> Andrea




he didn't try any of our advice...no cup of sugar...no scooter ride...nothing...


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> he didn't try any of our advice...no cup of sugar...no scooter ride...nothing...



That's okay!! He had lots of better ideas we hadn't even heard of yet, you just left too early!!  

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Oh, hey!

No plotting while I'm gone!!


lol!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, hey!
> 
> No plotting while I'm gone!!
> 
> 
> lol!



You know what they say....While the cat's away.....


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, hey!
> 
> No plotting while I'm gone!!
> 
> 
> lol!



we're only trying to help...you don't seem very appreciative of our efforts.  

I don't think I like your attitude!


----------



## libertybell7

Pictures anyone?


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Pictures anyone?



Whoops...forgot which thread we were on LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> we're only trying to help...you don't seem very appreciative of our efforts.
> 
> I don't think I like your attitude!



Yeah, maybe we should pull the plug until he realizes what a good thing he's got here!!  



libertybell7 said:


> Pictures anyone?



Sorry, back on topic, I promise!!

Andrea


----------



## libertybell7

I was just wondering is all...


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Pictures anyone?


Pics are lookin' great...keep up the good work everyone!  



MATTERHORN said:


> Sorry, back on topic, I promise!!


Yeah back on topic! Promises, promises...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Bumpity Bump Bump

Here is one from 2005, my first trip as an adult...


----------



## CinRell

Life's been crazy lately but I was able to escape for a weekend at Put In Bay!

Not disney related but.. here are some pics of my best friend and I out on the Island

(I'm on the right in both pics)











on the left doing "shots".. of jello "stuff"






And the gorgeous island sunset...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Looks like a fun trip!!!


Andrea


----------



## Erin13178

I'm kinda new around these parts, lol.  But I am a single Mom to one little girl, and I love Disney.  Well so does she, we went last year for her first trip at age 2 1/2 and she is so ready to go back. 

Here is a picture of the child and I, taken about two months ago.


----------



## Bill Brown

Erin13178 said:


> I'm kinda new around these parts, lol.  But I am a single Mom to one little girl, and I love Disney.  Well so does she, we went last year for her first trip at age 2 1/2 and she is so ready to go back.


Cute pic.  Thanks for posting it.  You both have the correct mindset when it comes to our favorite place(s) on Earth.


----------



## disneykip

Erin13178 said:


> I'm kinda new around these parts, lol.  But I am a single Mom to one little girl, and I love Disney.  Well so does she, we went last year for her first trip at age 2 1/2 and she is so ready to go back.
> 
> Here is a picture of the child and I, taken about two months ago.



Welcome to the fun!!  Cute picture!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Love new Pics. . .keep them coming folks. . .


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## ttester9612

I LOVE This....thanks for sharing it. 




Bloodhound said:


>


----------



## Bloodhound

ttester9612 said:


> I LOVE This....thanks for sharing it.



YW...it was posted on rumblytumbly's thread she loves sharing these


----------



## PirateMel

Okay I give up


----------



## disneykip

PirateMel said:


> Okay I give up



If you are talking about your tickers - it worked!!


----------



## rebecca06261

I think Mel tried posting a picture. Mel, if you email it to me, I'll be happy to post it for you


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Okay I give up



Mel you did have it posted last night.  I saw it.  What did you do


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Mel you did have it posted last night.  I saw it.  What did you do



No idea.
Cait posted it for me on the Singles for the love of Disney thread this morning.


----------



## MATTERHORN

By popular demand, here are some pics from my little mini vacation on the strip this week. We stayed at the Mirage and the pool was fabulous being that it was 112 degrees today!! First, we had a strip view, here's the building from our window






[/IMG]


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, next, here are some other views from the window, directly across is the Venetian!






[/IMG]


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, they recently redid the rooms here and they were really nice!!! Here's ours:






[/IMG]


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay folks, it was 112 degrees here the last two days so we spent A LOT of time at the pool!! Here's the view from my lounge chair....






And...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, here goes me and the girls getting ready to head down for a swim...


----------



## black562

Awww...so cute!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, enough of that, back on regular picture topic! I'll guess I'll be personally responsible for keeping this thread going today!   Here are a few that I found, one of me with DD7 at her first communion in May....


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Awww...so cute!!!



Thank you Joe!!! I never really post pics so I figure I better get it all out of the way now, then I can be done with this!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

K, last one for a long time, I promise!!! Me and youngest DD5...


----------



## PirateMel

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, enough of that, back on regular picture topic! I'll guess I'll be personally responsible for keeping this thread going today!   Here are a few that I found, one of me with DD7 at her first communion in May....



Awww nice pictures, and you are adorable 
Glad to see eveyone but me can figure out how to post pictures  

Wow, Vegas looks awesome, and sooo nice and warm.


----------



## black562

Great pics...very beautiful.  And the shots of Vegas were nice too, once I noticed them.


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> Awww nice pictures, and you are adorable
> Glad to see eveyone but me can figure out how to post pictures
> 
> Wow, Vegas looks awesome, and sooo nice and warm.



Thanks Mel! I was reading yours is on another thread in here, have to go check it out. It used to be a pain to post them, but once you get it down, it's not too bad. 

You should make it out sometime, it is delishiously warm, I was seriously in heaven by the pool today!! I tell you, I need serious Vitamin D from the sun to even survive!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Great pics...very beautiful.  And the shots of Vegas were nice too, once I noticed them.



Aww, thanks!! You'll be here soon to appreciate Vegas in all it's glory!! I was the TOTAL tourist this trip, took pics of everything but a lot are on my phone!!


Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks Mel! I was reading yours is on another thread in here, have to go check it out. It used to be a pain to post them, but once you get it down, it's not too bad.
> 
> You should make it out sometime, it is delishiously warm, I was seriously in heaven by the pool today!! I tell you, I need serious Vitamin D from the sun to even survive!!
> 
> Andrea



Cait posted it for me this morning, I gave up.  Need to revist instructions.

Next year, I have it on my TO GO agenda


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> Cait posted it for me this morning, I gave up.  Need to revist instructions.
> 
> Next year, I have it on my TO GO agenda



Just saw it, very nice!! You were going to a funeral  

Well I'll be here anytime you can make it out, would love to get together!

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, thanks!! You'll be here soon to appreciate Vegas in all it's glory!! I was the TOTAL tourist this trip, took pics of everything but a lot are on my phone!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Indeed we will....and can't wait.  It'll make my fifth time and it always seems like the first.


----------



## sand2270

Great pictures Matty!  You are so pretty!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay folks, it was 112 degrees here the last two days so we spent A LOT of time at the pool!! Here's the view from my lounge chair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...



I can't wait until November, I hope it's still warm enough to use the pools!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Great pictures Matty!  You are so pretty!



Well considering we are twins seperated at birth, so are you then!!!



sand2270 said:


> I can't wait until November, I hope it's still warm enough to use the pools!



I hope so too!! It MIGHT be, in the middle of the day. If not, there is ALWAYS the hot tub!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Well considering we are twins seperated at birth, so are you then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too!! It MIGHT be, in the middle of the day. If not, there is ALWAYS the hot tub!!
> 
> Andrea




right right right...i keep forgetting about the hottub!!!  Do they deliver drinks to the hottub??


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> right right right...i keep forgetting about the hottub!!!  Do they deliver drinks to the hottub??



Not sure about that! I will tell you that after spending $30 on 2 drinks by the pool, I will be bringing some of my own when you come!!!  

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, next, here are some other views from the window, directly across is the Venetian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



We'll be pretty close to what's in that picture....I can't wait.  Are you going to take us to all the hot night spots?


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Not sure about that! I will tell you that after spending $30 on 2 drinks by the pool, I will be bringing some of my own when you come!!!
> 
> Andrea



LOL ok, I'll be sure to bring some beer from Nimbus.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> We'll be pretty close to what's in that picture....I can't wait.  Are you going to take us to all the hot night spots?



After I get a ghiradelli cookie sundae...and use my Coach credit!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> LOL ok, I'll be sure to bring some beer from Nimbus.



Okay, but I'll bring some of my own (stronger stuff!), remember I don't DO beer! Or maybe I'll just sit back and watch you guys get crazy and laugh my butt off.  Either way, it's a win win situation for me!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> We'll be pretty close to what's in that picture....I can't wait.  Are you going to take us to all the hot night spots?



Well I don't know about ALL of them, that's tough to fit into a night or two!! Just the best ones, Sands wants to go DANCIN!!!  

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Well I don't know about ALL of them, that's tough to fit into a night or two!! Just the best ones, Sands wants to go DANCIN!!!
> 
> Andrea



And would I get to dance with you?  I'm good all night, for some reason I don't get sleepy in Vegas until the sun comes up.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, but I'll bring some of my own (stronger stuff!), remember I don't DO beer! Or maybe I'll just sit back and watch you guys get crazy and laugh my butt off.  Either way, it's a win win situation for me!
> 
> Andrea




we may want to start a Vegas thread before we get yelled at for overtaking this one LOL.


----------



## sand2270

guys created a Vegas thread at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1920734 to respect the purpose of this thread.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> guys created a Vegas thread at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1920734 to respect the purpose of this thread.



You are such a good girl!! Just like me, sweet and innocent!!  In my defense though, I DID post pictures!!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> You are such a good girl!! Just like me, sweet and innocent!!  In my defense though, I DID post pictures!!!
> 
> Andrea



I know you did!  But might as well start a thread so we can talk about it.


----------



## disneykip

MATTERHORN said:


> You are such a good girl!! Just like me, sweet and innocent!!  In my defense though, I DID post pictures!!!
> 
> Andrea



And they were really nice pictures!!  Thanks for sharing.  

Your girls are adorable!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

K, here's another pic just to end on a good note! It's even ON topic being that it was taken at DL...My son was NOT thrilled!


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> And they were really nice pictures!!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Your girls are adorable!!!



Thank you so much! They look nothing like me though as you can see!!  I posted this last one of my DS because he wasn't on this mini vacation and I felt bad that I left him out!

Andrea


----------



## disneykip

MATTERHORN said:


> Thank you so much! They look nothing like me though as you can see!!  I posted this last one of my DS because he wasn't on this mini vacation and I felt bad that I left him out!
> 
> Andrea



I just saw that one.  He doesn't look happy but he still is a cutey.


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> I just saw that one.  He doesn't look happy but he still is a cutey.



Yeah, he really didn't like characters until our last two trips in April and June. Before that, he was not thrilled with them!! He put up with it though, for me!!!  

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, thanks!! You'll be here soon to appreciate Vegas in all it's glory!! I was the TOTAL tourist this trip, took pics of everything but a lot are on my phone!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Show us the trees!!!   


And you better have had a fanny pack at *some* point!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> LOL ok, I'll be sure to bring some beer from Nimbus.



Including the Berry Beer?


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Show us the trees!!!
> 
> 
> And you better have had a fanny pack at *some* point!!!



I didn't think I have to!! Wasn't SOMEONE supposed to put that in his avatar?  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Including the Berry Beer?



mmm i think that was a different brewery.  They don't have berry beer, but they have a wonderful pale ale.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> mmm i think that was a different brewery.  They don't have berry beer, but they have a wonderful pale ale.



I have a berry wine cooler right now if that helps!!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I have a berry wine cooler right now if that helps!!!
> 
> Andrea



mmm those work too.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> mmm those work too.



Good, I'll sneak in a cooler into the Flamingo for the hot tub so we don't go broke! Being that I live here, it will be easy!  

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> I didn't think I have to!! Wasn't SOMEONE supposed to put that in his avatar?
> 
> Andrea



Ummm...is it too late to plead the Fifth?  lol


Those pics are beautiful, though...everyone in them. You surely must be proud of your little ones. 


Now...maybe I'll go back to sleep......who wants to go to work anyway?


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Ummm...is it too late to plead the Fifth?  lol
> 
> 
> Those pics are beautiful, though...everyone in them. You surely must be proud of your little ones.
> 
> 
> Now...maybe I'll go back to sleep......who wants to go to work anyway?



Thanks, I need to find a better Disney shot of my DS though but that was all I had actually on the computer!! Hope you got *some* sleep but who needs sleep really?   I'll sleep when I'm dead!!  

Andrea


----------



## NJGuy3

Ok...being this is the _'PHOTO Thread'_...
Beautiful pics Andrea.  Nice of you to include one that was _actually_ associated with Disney.


----------



## MATTERHORN

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...being this is the _'PHOTO Thread'_...
> Beautiful pics Andrea.  Nice of you to include one that was _actually_ associated with Disney.



Thanks!! You'll see I did bring it back around to being on topic again, of course!!  

Andrea


----------



## black562

I thought all of her pics were great!!!

Just trying to keep this thread toward the semi-top of the list.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks, I need to find a better Disney shot of my DS though but that was all I had actually on the computer!! Hope you got *some* sleep but who needs sleep really?   I'll sleep when I'm dead!!
> 
> Andrea



At least I don't have caffeinated air being pumped into my room!   

As for staying pics-related, I've created a couple of albums on Photobucket.

First part of trip (NC and beach)

Second part of trip (Disney)

Still uploading, as of now, the pics to the Disney album so check back later.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> At least I don't have caffeinated air being pumped into my room!
> 
> As for staying pics-related, I've created a couple of albums on Photobucket.
> 
> First part of trip (NC and beach)
> 
> Second part of trip (Disney)
> 
> Still uploading, as of now, the pics to the Disney album so check back later.



Fun pics Jerry and thanks for the links 

Great new pictures from everyone!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> At least I don't have caffeinated air being pumped into my room!
> 
> As for staying pics-related, I've created a couple of albums on Photobucket.
> 
> First part of trip (NC and beach)
> 
> Second part of trip (Disney)
> 
> Still uploading, as of now, the pics to the Disney album so check back later.



Cute pics!!! I only got through about half, I'll check out the rest of them later!!

Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> At least I don't have caffeinated air being pumped into my room!
> 
> As for staying pics-related, I've created a couple of albums on Photobucket.
> 
> First part of trip (NC and beach)
> 
> Second part of trip (Disney)
> 
> Still uploading, as of now, the pics to the Disney album so check back later.



Nice pictures 

Can't wait to go back now.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Trip report updated, too.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

KyDerbyMan said:


> Trip report updated, too.



Updated again and here are the proper links to all 4 albums of photos (separated by NC/Beach and each day at Disney  )

NC and Beach
Disney Studios
Magic Kingdom
Downtown Disney

whew!


----------



## Kitties rule

KyDerbyMan said:


> Updated again and here are the proper links to all 4 albums of photos (separated by NC/Beach and each day at Disney  )
> 
> NC and Beach
> Disney Studios
> Magic Kingdom
> Downtown Disney
> 
> whew!



Excellent pictures.  I can't wait to go again.


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Updated again and here are the proper links to all 4 albums of photos (separated by NC/Beach and each day at Disney  )
> 
> NC and Beach
> Disney Studios
> Magic Kingdom
> Downtown Disney
> 
> whew!



Great pictures KY!!  Looks like you had a great time.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Updated again and here are the proper links to all 4 albums of photos (separated by NC/Beach and each day at Disney  )
> 
> NC and Beach
> Disney Studios
> Magic Kingdom
> Downtown Disney
> 
> whew!



Great pics to go with the live trip report!! Love the ones of the beach too, it looks gorgeous there!!  

Andrea


----------



## DisneyTN

While I don't have any Disney photos online yet, here is one of me sitting in the "Thinking Chair" trying to figure out all three of Blues' Clues.  
(Actually, it's just me being stupid at King's Island park in Ohio.) 




I'll try to get some of my Disney pictures uploaded.


----------



## CinRell

I love Kings Island! I haven't been there in ages!


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyTN said:


> While I don't have any Disney photos online yet, here is one of me sitting in the "Thinking Chair" trying to figure out all three of Blues' Clues.
> (Actually, it's just me being stupid at King's Island park in Ohio.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some of my Disney pictures uploaded.



Nice pic!! Where's your handy dandy notebook?  

Andrea


----------



## DisneyTN

MATTERHORN said:


> Nice pic!! Where's your handy dandy notebook?


Maybe I wouldn't have looked so confused if I had my handy-dandy notebook with me.
That picture was taken at some gift shop themed solely around Nick Jr.  Saw the thinking chair & couldn't resist.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Nice pic!! Where's your handy dandy notebook?
> 
> Andrea



Matty!! LOL  

I love that picture BTW!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty!! LOL
> 
> I love that picture BTW!



Thanks Sands, you are too kind!!! It's too bad he wasn't wearing a striped shirt!! That's a fun NON-Disney picture.  Did I just say that?

Andrea


----------



## Blueeyes101817

I just saw this thread so figured I would add a picture--Ive kinda lurked on the adults/solo board so I might as well start posting!
This is from July--my cousin and I went to disney, seaworld, and universal




and this is from my last cruise--we went to alaska


----------



## ahoff

OK, not Disney related, but there is a big bananna in the picture.  And he was dancing, as a matter of fact.






[/IMG]

This was at All Good in West Virginia last month.


----------



## disneykip

Everyone loves a dancing banana!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

ahoff said:


> OK, not Disney related, but there is a big bananna in the picture.  And he was dancing, as a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This was at All Good in West Virginia last month.



 That's hilarious!!! I can honestly say I've NEVER taken a picture of a giant banana!! You are so lucky!!   


Andrea


----------



## DisneyTN

Great pictures, Blueeyes101817 & ahoff!  



MATTERHORN said:


> It's too bad he wasn't wearing a striped shirt!! Andrea


That would have been too perfect.  It's hard to pull off the whole Steve thing with an Atlanta Braves shirt.  Or maybe it's Joe who's hosting now. 
Either way, a striped shirt would have been ideal.


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyTN said:


> Great pictures, Blueeyes101817 & ahoff!
> 
> 
> That would have been too perfect.  It's hard to pull off the whole Steve thing with an Atlanta Braves shirt.  Or maybe it's Joe who's hosting now.
> Either way, a striped shirt would have been ideal.



Yeah, although then I might have been afraid a mailbox would pop through the window and knock you out!!   

Andrea


----------



## Lavender_Blue

Here are the first few pictures taken of me when I first moved to Orlando a few months ago.





















I wonder if anyone can guess where these pictures were taken?


----------



## Bloodhound

Ummm...waiting for the boat at World Showcase?


----------



## Lavender_Blue

Nope.  I've never ridden that boat before.  My family always has to walk to get to places in Epcot.


----------



## Bloodhound

Im using the computer at the Antiques Mall today while working an the pictures are so dark on this monitor I cant tell where you are....we seriously need a new computer

...i took a boat from MK to Fort Wilderness...is that it?


----------



## OlyWaguy

All I can say is... green used to be my favorite color.... now I have three.


----------



## libertybell7

Very nice pictures everyone....      Keep them coming...


----------



## MATTERHORN

libertybell7 said:


> Very nice pictures everyone....      Keep them coming...



Hey, you've been MIA!! How goes it?  

Andrea


----------



## libertybell7

Maybe Nurse Darcy will add some from her latest adventure as well...


----------



## libertybell7

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey, you've been MIA!! How goes it?
> 
> Andrea



Never MIA...I'm here... 

How is everything on the west coast?


----------



## MATTERHORN

libertybell7 said:


> Never MIA...I'm here...
> 
> How is everything on the west coast?



Good! The pain is almost bearable after taking Darcy to the airport.  other than that, just getting ready for school to start!!

Andrea


----------



## libertybell7

MATTERHORN said:


> Good! The pain is almost bearable after taking Darcy to the airport.  other than that, just getting ready for school to start!!
> 
> Andrea



I would have hidden in her suitcase for sure...


----------



## MATTERHORN

libertybell7 said:


> I would have hidden in her suitcase for sure...



I wanted to!! If you read back, I was even thinking of wicked plans to take over her identity, but I restrained myself!! She may not be so lucky next time though!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

Lavender_Blue said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess where these pictures were taken?



Looks like Saratoga Springs Resort in the background, so I'll guess DTD.

Shawn, it's great to see you posting again. I hope you, Duckie and the kids are doing well.. sounds like you are .


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Looks like Saratoga Springs Resort in the background, so I'll guess DTD.
> 
> Shawn, it's great to see you posting again. I hope you, Duckie and the kids are doing well.. sounds like you are .



Hey BV, great chat last night! Too bad you couldn't stick around longer!!

No Chicken Dance, you should be ashamed. Makes me think of one of my fave movies, The Wedding Singer!! Love Stinks, what a great song!!  

Andrea


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> Looks like Saratoga Springs Resort in the background, so I'll guess DTD.
> 
> Shawn, it's great to see you posting again. I hope you, Duckie and the kids are doing well.. sounds like you are .



Hey BV,
Yes things are going great out here on this end  

Glad to see that your around as well..


----------



## Lavender_Blue

buena vista said:


> Looks like Saratoga Springs Resort in the background, so I'll guess DTD.



Yup. =)

When I first moved here I had to spend the evening at DTD.


----------



## Sha

Lavender_Blue said:


> Yup. =)
> 
> When I first moved here I had to spend the evening at DTD.



i just saw your cake for your wedding... how neat and different from the others!!! I didnt tie the name to you until I saw the pic just now. Too bad if they cant do the original one you planned as that wouldve been gorgeous!


----------



## missygayle

Ok, I finally got brave and decided to join the party. Here goes...(not at Disney, but it's a start)






Melissa


----------



## rer1972

Hi everyone.  Thought I would take a chance and post a pic.


----------



## Sha

rer1972 said:


> Hi everyone.  Thought I would take a chance and post a pic.



Hey You! how have you been???? Havent seen you anywhere lately. 2 trips I see coming up! Cool


----------



## rer1972

Sha said:


> Hey You! how have you been???? Havent seen you anywhere lately. 2 trips I see coming up! Cool



Hey Sha!!!   Do'in fine here.  Have had a few work changing events, but so far things are looking good. Gotta think positive right???  

I finally have had time to check out the boards, and I am planning some trips this year.  One solo the end of next month and early December with my parents.  They've neve been, and I think they'll enjoy all the Christmasy surroundings.


----------



## Sha

rer1972 said:


> Hey Sha!!!   Do'in fine here.  Have had a few work changing events, but so far things are looking good. Gotta think positive right???
> 
> I finally have had time to check out the boards, and I am planning some trips this year.  One solo the end of next month and early December with my parents.  They've neve been, and I think they'll enjoy all the Christmasy surroundings.



I think you are right! (about thinking positive and that they will enjoy the Decorations. hope that the changes continue to work well for you. When in December?? I was supposed to be down the last weekend of Sept for closing of AC, and still may go down to see some friends who invited me for meeting up. If I do I will let you know. Drop a line on aim (or if I see you I will do same).


----------



## rer1972

Sha said:


> I think you are right! (about thinking positive and that they will enjoy the Decorations. hope that the changes continue to work well for you. When in December?? I was supposed to be down the last weekend of Sept for closing of AC, and still may go down to see some friends who invited me for meeting up. If I do I will let you know. Drop a line on aim (or if I see you I will do same).



Will be there Dec 6th - Dec 12.  In the Parks 7th - 11th


----------



## Lavender_Blue

Sha said:


> i just saw your cake for your wedding... how neat and different from the others!!! I didnt tie the name to you until I saw the pic just now. Too bad if they cant do the original one you planned as that wouldve been gorgeous!



Well, we want the basic shape, but the colors will be different, I think.  We're still debating the themeing and colors for the wedding.  But we do want a pagoda cake.

Thank you for your compliment, by the way!


----------



## Sha

Lavender_Blue said:


> Well, we want the basic shape, but the colors will be different, I think.  We're still debating the themeing and colors for the wedding.  But we do want a pagoda cake.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment, by the way!



I do think it is a really neat and different idea!  Best of luck for you both!!!!


----------



## cheshirekitty

Me at Disney!!


----------



## Bill Brown

cheshirekitty said:


> Me at Disney!!


Great pictures.   You really look like you're enjoying a super Disney experience.  Those kabobs got my mouth watering.  Neat flash special effect creating the ghost boy halves.


----------



## buena vista

Not Disney photos, but very recent (today) .

I'd much rather be in my play clothes.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Great pictures Tom! You look like you had a great day at work!


----------



## buena vista

Thanks Tracy .. I figured for my 750th post I should do something more than just make bad jokes . I also tried your patented self portrait technique!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thanks Tracy .. I figured for my 750th post I should do something more than just make bad jokes . I also tried your patented self portrait technique!




You make funny bad jokes at least  

And yes, I am very proud of your self-portrait technique..


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Not Disney photos, but very recent (today) .
> 
> I'd much rather be in my play clothes.



I was gonna say... you and Tracy are twin picture takers!! I am sure you could have found someone willing to take a pic of your mug!!  Thanks for the updated photos!! And we do like your bad jokes!!

Andrea


----------



## disneykip

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You make funny bad jokes at least
> 
> And yes, I am very proud of your self-portrait technique..



I agree.  They are funny jokes - so then I wouldn't consider them bad.  

And impressed with the self-portrait technique!!  Quick learner.  

Great pics Tom.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks for the updated photos!! And we do like your bad jokes!!





disneykip said:


> I agree.  They are funny jokes - so then I wouldn't consider them bad.
> 
> Great pics Tom.   Thanks for sharing.



Thanks


----------



## libertybell7

Here is my main man and I moving to Ohio a couple week's ago...
(Photo by Duckie)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Here is Robin (DisneyDreams21) and I at Jellyrolls a week ago. I miss Jellyrolls !!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Here is Robin (DisneyDreams21) and I at Jellyrolls a week ago. I miss Jellyrolls !!!



I only have one thing to add to this picture....

"Sing us a song you're the piano men
Sing us a song tonight 
Well we're both in the mood for a melody 
And you've got us feeling alright."

--variation of Billy Joel lyrics

The backstory of this picture is that Tropical Storm Fay was pounding that night and we both took crazy taxi rides in the pouring rain to get to JR's...as it appears, we had a blast!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I only have one thing to add to this picture....
> 
> "Sing us a song you're the piano men
> Sing us a song tonight
> Well we're both in the mood for a melody
> And you've got us feeling alright."
> 
> --variation of Billy Joel lyrics
> 
> The backstory of this picture is that Tropical Storm Fay was pounding that night and we both took crazy taxi rides in the pouring rain to get to JR's...as it appears, we had a blast!



I love the pianomen!!! My taxi driver that night was a creepy mumbler who had all the windows down in the rain! There was an inch of water on the floor in the back seat of the cab! lol  I had looked like I had been through a hurricane by the time I got out of that cab, hair was HUGE! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, got a pic for you. . .me and my son with Dale at Epcot.  Last week. . .






Yes, my hippie rock star cut his hair short and now it curls up again. . .oh well. . .goes well with the braces. . .lol.


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, got a pic for you. . .me and my son with Dale at Epcot.  Last week. . .


Thanks for sharing your Disney moment.  Amazing how wearing your hair pulled back really changes your look.  Guess the sunglasses help, too.  Cool both ways, though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bill Brown said:


> Thanks for sharing your Disney moment.  Amazing how wearing your hair pulled back really changes your look.  Guess the sunglasses help, too.  Cool both ways, though.



That's too funny Bill that you mention that.  The girls at work say I look "old" when I wear my hair back, but that when I wear it down I look young enough to get carded. . .lol.


----------



## disneydeb

please delete this post------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## disneydeb

could someone please tell me the correct way to upload a picture. thanks


----------



## ttester9612

Great PIC Darcy...he's a handsome boy..   And Dale's not to bad either.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Here is a pic of my main man and myself... he is a good cook...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Here is a pic of my main man and myself... he is a good cook...



Nice pic Tracy .. I guess you didn't you ask Chef Mickey to remove his oven mitts before posing with you


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, got a pic for you. . .me and my son with Dale at Epcot.  Last week. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my hippie rock star cut his hair short and now it curls up again. . .oh well. . .goes well with the braces. . .lol.



Great pic!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Nice pic Tracy .. I guess you didn't you ask Chef Mickey to remove his oven mitts before posing with you



Those aren't oven mitts... Mickey actually has HUGE hands!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Those aren't oven mitts... Mickey actually has HUGE hands!!!!!



LOL.. I should've known better than to set you up like that.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> LOL.. I should've known better than to set you up like that.




Yeah... lol silly boy you are!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> That's too funny Bill that you mention that.  The girls at work say I look "old" when I wear my hair back, but that when I wear it down I look young enough to get carded. . .lol.



You don't look old at all!.. actually, Dale looks the oldest.. must be the gap in his teeth  

Looking forward to meeting up with you later _this_ month!


----------



## Sha

disneydeb said:


> please delete this post------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



So is this way to delete a post now??   



disneydeb said:


> could someone please tell me the correct way to upload a picture. thanks



Deb.. there is that little yellow box up at top of the box where you type in. If you have your photos in a website for photos (like photobucket, flickr or smugmug, picasa etc) then you take the link to the photo and post it there as an image. it will be http://www..... (rest of a link) that goes on the line when you click that yellow box above. 

and then you have a photo posted  

Here is one to put in Disney MNSSHP... Love motion shots


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> You don't look old at all!.. actually, Dale looks the oldest.. must be the gap in his teeth
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with you later _this_ month!



Yeah, me too, but I hope some of the humidity is gone by then. . .well at least a little. . .and Thanks, I am glad that I don't look TOO ancient. . .lol.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, got a pic for you. . .me and my son with Dale at Epcot.  Last week. . .



Nice picture Darcy...Im gonna have to get a pic like that myself later this week...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Great picseveryone!! Darcy, can't wait to see them all soon!! You and BV are gonna have lots of fun in September, I'm sure!

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok, haven't started a trip report yet but have a few pics to summarize the trip-

Sunshine and pixie dust pic--or my "I want to live at Disney World" face






Me and Mickey






Let's just say I lost this battle to the little rascal in the goggles!lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Great pics Robin!  It looks like you and the kids had a great time! It is such a great bonding experience when you get to take a long vacation together like you did. Those are the trips that the kids remember for a lifetime.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Thanks Tracy--I like your pics too--especially the one with Mickey! Looks like that guy sure gets around!  

I promise not to post the pics of us doing handstands on the pianos at Jellyrolls  lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah, Mickey and I have an open relationship. It is hard sharing him with millions of other people, but I manage ok. LOL

And yes, please don't post the pics of the kegsands, barsliding, or bodyshots!  LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Nice picture Darcy...Im gonna have to get a pic like that myself later this week...



You two better have a blast and fill me in on all the fun. . .I can't wait. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Great picseveryone!! Darcy, can't wait to see them all soon!! You and BV are gonna have lots of fun in September, I'm sure!
> 
> Andrea



Well, I will try to have fun later this month. . .lol.  I can't vouch for BV. . .he will have to work on his own fun. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Great picseveryone!! Darcy, can't wait to see them all soon!! You and BV are gonna have lots of fun in September, I'm sure!
> 
> Andrea





nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I will try to have fun later this month. . .lol.  I can't vouch for BV. . .he will have to work on his own fun. . .lol.



Me?? I NEVER have fun..  

Honestly, I think you'd have to work very hard NOT to have fun at Disneyworld. 

Looking forward to it Darcy! Only three weeks!!!


----------



## disneydeb

Thanks Sha. You know how computer illiteriate I am. I'll try it again.Oh ya and how do i get someone elses quote in the little yellow boxes? thanks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> Thanks Sha. You know how computer illiteriate I am. I'll try it again.Oh ya and how do i get someone elses quote in the little yellow boxes? thanks.



Just hit the quote button at the bottom of the post you want to quote. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Me?? I NEVER have fun..
> 
> Honestly, I think you'd have to work very hard NOT to have fun at Disneyworld.
> 
> Looking forward to it Darcy! Only three weeks!!!



Woo Hoo!


----------



## disneydeb

nurse.darcy said:


> Just hit the quote button at the bottom of the post you want to quote. . .



Thanks Darcy, it worked! I learned something new today, I'm still having trouble trying to upload photo's, but I guess if i can't get that everyone who wants to can look at my home page. There's a picture of my daughter and i on DCL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> Thanks Darcy, it worked! I learned something new today, I'm still having trouble trying to upload photo's, but I guess if i can't get that everyone who wants to can look at my home page. There's a picture of my daughter and i on DCL.



Okay, do you have photobucket or picasa or some other photo sharing site?  

I have photobucket and when I upload a pic to photobucket it gives me links for adding photos to bulletin boards and such.  For this board I use the "direct link" code.  All I have to do is stick the cursor in the box for the code and then click.  That copies the code.  Then I use the Yellow Box that has a mountain in it at the top of a reply.  Click the yellow box.  It opens another small window that has http:// in it.  Delete the Http:// and then right click with your cursor in that box and select paste.  The save the box, it puts the code in your reply.  You will then have uploaded your pic. . .


----------



## disneydeb

ok let's see if this works! it's a picture of my daughter and I on DCL.  It does thanks Darcy kinda big but oh well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> ok let's see if this works! it's a picture of my daughter and I on DCL.  It does thanks Darcy kinda big but oh well!



Yay, you did it. . .


----------



## Pixiedust2758

Hey everyone. I just posted in the roll call section a few weeks ago and have been lurking the boards but not posting (might have to change that). It's nice to put faces to all the dissers. I thought I'd join in. I'm so excited that I'm going back to Disney in less than 2 weeks. There's just pure happiness in the anticipation. 







Nice to "meet" everyone!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Pixiedust2758 said:


> Hey everyone. I just posted in the roll call section a few weeks ago and have been lurking the boards but not posting (might have to change that). It's nice to put faces to all the dissers. I thought I'd join in. I'm so excited that I'm going back to Disney in less than 2 weeks. There's just pure happiness in the anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" everyone!


Hiya and welcome! Nice to meetcha!


----------



## Bill Brown

Pixiedust2758 said:


> Hey everyone. I just posted in the roll call section a few weeks ago and have been lurking the boards but not posting (might have to change that). It's nice to put faces to all the dissers. I thought I'd join in. I'm so excited that I'm going back to Disney in less than 2 weeks. There's just pure happiness in the anticipation.
> Nice to "meet" everyone!


Aye, matey, that be one cool picture, aye!   Welcome aboard ye fellow swab.  (Sound nautical enough?)


----------



## disneydeb

[Nice to "meet" everyone! [/QUOTE]

welcome and nice to meetya too!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome newbie and ex-lurker. . .

Here is another pic from my latest trip. . .Its sort of a copy of a pic a friend from here sent me. . .and I think he actually posted it on the boards. . .so I had to go there and take a pic myself. . .lol






Love this "truck".


----------



## NJGuy3

Ahhh...Animal Kingdom...Nice pic.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Ahhh...Animal Kingdom...Nice pic.



I love Animal Kingdom. . .if everyone else that I travel with would stop being in such a big hurry I might actually get to enjoy the stuff I love about this place. . .


----------



## ahoff

While the firelight's aglow 
Stranges shadows in the flames will grow
Till things we've never seen
Will seem familiar


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> While the firelight's aglow
> Stranges shadows in the flames will grow
> Till things we've never seen
> Will seem familiar



I have heard this before. . .ahhh, Terrapin Station. . .Grateful Dead. . .should have known. . .

lol.


----------



## ahoff

I bet you have!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ya gotta love their lyrics. . .awesome. . .really tell a story or get a thought across. . .


----------



## disneykid4ever

My first attempt at doing a picture so here goes:





Me and my bunny at Mickey's in Toontown!!
Mindy


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> I love Animal Kingdom. . .if everyone else that I travel with would stop being in such a big hurry I might actually get to enjoy the stuff I love about this place. . .


 Woohoo!  A fellow lover of AK.  AK is my favorite park.  I like it best in the rain, so I usually head for AK if I'm in another park and it looks like its going to be raining for a while.


----------



## acm563

Great new pics everyone ...I will post a link to the album when I upload all pics...it will be a while as work is crazy but here is one of me and Carrie ready for mischief... The last day I was there I ran into some other disers one of whom wanted to take my picture so I am sure there will be many pics floating around....


----------



## cheshirekitty

nurse.darcy said:


> I love Animal Kingdom. . .if everyone else that I travel with would stop being in such a big hurry I might actually get to enjoy the stuff I love about this place. . .



I second that.  I could spend all day there just exploring.


----------



## Pixiedust2758

Thanks for all the welcomes - hopefully I'll be posting more now


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Pixiedust2758 said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes - hopefully I'll be posting more now



It's a crazy fun place up here for sure.  Laminated replicas of DISers, jello shots, scrod, sugar highs and on and on!


----------



## cheshirekitty

Some pics of me and my new hobby, tee hee


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Great new pics everyone ...I will post a link to the album when I upload all pics...it will be a while as work is crazy but here is one of me and Carrie ready for mischief... The last day I was there I ran into some other disers one of whom wanted to take my picture so I am sure there will be many pics floating around....



Nice PICS girls...wish I could have been there with you.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

KyDerbyMan said:


> It's a crazy fun place up here for sure.  Laminated replicas of DISers, jello shots, scrod, sugar highs and on and on!



Well said, very well said... 



cheshirekitty said:


> Some pics of me and my new hobby, tee hee



LOL You are _literally_ playing with fire!  

Nice new pics everybody and welcome PixieDust!


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> Some pics of me and my new hobby, tee hee



How Neat!!!!


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Great new pics everyone ...I will post a link to the album when I upload all pics...it will be a while as work is crazy but here is one of me and Carrie ready for mischief... The last day I was there I ran into some other disers one of whom wanted to take my picture so I am sure there will be many pics floating around....



Welcome Back!! Can't wait to hear about your trip and see the pictures!  Hope work settles down quickly for you.


----------



## OlyWaguy

cheshirekitty said:


> Some pics of me and my new hobby, tee hee




Holy smokes!! I usually blow my marshmallows out when they catch fire.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OlyWaguy said:


> Holy smokes!! I usually blow my marshmallows out when they catch fire.



hahaha




What exactly are you swinging around? Are they ropes with fire?


----------



## NJGuy3

KyDerbyMan said:


> It's a crazy fun place up here for sure.  Laminated replicas of DISers, jello shots, scrod, sugar highs and on and on!



Yes...and just like Walt Disney World...that's what you see from the outside.
For those interested there is a  _"Backstage Magic: Not Everyone/Everything Is What They Appear To Be" _tour. 
This behind the scenes tour provides fascinating insights when you explore the DISer's minds from an entirely different perspective.
 



cheshirekitty said:


> Some pics of me and my new hobby, tee hee



Nice pics...


----------



## disneydeb

OlyWaguy said:


> Holy smokes!! I usually blow my marshmallows out when they catch fire.


----------



## MATTERHORN

OlyWaguy said:


> Holy smokes!! I usually blow my marshmallows out when they catch fire.



 That was freakin hilarious!!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> For those interested there is a  _"Backstage Magic: Not Everyone/Everything Is What They Appear To Be" _tour.
> This behind the scenes tour provides fascinating insights when you explore the DISer's minds from an entirely different perspective.



Hmmmm, I don't remember this tour. . .but I might have to look into it. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...and just like Walt Disney World...that's what you see from the outside.
> For those interested there is a  _"Backstage Magic: Not Everyone/Everything Is What They Appear To Be" _tour.
> This behind the scenes tour provides fascinating insights when you explore the DISer's minds from an entirely different perspective.





Hmmm, this sounds like some kind of weird X-Files paranoia conspiracy theory.. ooohhh or maybe a Twilight Zone episode...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hmmm, this sounds like some kind of weird X-Files paranoia conspiracy theory.. ooohhh or maybe a Twilight Zone episode...



     

Tracy I just choked up coffee! Now I have thoughts of little green aliens running around at Disney....

Your wit is refreshing today


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Tracy I just choked up coffee! Now I have thoughts of little green aliens running around at Disney....
> 
> Your wit is refreshing today




I am happy to be of service!   OMG Like the little Toy Story aliens... I love the Toy Story aliens!!! LOL


----------



## dismem98

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...and just like Walt Disney World...that's what you see from the outside.
> For those interested there is a  _"Backstage Magic: Not Everyone/Everything Is What They Appear To Be" _tour.
> This behind the scenes tour provides fascinating insights when you explore the DISer's minds from an entirely different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought I was the only one that knew about that tour
> 
> In fact I think I just went on it last night or maybe it was last week too...


----------



## NJGuy3

dismem98 said:


> Hey I thought I was the only one that knew about that tour
> 
> In fact I think I just went on it last night or maybe it was last week too...



Hhmm...there are only a few people who know about that tour... 

Actually, we took that tour last night...it lasted approximately 4 hours...but there is the 'extended length' version.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Hhmm...there are only a few people who know about that tour...
> 
> Actually, we took that tour last night...it lasted approximately 4 hours...but there is the 'extended length' version.



More than 4 hrs?  Dude, I may need an AC adaptor for that version. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, I don't remember this tour. . .but I might have to look into it. . .lol



I will let you know Darcy! am doing it in a month. It was an IOU from WDW so am doing for free which I am sure will make it all the better LMAO


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I will let you know Darcy! am doing it in a month. It was an IOU from WDW so am doing for free which I am sure will make it all the better LMAO



K


----------



## cheshirekitty

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you swinging around? Are they ropes with fire?



They are actually called fire fans...made out of metal.  They have the ropes with fire...that's called poi...it's a form of Polynesian fire dance.  I made some new friends a few months ago who learned how to do this stuff from people who actually perform it professionally...I got hooked, I love it.  In a month I'm going on a retreat for 4 days, sleeping in tents and taking classes.  I'm also going to learn how to eat fire.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## cheshirekitty

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...and just like Walt Disney World...that's what you see from the outside.
> For those interested there is a  _"Backstage Magic: Not Everyone/Everything Is What They Appear To Be" _tour.
> This behind the scenes tour provides fascinating insights when you explore the DISer's minds from an entirely different perspective.



Ugh, I live this tour everyday of my life...does this one at least serve free alcohol or something??


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> They are actually called fire fans...made out of metal.  They have the ropes with fire...that's called poi...it's a form of Polynesian fire dance.  I made some new friends a few months ago who learned how to do this stuff from people who actually perform it professionally...I got hooked, I love it.  In a month I'm going on a retreat for 4 days, sleeping in tents and taking classes.  I'm also going to learn how to eat fire.  I can't wait!!!



That sounds cool!! I think I will live vicariously through you on that one though! LMAO (blame it on the day job)


----------



## acm563

and yet another person who loves Disney...Angel from Cuba




Link to photobucket acct pics of the Labor Day Vacation.....

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y247/acm563/WDW Labor Day 2008/


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> That sounds cool!! I think I will live vicariously through you on that one though! LMAO (blame it on the day job)



I am okay with the fan part, but fire and my hai don't mix. . .lol


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I am okay with the fan part, but fire and my hai don't mix. . .lol



I think you meant hair there... and I agree... awful smell! took a couple days to get that smell out of my nose when I had that client.... will leave it at that


----------



## cheshirekitty

Sha said:


> That sounds cool!! I think I will live vicariously through you on that one though! LMAO (blame it on the day job)



Ah, the day job...aka "cubicle world"...that's exactly why I love doing this stuff.   They have flying trapeze lessons in NYC, that's next on my list.

Leo, you should totally join me for that one

Can anyone else see Leo on the trapeze???


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> More than 4 hrs?  Dude, I may need an AC adaptor for that version. . .lol.



Yes I know family board so therefore won't ask about AC adaptor and 4 hours


----------



## cdn ears

cheshirekitty said:


> Ah, the day job...aka "cubicle world"...that's exactly why I love doing this stuff.   They have flying trapeze lessons in NYC, that's next on my list.
> 
> Leo, you should totally join me for that one
> 
> Can anyone else see Leo on the trapeze???



Then both of you can join Cirque de Soleil and get the rest of us freebies to watch flying fire


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> Ah, the day job...aka "cubicle world"...that's exactly why I love doing this stuff.   They have flying trapeze lessons in NYC, that's next on my list.



Hehehe no cubical for me.... I do home health care so I am out in my car and peoples homes  

What else is on your list?


----------



## cheshirekitty

Sha said:


> Hehehe no cubical for me.... I do home health care so I am out in my car and peoples homes
> 
> What else is on your list?



You really want to know??  Well, since you asked, I'm in the process of having a full back tattoo done...of what I believe to be the essence of my life and what I'm striving for.  I have been studying alot of buddhism and it reflects that. 

Recently started belly dance lessons and Bikram yoga...that's the hot yoga...has anyone else tried that?? I'm getting addicted.

I've also been toying with the idea of joining a roller derby team around here...my friend does it but not sure that I have time for it plus those girls are all so much bigger than me...I feel like I may be walking away with broken bones after every practice.

I wish I could get up the guts to go sky diving but I just can't see myself jumping out of a plane.  I do have to draw the line somewhere...

I'm in health care too, but I work for a consulting company.  I recover money for hospitals from the nasty, mean insurance companies.

Tomorrow's Friday, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

cheshirekitty said:


> Ugh, I live this tour everyday of my life...does this one at least serve free alcohol or something??


Believe me...before this tour is over...you'll definetly be drinking!  



cheshirekitty said:


> Ah, the day job...aka "cubicle world"...that's exactly why I love doing this stuff.   They have flying trapeze lessons in NYC, that's next on my list.
> 
> Leo, you should totally join me for that one
> 
> Can anyone else see Leo on the trapeze???



I'm game...capable of many talents...


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> You really want to know??  Well, since you asked, I'm in the process of having a full back tattoo done...of what I believe to be the essence of my life and what I'm striving for.  I have been studying alot of buddhism and it reflects that.
> 
> Recently started belly dance lessons and Bikram yoga...that's the hot yoga...has anyone else tried that?? I'm getting addicted.
> 
> I've also been toying with the idea of joining a roller derby team around here...my friend does it but not sure that I have time for it plus those girls are all so much bigger than me...I feel like I may be walking away with broken bones after every practice.
> 
> I wish I could get up the guts to go sky diving but I just can't see myself jumping out of a plane.  I do have to draw the line somewhere...
> 
> I'm in health care too, but I work for a consulting company.  I recover money for hospitals from the nasty, mean insurance companies.
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The tattoo sounds neat... I have done belly dancing and loved it. Hope to go back to it again soon. Havent heard of that style of yoga. 

Darcy sky dives... and says its awesome.


----------



## ahoff

Certainly a wide range of activities there!  I ride past the trapeze place often down by the Hudson.  You might want to check out http://www.clubgetaway.com/.  Nearby in CT with all sort of fun things to do!


----------



## MATTERHORN

NJGuy3 said:


> Believe me...before this tour is over...you'll definetly be drinking!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm game...capable of many talents...



Leo on the trapeze, that I wanna see. You could do that here at Circus Circus!!   

Andrea


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> Leo on the trapeze, that I wanna see. You could do that here at Circus Circus!!
> 
> Andrea



Oh...you'll see it alright... 

Ok...have me signed up for the Circus there for the day I arrive there...


----------



## MATTERHORN

NJGuy3 said:


> Oh...you'll see it alright...
> 
> Ok...have me signed up for the Circus there for the day I arrive there...



Oh, I signed you up already! Darcy told me she signed you up for a few private lap dances at the Spearmint Rhino too!!  

Andrea


----------



## cheshirekitty

MATTERHORN said:


> Leo on the trapeze, that I wanna see. You could do that here at Circus Circus!!
> 
> Andrea



Oooooooooo I love vegas...I've only been once and I don't think I slept one wink in 5 hours.


----------



## MATTERHORN

cheshirekitty said:


> Oooooooooo I love vegas...I've only been once and I don't think I slept one wink in 5 hours.



Did you mean 5 days?   Well Leo is coming out soon to play with me and Darcy if you can make it!! I'm sure he won't get much sleep between Circus acts!!

Andrea


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, I signed you up already! Darcy told me she signed you up for a few private lap dances at the Spearmint Rhino too!!
> 
> Andrea


Damn...didn't know about this...hhmm


MATTERHORN said:


> Did you mean 5 days?   Well Leo is coming out soon to play with me and Darcy if you can make it!! I'm sure he won't get much sleep between Circus acts!!
> 
> Andrea


Sleep...what is that? I'm already not going to get any sleep with the events that you & Darcy have planned. Don't go over booking my Circus acts now...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cheshirekitty said:


> They are actually called fire fans...made out of metal.  They have the ropes with fire...that's called poi...it's a form of Polynesian fire dance.  I made some new friends a few months ago who learned how to do this stuff from people who actually perform it professionally...I got hooked, I love it.  In a month I'm going on a retreat for 4 days, sleeping in tents and taking classes.  I'm also going to learn how to eat fire.  I can't wait!!!




That is awesome!  Be careful!!! LOL sorry that is the mom in me coming out! LOL

Just be careful though..seriously...lol


----------



## cheshirekitty

Oh yeah, I did mean 5 days, oopsy.  

Leo is already trying to get me to go to wdw in december...my friend Megan wants to go too.

I really want to go away anywhere...haven't had a real vacation this year.

Circus acts - that could get interesting


----------



## cheshirekitty

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That is awesome!  Be careful!!! LOL sorry that is the mom in me coming out! LOL
> 
> Just be careful though..seriously...lol



Oh we are always safe about it. I already burned myself once, not bad but I am extra careful now.


----------



## MATTERHORN

cheshirekitty said:


> Oh yeah, I did mean 5 days, oopsy.
> 
> Leo is already trying to get me to go to wdw in december...my friend Megan wants to go too.
> 
> I really want to go away anywhere...haven't had a real vacation this year.
> 
> Circus acts - that could get interesting



The more, the merrier!! You should definitely make it down in December!! Leo would be a great tour guide!!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cheshirekitty said:


> Oh we are always safe about it. I already burned myself once, not bad but I am extra careful now.



Hopefully that first burn is your last! It is an amazing skill to acquire, good luck with the fire eating too!!!


----------



## cheshirekitty

MATTERHORN said:


> The more, the merrier!! You should definitely make it down in December!! Leo would be a great tour guide!!
> 
> Andrea



Ugh, you people are going to make me spend all the money I'm supposed to be spending on my tattoos on trips to vegas and disney world instead.  Oh wait, I do have credit cards. hehehehe

I'm really almost booking the december trip...where is everyone staying??

Leo give me a tour?  I've been going longer than him!!!  Though for some reason I think I will be doing a lot more drinking on this trip than usual...


----------



## MATTERHORN

cheshirekitty said:


> Ugh, you people are going to make me spend all the money I'm supposed to be spending on my tattoos on trips to vegas and disney world instead.  Oh wait, I do have credit cards. hehehehe
> 
> I'm really almost booking the december trip...where is everyone staying??
> 
> Leo give me a tour?  I've been going longer than him!!!  Though for some reason I think I will be doing a lot more drinking on this trip than usual...



His tour is a little different than anything you've probably experienced though!! He might even give an AP discount!

Andrea


----------



## cheshirekitty

MATTERHORN said:


> His tour is a little different than anything you've probably experienced though!! He might even give an AP discount!
> 
> Andrea



Oh yeah, and I forgot, his tour includes FREE alcohol...I wonder why he would provide such a thing???


----------



## MATTERHORN

cheshirekitty said:


> Oh yeah, and I forgot, his tour includes FREE alcohol...I wonder why he would provide such a thing???



Now that is a question I'll probably never know the answer too!! If you find out, let me know!!

Andrea


----------



## stitch90210

acm563 said:


> Great new pics everyone ...I will post a link to the album when I upload all pics...it will be a while as work is crazy but here is one of me and Carrie ready for mischief... The last day I was there I ran into some other disers one of whom wanted to take my picture so I am sure there will be many pics floating around....



Beauty and Class rolled into one Ang and Carrie you are very pretty as well. Thank you both for sharing your pictures with us as I know at least in Angs case she does not do pictures. I would love to see the "nonpublished" ones as well tho...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

This is Tawney and I in line for Big Thunder Mountain during Fay's visit...lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is Tawney and I in line for Big Thunder Mountain during Fay's visit...lol



Nice picture Tracy!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Nice picture Tracy!


Thanks, we were trying to stay positive, and we actually ended up having a great day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Nice Pic Tracy. . .as my son would say, once you get soaked you can't get any wetter so just go with it. . .I didn't quite have his enthusiasm for the rain, but then again, he is a rather strange child. . .(can't imagine where it comes from. . . )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Nice Pic Tracy. . .as my son would say, once you get soaked you can't get any wetter so just go with it. . .I didn't quite have his enthusiasm for the rain, but then again, he is a rather strange child. . .(can't imagine where it comes from. . . )


hahahaha yeah never have noticed any strangeness from you or anything..LOL   

hahaha I am one to talk though, my kid is quite strange herself... but I know exactly where she gets it...LOL


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Nice Pic Tracy. . .as my son would say, once you get soaked you can't get any wetter so just go with it. . .I didn't quite have his enthusiasm for the rain, but then again, he is a rather strange child. . .(can't imagine where it comes from. . . )



Hmmm......considering we do not have chats with your ex on here (not that I know of) then I would say not even requiring the skills of Sherlocks cap or pipe that fortunately or unfortunately that his Disney and strangeness would be YOUR responsibility


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Hmmm......considering we do not have chats with your ex on here (not that I know of) then I would say not even requiring the skills of Sherlocks cap or pipe that fortunately or unfortunately that his Disney and strangeness would be YOUR responsibility



Edited cause I can't even figure out my own post. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Hmmm......considering we do not have chats with your ex on here (not that I know of) then I would say not even requiring the skills of Sherlocks cap or pipe that fortunately or unfortunately that his Disney and strangeness would be YOUR responsibility



Thanks Steve. . ."I love you" too. . .woo hoo. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is Tawney and I in line for Big Thunder Mountain during Fay's visit...lol



This is a very cute pic, Tracy!  I don't think I took any of the "rain" pics but now wish that I would have, just to remember Fay


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> This is a very cute pic, Tracy!  I don't think I took any of the "rain" pics but now wish that I would have, just to remember Fay


Thanks... I am looking forward to getting my photopass ones...lol Of course I was the "I already paid for these pictures now get over here and smile!" type of mom...lol


----------



## ttester9612

Great Pic, Tracey..glad you all had a great time.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Hi Ya'll!!!

Just a question.....When is Ya'll's December trip?  We will be there the first week for our First Anniversary Trip and I wonder if we need to be looking for LGMH's???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Great Pic, Tracey..glad you all had a great time.



Thanks Teresa!!! 



> Just a question.....When is Ya'll's December trip? We will be there the first week for our First Anniversary Trip and I wonder if we need to be looking for LGMH's???




I will be at WDW Dec. 8th through 12th.


----------



## buena vista

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi Ya'll!!!
> 
> Just a question.....When is Ya'll's December trip?  We will be there the first week for our First Anniversary Trip and I wonder if we need to be looking for LGMH's???



Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary trip!! 

There's at least one thread that Sand2270 created with some of the upcoming DISer trips. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128

I'll be there from the 4th to the 12th.  

And thanks to Angy, I have some LGMH's. I just haven't figured out if/how I'll display them.


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi Ya'll!!!
> 
> Just a question.....When is Ya'll's December trip?  We will be there the first week for our First Anniversary Trip and I wonder if we need to be looking for LGMH's???



you mean you arent going 10/10? 

Mousefest is the main time for most (though some are longer   )... land time is from 11-15th


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> you mean you arent going 10/10?
> 
> Mousefest is the main time for most (though some are longer   )... land time is from 11-15th




We are going to see the ICE LIGHTS on the Castle this time.  Perhaps Food and Wine next October!

We'll be there the week after TG, 11/29 to 12/6.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

buena vista said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary trip!!
> 
> There's at least one thread that Sand2270 created with some of the upcoming DISer trips. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128
> 
> I'll be there from the 4th to the 12th.
> 
> And thanks to Angy, I have some LGMH's. I just haven't figured out if/how I'll display them.



Thanks much and we will keep our eyes open for your LGMH's!


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi Ya'll!!!
> 
> Just a question.....When is Ya'll's December trip?  We will be there the first week for our First Anniversary Trip and I wonder if we need to be looking for LGMH's???



I'll be there from the 4th through the 16th. . .(yes, 12 days people. . .)

And I will TRY to find a way to display my lgmh's. . .I usually make "luggage tags" and attach one to my camera. . .so if I lose it someone will call me and say they found it. . .ya know. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, I got my photopass cd today, so I just want to share one pic from it... then I'll stop, I swear...lol


----------



## sand2270

great picture!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> great picture!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## disneykip

Tracy - That is a great picture!  You definitely have to find a frame for that one.


----------



## cheshirekitty

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is Tawney and I in line for Big Thunder Mountain during Fay's visit...lol



So cute!  I love rain pics!  I would post one but the only one I have from my last trip looks like I have no pants on.  I don't want to look like a hobag on the DIS.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cheshirekitty said:


> So cute!  I love rain pics!  I would post one but the only one I have from my last trip looks like I have no pants on.  I don't want to look like a hobag on the DIS.



bwahahahaha you said hobag!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## cheshirekitty

My friend just called me a hobag on another message board.  It's a great word that isn't often used. hahaha


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Last time I used it was about 1994 or so...LOL


----------



## cheshirekitty

I like to kick it old skool from time to time.  I always have the 90s station on my tv when I get ready to go out. haha

Back to the topic at hand...here is a random pic of me.  It was for the segway tour...my full name is Amanda and apparently someone can't spell...


----------



## ahoff

cheshirekitty said:


> My friend just called me a hobag on another message board.  It's a great word that isn't often used. hahaha



Saturday night I was with a bunch of hobos!  Which is the term given to followers of the band Railroad Earth.  Guess that makes me a deadhead hobo.


----------



## Bill Brown

cheshirekitty said:


> ...my full name is Amanda and apparently someone can't spell...


Hmmm.  Amanada sounds nice.


----------



## libertybell7

Look familiar to anyone? (the location that is)


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Look familiar to anyone? (the location that is)



Cool pic at AK.  
So, what's holding that wheel to the vehicle considering that there are no lugnuts??


----------



## ahoff

Nice pic, that truck sure is getting a lot of mileage, isn't it!


----------



## libertybell7

NJGuy3 said:


> Cool pic at AK.
> So, what's holding that wheel to the vehicle considering that there are no lugnuts??



Im not sure Leo...It's kinda flat as well... 



ahoff said:


> Nice pic, that truck sure is getting a lot of mileage, isn't it!



Yes it is...That was my whole point in posting my picture next to it...You started a trend...


----------



## ahoff

Have to start a new thread, pictures with the Disney cars!  I have another one somewhere, have to look for it.  Next trip I will try for the wrecker in MGM, a long time ago I worked at a garage that had almost the same truck.


----------



## buena vista

cheshirekitty said:


> Back to the topic at hand...here is a random pic of me.  It was for the segway tour...my full name is Amanda and apparently someone can't spell...



Great pic, but too funny about the spelling. So now when I do the Segway tour I'll have remember to give them my shorter name... I'm afraid of how "Thomas" might get misspelled..



libertybell7 said:


> Look familiar to anyone? (the location that is)
> 
> Yes it is...That was my whole point in posting my picture next to it...You started a trend...



Great pic Shawn! I think we'll have to continue this trend in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Look familiar to anyone? (the location that is)



Hmmmm, looks somewhat familiar. . .I think both Augie and I have one of those. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Great pic Shawn! I think we'll have to continue this trend in a couple of weeks.



Now there's an Idea. . .roflmao. . .sorry couldn't help it. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Now there's an Idea. . .roflmao. . .sorry couldn't help it. . .



yeah, but maybe this time you won't be camouflaged in a floral design


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> yeah, but maybe this time you won't be camouflaged in a floral design



Touche mister. . .lol.  Okay, gotta remember, SOLIDS this time. . .lol.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, looks somewhat familiar. . .I think both Augie and I have one of those. . .



I think you do as well... 

Gotta run it's time for the dance party at the pool!


----------



## libertybell7

guess I broke the thread... 

Sorry


----------



## Bloodhound

libertybell7 said:


> guess I broke the thread...
> 
> Sorry



you thread killer....lol....  just kidding.


----------



## libertybell7

Just for that...You get this!


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


>



I love that pic. . .thanks for sharing!


----------



## libertybell7

I hope to see some from your trip as well...


----------



## DisneyTN

libertybell7 said:


> Just for that...You get this!



Stands for: "Please remain seated; No spontaneous dancing while your vehicle is in motion." (?)


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


>



Great pic Shawn,..did you sing like Gene Kelly too?


----------



## libertybell7

Of course I did...


----------



## Sha

Shawn, when did you get back from your trip?


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> Shawn, when did you get back from your trip?




Monday evening...


----------



## ahoff

Cool pic!


----------



## libertybell7

ahoff said:


> Cool pic!



Maybe this could be a new trend?





Not my favorite pic' of me but oh well...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Looks like you finally made it to the Studios!  Did you get the Singing in the Rain pose from The Great Movie Ride?  Nice pics


----------



## ahoff

Good idea, Shawn, maybe one from each park?  Maybe at TT in Epcot, and the Speedway at MK.  Something for my next trip!


----------



## captaindavidhook

hmmmm messed up


----------



## libertybell7

captaindavidhook said:


> hmmmm messed up


----------



## captaindavidhook

hopefully i did this right if not oh well lol


----------



## captaindavidhook

sorry for it being so big guys..im not computer literate as u can see lol


----------



## ttester9612

captaindavidhook said:


> sorry for it being so big guys..im not computer literate as u can see lol



Nice PIC    It's not that big...


----------



## captaindavidhook

ttester9612 said:


> Nice PIC    It's not that big...








me again...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Nice pics Captain David!! Where is the one of you with the pirate taken at? Forgive me, I am a DLer, so not familiar with all the good picture spots at WDW yet!!

Andrea


----------



## captaindavidhook

MATTERHORN said:


> Nice pics Captain David!! Where is the one of you with the pirate taken at? Forgive me, I am a DLer, so not familiar with all the good picture spots at WDW yet!!
> 
> Andrea



Thank you ...the 1 with the pirate is taken at downtown disney..i forget the store but it is the biggest 1 there...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

captaindavidhook said:


> Thank you ...the 1 with the pirate is taken at downtown disney..i forget the store but it is the biggest 1 there...



Nice pic! I know that pirate with you--he is in front of the World of Disney I believe at DTD.


----------



## captaindavidhook

you are correct ..give that lady a cigar!


----------



## captaindavidhook

here is another 1 i thought everyone might like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## ttester9612

What no "Kitchen Sink"... ..


----------



## captaindavidhook

ttester9612 said:


> What no "Kitchen Sink"... ..



nope i kept it simple...


----------



## PirateMel

Okay, 
funny story happened to us on SSE - will post the picture later when I create an account.

EMH - 11:45 pm we get on SSE for the last ride of the night, not really busy at this time, but a nice ride to do before leaving.

Approaching the computer room the ride stops, and the message starts about remaning in the vehicle while the ride is stopped.

So a young man in one of the cars behind us decides to get out of the vehicle on the right side, where the woman is, in the computer room.  He proceeds to pull her skirt up and jumps back in the car, just as the ride starts again.

OMG,    , once everyone realized just what he did, the laughts started.  So I took a picture.  And laughed all the way out of the park.

I wonder if anyone fixed it yet or not.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

boooo! I finally find this thread (apparently I've totally ignored the singles threads for some reason!??! I dunno?!) and of course my work has totally blocked all picture sites so NO ONES photos are showing up.  Guess I'll be browsing tonight when I get home?


----------



## Bill Brown

PirateMel said:


> So a young man in one of the cars behind us decides to get out of the vehicle on the right side, where the woman is, in the computer room.  He proceeds to pull her skirt up and jumps back in the car, just as the ride starts again.
> 
> OMG,    , once everyone realized just what he did, the laughts started.  So I took a picture.  And laughed all the way out of the park.


Unkewl.  Guess I'm old fashioned, but my thought at seeing the act would be something like, "What a jerk..."  At the end, I'd try to alert and assist available CMs to meetup with and chat with the jerk.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

I'm jumping in!!  just looked through alll 70 pages...hi everyone!


----------



## captaindavidhook

disneygirlinnj said:


> I'm jumping in!!  just looked through alll 70 pages...hi everyone!



cute pic !!!! we all know that captain david hook is much more exciting then captain jack sparrow...right ???? please say yes


----------



## rebecca06261

captaindavidhook said:


> cute pic !!!! we all know that captain david hook is much more exciting then captain jack sparrow...right ???? please say yes



  Aye Capn'


----------



## captaindavidhook

rebecca06261 said:


> Aye Capn'



Thanks rebecca for the vote of confidence!! btw go Dawgs!!! They are going to smash Saban!!!! USC lost, perfect chance to leapfrog Oklahoma and become # 1 again....


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Okay,
> funny story happened to us on SSE - will post the picture later when I create an account.
> 
> EMH - 11:45 pm we get on SSE for the last ride of the night, not really busy at this time, but a nice ride to do before leaving.
> 
> Approaching the computer room the ride stops, and the message starts about remaning in the vehicle while the ride is stopped.
> 
> So a young man in one of the cars behind us decides to get out of the vehicle on the right side, where the woman is, in the computer room.  He proceeds to pull her skirt up and jumps back in the car, just as the ride starts again.
> 
> OMG,    , once everyone realized just what he did, the laughts started.  So I took a picture.  And laughed all the way out of the park.
> 
> I wonder if anyone fixed it yet or not.



You were still LOL the next day!


----------



## libertybell7

disneygirlinnj said:


> I'm jumping in!!  just looked through alll 70 pages...hi everyone!



Wow how long did it take to look through them all?

Nice pic's you posted as well..


----------



## stitch90210




----------



## cheshirekitty

disneygirlinnj said:


> I'm jumping in!!  just looked through alll 70 pages...hi everyone!




Oooooooooooooo this pic is amazing!!  I'm so jealous!!!!  Where was this done?


----------



## black562

stitch90210 said:


>



Am I missing something here?


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Am I missing something here?




No I promise that you arent...


----------



## JacobLovesDisney

mickeymommy3 said:


> This is me and my mini-mickey fans last October at MNSSHP.



hi mickey mommy, you are quite attractive!  I just signed up for this, even though I've been reading messages for quite a while.


----------



## JacobLovesDisney

Hey guys, new to the site.  Well posting anyway.  Been reading for a while.

30/m from Iowa.  No kids and single.  And I love Disney World!!  I'm posting my pictures, hope they work!


----------



## tpayne

WoW! Wish I was 30...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JacobLovesDisney said:


> Hey guys, new to the site.  Well posting anyway.  Been reading for a while.
> 
> 30/m from Iowa.  No kids and single.  And I love Disney World!!  I'm posting my pictures, hope they work!



Welcome Jacob!    nice pics!


----------



## Bloodhound

cheshirekitty said:


> Oooooooooooooo this pic is amazing!!  I'm so jealous!!!!  Where was this done?



Hmmmm...POTC Party at WDW  ......  I read her TR....her friend got married  at WDWtoo....so it was a double bonus


----------



## disneygirlinnj

cheshirekitty said:


> Oooooooooooooo this pic is amazing!!  I'm so jealous!!!!  Where was this done?



Yup! Bloodhound is right!  From the Pirates & Princess Party at WDW.  There's a ton more pics in my trippie that are in my signature (the one from May)


----------



## Chickkypoo

I guess it's my turn to add a few pics to this post. I'm 28, single, no kids and living in Kitchener, Ontario.

After seeing Blue October at the House of Blues...





At Epcot...





At Home...


----------



## JacobLovesDisney

disneygirlinnj said:


> Yup! Bloodhound is right!  From the Pirates & Princess Party at WDW.  There's a ton more pics in my trippie that are in my signature (the one from May)



nice pics!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok here is the start of our "big blue" pics


----------



## ahoff

Great pic!  There will have to be a group shot someday.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Here are a few pics from the Tracy, Tom, Darcy & Robin Tour (9/24-28).

This is the day we tried our darnest to be adults...lol We went to Bistro de Paris after an awesome day at AK and the Boardwalk pool.

This is Tom (well Tom's feet anyway) coming out of the Scary Clown's mouth after he followed through on the pre-trip dare to brave the scary clown slide.






me, Darcy, & Tracy (on our way to Bistro)


----------



## acm563

Nice new pics everyone!  

and Robin, loving the pics you and Tracy have shared


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

This one is for Auggie... our Big Blue group shot!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

And this is one of my favorites!!  This was Robin and I's first ride on Dinosaur! before we met up with Tom and Darcy..lol I can't help but to be this way...lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK OK One more...


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And this is one of my favorites!!  This was Robin and I's first ride on Dinosaur! before we met up with Tom and Darcy..lol I can't help but to be this way...lol



Too funny - keep them coming.


----------



## acm563

Loving the pictures Tracy, the Dinosaur one is priceless...  and if you hadnt posted about kicking the habit I would have been thinking OMG Tracy smokes..I didnt know that....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Here is our last group shot taken at Epcot during Food and Wine after a wonderful day of sampling new foods in the hot hot sun...lol


----------



## Andrew015

Hey Gang! 

My name is Andrew, and I'm 24 from Ohio.  Been lurking the forums for some time now, but just decided to chime in.   



Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## DisneyTN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


>



Priceless.  Love the facial expressions.


----------



## rebecca06261

captaindavidhook said:


> Thanks rebecca for the vote of confidence!! btw go Dawgs!!! They are going to smash Saban!!!! USC lost, perfect chance to leapfrog Oklahoma and become # 1 again....



Go Dawgs! Except that we blew it on Saturday  



JacobLovesDisney said:


> Hey guys, new to the site.  Well posting anyway.  Been reading for a while.
> 
> 30/m from Iowa.  No kids and single.  And I love Disney World!!  I'm posting my pictures, hope they work!



 



tpayne said:


> WoW! Wish I was 30...



   He is lovely



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This one is for Auggie... our Big Blue group shot!



Looks like ya'll had a great time! Is one of you planning a tr ???



Andrew015 said:


> Hey Gang!
> 
> My name is Andrew, and I'm 24 from Ohio.  Been lurking the forums for some time now, but just decided to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all!



Nice pic!


----------



## cheshirekitty

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Here is our last group shot taken at Epcot during Food and Wine after a wonderful day of sampling new foods in the hot hot sun...lol



Looks like you guys had a blast!  Welcome back!!


----------



## cheshirekitty

disneygirlinnj said:


> Yup! Bloodhound is right!  From the Pirates & Princess Party at WDW.  There's a ton more pics in my trippie that are in my signature (the one from May)



Wow.  Great trip report and great pics!!!


----------



## PirateMel

PirateMel said:


> Okay,
> funny story happened to us on SSE - will post the picture later when I create an account.
> 
> EMH - 11:45 pm we get on SSE for the last ride of the night, not really busy at this time, but a nice ride to do before leaving.
> 
> Approaching the computer room the ride stops, and the message starts about remaning in the vehicle while the ride is stopped.
> 
> So a young man in one of the cars behind us decides to get out of the vehicle on the right side, where the woman is, in the computer room.  He proceeds to pull her skirt up and jumps back in the car, just as the ride starts again.
> 
> OMG,    , once everyone realized just what he did, the laughts started.  So I took a picture.  And laughed all the way out of the park.
> 
> I wonder if anyone fixed it yet or not.








Okay here is the picture


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Okay here is the picture



   looks better here vs that small screen


----------



## PirateMel

Here I am with my favorite Man, looks like I will have to share him this time


----------



## ttester9612

Robin, Darcy, Tracy and Tom....great PICS.....keep them coming... 

Welcome to all the newbies.....

Mel where was that pic taken from?


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Robin, Darcy, Tracy and Tom....great PICS.....keep them coming...
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.....
> 
> Mel where was that pic taken from?



See post 1071 for the explanation.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> See post 1071 for the explanation.



Stupid me....trying to speed the posts that I've missed these past few weeks, that I missed that, only saw the pic...that is so funny..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL I had almost forgot this one... our group DINOSAUR photo... this was Tom's first DINOSAUR ride, and I think he kinda liked it!   lol I have this horrible compulsion to pose for the picture...lol I apologize for that....lol


----------



## disneykip

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Here is our last group shot taken at Epcot during Food and Wine after a wonderful day of sampling new foods in the hot hot sun...lol



Great pictures so far.  Keep them coming!  Looks like you had a great time. 

I love the dinosaur shot - the ones from your trip with the girls were hilarious as well.  

  (and I really am eating popcorn - ha).  More pictures please.


----------



## disneykip

PirateMel said:


> Here I am with my favorite Man, looks like I will have to share him this time



Nice picture Mel.  Go for it - we can take her out if we need to.  Oh wait - they you will have to fight me for him!!


----------



## Andrew015

rebecca06261 said:


> Nice pic!



Thanks!


----------



## ladycollector

Hi guys! I am not single, but I live in Orlando and go to UCF and my boyfriend lives 400 miles away... so I ended up on the solo board looking for disney meets... I would love to meet up with people in Disney.









 (im on the far left)


----------



## disneygirlinnj

captaindavidhook said:


> cute pic !!!! we all know that captain david hook is much more exciting then captain jack sparrow...right ???? please say yes



haha of course!!  



libertybell7 said:


> Wow how long did it take to look through them all?
> Nice pic's you posted as well..



um...I quickly skimmed....10 mins? 



JacobLovesDisney said:


> nice pics!



same to you there sir!  



Andrew015 said:


> Hey Gang!
> 
> My name is Andrew, and I'm 24 from Ohio.  Been lurking the forums for some time now, but just decided to chime in.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all!



stop being a lurker!!  



cheshirekitty said:


> Wow.  Great trip report and great pics!!!



thank you!!!


----------



## ahoff

Great group shot, Tracy!  That truck is starting to become a destination.

Mel, nice pics.  Perhaps the guy was looking for a Hidden Mickey?


----------



## disneymiss

100 lbs down, hoping for a few more off by Nov-Dec. trip....


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Okay here is the picture



I am laughing so hard!! ROFL


----------



## DisneyTN

disneymiss said:


> 100 lbs down, hoping for a few more off by Nov-Dec. trip....


Way to go!  


Ladycollector, great pic of you all at Medieval Times.  Looks like the tall guy in the blue shirt had too much of the King's ale.  Love it.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

disneymiss said:


> 100 lbs down, hoping for a few more off by Nov-Dec. trip....[/QUOTE
> 
> wow! that's amazing! you look great!


----------



## PirateMel

disneymiss said:


> 100 lbs down, hoping for a few more off by Nov-Dec. trip....



Awesome, way to go


----------



## CinRell

Ok since somebody doesn't want to scroll back (haha).. I'll post pics here. First let me say you're all beautiful people!!!  I don't have any disney pics really since it's been sine '05 since I was there.  However, here's me...
I'm likely THINKING of disney in these so.. hopefully they count.

sorry if any are repeats from way back when...

Sadam and I





my "white and nerdy" typical Myspace pic






And this was actually taken for something at work. Had to get a pic of me and something I was into. Guess what I'm into? ha. I couldn't figure out how to get a pic of my "thang" I love oh so much.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

to all the new people in the past couple of days!

Love the pics...Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mbanks21

Just got back from a 3 day trip with my daughter:

















I can go at anytime if theres any 18-35ish gals looking to go


----------



## CinRell

mbanks what an adorable little princess you have!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Ok...So who knows where this one was taken?


----------



## mbanks21

Thanks Cinrell!

Libertybell- thats in Mickeys House in Toon Town


----------



## crystalcml

Hi all,
Just found this thread and thought I would introduce myself. My name is Crystal and I am 26/F from Minnesota.

Here I am with my little brother last week at MK.


----------



## libertybell7

mbanks21 said:


> Libertybell- thats in Mickeys House in Toon Town



Well hmm...I thought it was Minnies house but....I really dont remember....Either way your close enough


----------



## cdn ears

CinRell said:


> And this was actually taken for something at work. Had to get a pic of me and something I was into. Guess what I'm into? ha. I couldn't figure out how to get a pic of my "thang" I love oh so much.



OK I can agree with you on two of your "thangs" - Fraggle Rock and Chicago!!!


----------



## cdn ears

libertybell7 said:


> Well hmm...I thought it was Minnies house but....I really dont remember....Either way your close enough



Hmmm.....I know, I know...I think I got it === Magic Kingdom, Walt Disney World, Orlando, Florida, North America, Planet Earth.......


----------



## mbanks21

Actually Mickeys name is on the mortgage but Minnie does live there


----------



## libertybell7

mbanks21 said:


> Actually Mickeys name is on the mortgage but Minnie does live there




I should have known that....


----------



## Bill Brown

libertybell7 said:


> Ok...So who knows where this one was taken?


First thought, Minnie's place in California, but on after thought I don't recall that chair there.  So I'll go along with Minnie's Florida crib.


----------



## rebecca06261

CinRell said:


> Had to get a pic of me and something I was into. Guess what I'm into? ha. I couldn't figure out how to get a pic of my "thang" I love oh so much.



All of this stuff is from the 80's, right?? HA! I wore Love's babysoft up until 1994!   I still have a fraggle ringtone too!


----------



## Cdnprincess

Andrew015 said:


> Hey Gang!
> 
> My name is Andrew, and I'm 24 from Ohio.  Been lurking the forums for some time now, but just decided to chime in.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all!



Your very Handsome...!



mbanks21 said:


> Just got back from a 3 day trip with my daughter:
> 
> I can go at anytime if theres any 18-35ish gals looking to go




Your little daughter is so cute!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a while and decided to post some pics!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Well hmm...I thought it was Minnies house but....I really dont remember....Either way your close enough



Think I can give a definite answer - considering I took the picture  

It was Minnie's house in Toontown.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Cheryl...Welcome to the thread.... 

And everyone else that has joined in with pic's lately....


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Think I can give a definite answer - considering I took the picture
> 
> It was Minnie's house in Toontown.




Well there it is....Duckie says it's Minnies house...

And Yes this is my final answer...


----------



## CinRell

rebecca06261 said:


> All of this stuff is from the 80's, right?? HA! I wore Love's babysoft up until 1994!   I still have a fraggle ringtone too!



  you rock! Yup I'm kind of an 80's nerd.. heh. I STILL wear my Love's Baby Soft LOL!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

libertybell7 said:


> Well there it is....Duckie says it's Minnies house...
> 
> And Yes this is my final answer...



I think I have a picture in that same chair... Minnies house   great pic! lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I couldn't figure out how to add pictures, so I placed a picture of me and my daughter on my avatar.


----------



## mbanks21

[/IMG]


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Your little girl is completely adorable!


----------



## libertybell7

She's a cutie for sure...


----------



## libertybell7

I wanted to share this one of me and my buddy...


----------



## libertybell7

We are like this....We roll together...


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I wanted to share this one of me and my buddy...



Hey that kid looks familiar


----------



## Mrsduck101

mbanks21 said:


>



My little guy would say 'oh look it's blupo's house!'


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I wanted to share this one of me and my buddy...



Is this my monkeyboy?  Very cute pic my friends. . .


----------



## 1Venus

Well, I'm recently single so I thought I'd post here too.  It's upsetting to me how many single men don't like Disney, being that it's my favorite place on earth!

Ummm.. I don't see a spot to upload an image from my computer.  I guess I'll just just my avatar.


----------



## nurse.darcy

1Venus said:


> Well, I'm recently single so I thought I'd post here too.  It's upsetting to me how many single men don't like Disney, being that it's my favorite place on earth!
> 
> Ummm.. I don't see a spot to upload an image from my computer.  I guess I'll just just my avatar.



You need to load your photos to an online server like photobucket.  Then you can share.


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Is this my monkeyboy?  Very cute pic my friends. . .



That's him  

Thanks Darcy


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Thought I'd reintroduce myself.  Seriously the more I date, the more I realize how hard it is to find a DISNEY loving guy.  I've met some great guys, but they don't understand the "Disney thing", and really now.....how long can that last??? Am I right ladies?  So anyway,

44 from Boston.  Widowed for almost 5 years. 4 grown kids and 1 grandchild!!  Absolutely LOVE the World...just trying to find a guy that feels the same passion.

It isn't me AT Disney, but hey, I'm wearing a tinkerbell watch....that counts right!?


----------



## tawasdave

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Thought I'd reintroduce myself.  Seriously the more I date, the more I realize how hard it is to find a DISNEY loving guy.  I've met some great guys, but they don't understand the "Disney thing", and really now.....how long can that last??? Am I right ladies?  So anyway,
> 
> 44 from Boston.  Widowed for almost 5 years. 4 grown kids and 1 grandchild!!  Absolutely LOVE the World...just trying to find a guy that feels the same passion.
> 
> It isn't me AT Disney, but hey, I'm wearing a tinkerbell watch....that counts right!?



Hey Goofy

Welcome back..not sure if you have been following along with all the drama over the past year or so...we have lost many of the people who made up this group when started...but here is hoping that you find Mr. Disney ( no not Walt)...good luck...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yes wearing Disney apparel, jewelery, or just thinking about Disney when the picture is taken makes it count.  
Welcome back!


----------



## Sha

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Thought I'd reintroduce myself.  Seriously the more I date, the more I realize how hard it is to find a DISNEY loving guy.  I've met some great guys, but they don't understand the "Disney thing", and really now.....how long can that last??? Am I right ladies?  So anyway,
> 
> 44 from Boston.  Widowed for almost 5 years. 4 grown kids and 1 grandchild!!  Absolutely LOVE the World...just trying to find a guy that feels the same passion.
> 
> It isn't me AT Disney, but hey, I'm wearing a tinkerbell watch....that counts right!?



Hey G! Welcome back!

hows the little guy doing?!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

tawasdave said:


> Hey Goofy
> 
> Welcome back..not sure if you have been following along with all the drama over the past year or so...we have lost many of the people who made up this group when started...but here is hoping that you find Mr. Disney ( no not Walt)...good luck...



Hey there.  Yep, I've been eating popcorn    and following along   . I just never post....I think that makes me a lurker!!  Was just trying to avoid the drama myself lol.  I figured it was time to rejoin the group. So hard trying to talk Disney with non-Disney people.  They just don't get it.   



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes wearing Disney apparel, jewelery, or just thinking about Disney when the picture is taken makes it count.
> Welcome back!



Thanks!! Looks like you've been enjoying the World lately! I've been following along with the stories.  and I'm jealous!!



Sha said:


> Hey G! Welcome back!
> 
> hows the little guy doing?!



Hiya Sha.  He's fabulous! Getting so big.  Where does the time go??  He's starting to crawl. Hoping to take him for his first trip to Disney next May.  One of many, I hope. Can't wait to see it through his eyes.  It will be a whole new experience.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hey there.  Yep, I've been eating popcorn    and following along   . I just never post....I think that makes me a lurker!!  Was just trying to avoid the drama myself lol.  I figured it was time to rejoin the group. So hard trying to talk Disney with non-Disney people.  They just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Looks like you've been enjoying the World lately! I've been following along with the stories.  and I'm jealous!!



Oh yes, lots of fun lately, I have been blessed with the opportunity to get away a lot this year, and great friends and family to get away with.


----------



## CinRell

G4D so nice to see you!!! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

CinRell said:


> G4D so nice to see you!!! Beautiful pic!



Hiya! Thank you. Love the pic of you and Walt!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Visiting with Roy and Minnie on our way down Main Street:





Getting ready to ride an old favorite:





My sister and I, stuck on the TTA, and very sad about it:





Being sneaky at Animal Kingdom:


----------



## Bill Brown

Emtgirljen said:


> Being sneaky at Animal Kingdom:


Cool photo idea!


----------



## Sha

I agree Bill


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome GD4.....glad to see you....I'm to a widow (9 years) with 1 son who is 24....Yes it's very hard to find a guy or even friends that loves Disney.

Nice pics Jen. I like the sneaky AK one...


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> Being sneaky at Animal Kingdom:



"Wilson, we haven't come across any poachers, but we've posted a couple of scouts..."

Great pics Jen!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

ttester9612 said:


> Welcome GD4.....glad to see you....I'm to a widow (9 years) with 1 son who is 24....Yes it's very hard to find a guy or even friends that loves Disney.
> 
> Nice pics Jen. I like the sneaky AK one...



Hiya.   Thank you.  And what I've found is..... even if people say they "love" Disney...........they don't ......LOVE love Disney like we do!! Sure is tough out there!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> "Wilson, we haven't come across any poachers, but we've posted a couple of scouts..."
> 
> Great pics Jen!



 


I love your pics Jen, especially the sad one stuck on TTA...lol
Robin and I did a sad one, arriving at Buffalo airport after our trip...


----------



## Emtgirljen

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I love your pics Jen, especially the sad one stuck on TTA...lol
> Robin and I did a sad one, arriving at Buffalo airport after our trip...



Thanks, it was fun running around and taking crazy pictures, we don't usually take the time to do that.  

You guys did better sad faces than I did, I tend to laugh every time we try to take a picture!


----------



## libertybell7

Awww...Such sad faces....


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Yeah, Shawn, I prefer our first day picture--all smiles!


----------



## libertybell7

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Yeah, Shawn, I prefer our first day picture--all smiles!



I agree..It's funny how different pictures look when you know that they are the dreaded last day...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> I agree..It's funny how different pictures look when you know that they are the dreaded last day...


Yeah I was just plain sad our entire last day..lol I didn't want to go home!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay girls, finally got caught up with the trippie and posted a couple photos and story of the first day of arrival to fill in the beginning gaps before you two got there. I will try to keep up and add the 2nd day photos as well.

Too funny.  Love the report.


----------



## libertybell7

Not our best picture...but Oh well...
Photo credit  to Baylie..(age 12)...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Not our best picture...but Oh well...
> Photo credit  to Baylie..(age 12)...



Well at least you got Jill in one finally.  I know how much she LOVES having her picture taken. Besides, I think it is a good picture.


----------



## ttester9612

Great PIC Jill and Shawn...you make a darling couple..


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Not our best picture...but Oh well...
> Photo credit  to Baylie..(age 12)...



My baby posting pictures....

Anyone know where we were? It was at Magic Kingdom.....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oooohhh Philharmagic?


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oooohhh Philharmagic?



Yep! Tracy wins


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Yep! Tracy wins



Whooo hoooo I am a winner!!! FINALLY!!! lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, so I love this pic... and wanted to share... My cat was trying to make me pack her and bring her to the World with us in August...lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Whooo hoooo I am a winner!!! FINALLY!!! lol


----------



## buena vista

Shawn and Jill, great picture! .. no surprise you both look as happy as you do


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> Shawn and Jill, great picture! .. no surprise you both look as happy as you do



Thank's BV,
I dont think that we could ever post a pic from the world with a frown...


----------



## libertybell7

Guess who???


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Guess who???



OMG, that is too funny.  Guess you are having a good time eh. . .lol.


----------



## libertybell7

Yes we had a great time


----------



## Bill Brown

libertybell7 said:


> Guess who???


Okay, I can't recognize the ride.   Which attraction are you riding?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bill Brown said:


> Okay, I can't recognize the ride.   Which attraction are you riding?



Bill, its Expedition Everest.


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> Bill, its Expedition Everest.


Thanks.  Thought I was losing my memory not remembering a WDW attraction.  Will be riding EE for the first time in just over a month.


----------



## libertybell7

Bill...it is "EE"...have fun...


----------



## libertybell7

And watch out for this guy...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bill Brown said:


> Thanks.  Thought I was losing my memory not remembering a WDW attraction.  Will be riding EE for the first time in just over a month.



Get there at rope drop. . .you will be able to ride it at least 4 times (twice in the regular line and twice in the single rider line, before there is even a built in wait. . .lol. I say this from September Experience. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

A couple of pics from my recent trip...


----------



## libertybell7

Cool pic's Tracy...


----------



## Flametamr

Okay I'll add my happy face to the crowd.

I'm Joe, a 48 yr old Single Firefighter from So Alabama


----------



## lisa_mae

my sister and me (right) at tailgate 08'(not disney but still fun )


----------



## Ragnrok23

Hey everyone, been posting in a couple of other single threads, so figured I would post here also, just hope I can keep up between all the different threads


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> Hey everyone, been posting in a couple of other single threads, so figured I would post here also, just hope I can keep up between all the different threads



Hello from Central MA


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> Hello from Central MA



Howdy near neighbor


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> Howdy near neighbor



Hello,
No Pats today  

What to do, what to do....plan a new Disney trip


----------



## jamstew

Here are a couple of mine: 









Timmy (AANTSS2001) & me at Boma


----------



## ttester9612

Awesome pics Jaime....how did you like our little Timmy?  Isn't she loads of fun to be with..


----------



## jamstew

ttester9612 said:


> Awesome pics Jaime....how did you like our little Timmy?  Isn't she loads of fun to be with..



She's great! I had a wonderful time with her, glendamax, aubriee & a whole bunch of other DISers in September. I'm looking forward to seeing some of them again in a couple of weeks


----------



## MyteJoe

My Sisters and I at Spoodles!






[/IMG]


----------



## Sewfun

Can someone help a newbie post a picture or two?


----------



## rebecca06261

make one more post and you can post pics!


----------



## Sewfun

rebecca06261 said:


> make one more post and you can post pics!




Thanks!


----------



## Sewfun

I haven't figured out how to post a pic yet.


----------



## Sewfun

One day I hope to learn this board.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sewfun,

In order to post pics you need to host your photos on a site like Photobucket.  I use photobucket cause its free.  Upload your photos to photobucket, then use the "direct link" code to place your pics here.  There is a box at the top of the new message screen here that is yellow and has what looks like mountains and a sun in it.  you click that box and erase the http:// from it, then copy the "direct link" code from photobucket and paste it in that box.  Click okay and then submit your message.  You should have a photo on your message after that.


----------



## acm563

...or you can just copy and paste the img code from photobucket once you have uploaded your pics onto photobucket... copy the spot where it says IMG Code and just post that here... and it will show your image here........


----------



## ANTSS2001

jamstew said:


> Here are a couple of mine:



shoot!!!  now I have to make sure I dont bring that TOP again this December jamie!!!  

So looking forward in seeing you in Japan!!! Zagie will be there too that week hopefully we get to bump into him..


----------



## kgle

Here's mine (with my main man  )


----------



## captaindavidhook

kgle said:


> Here's mine (with my main man  )



that is a cute pic...your main man looks very happy!


----------



## kgle

captaindavidhook said:


> that is a cute pic...your main man looks very happy!




Haha it took about an hour to get about 10 (out of 100) smiling shots of him! I had to keep tricking him


----------



## captaindavidhook

kgle said:


> Haha it took about an hour to get about 10 (out of 100) smiling shots of him! I had to keep tricking him



wow you got a lot of patience that is for sure...never the less everything came out looking great... I remember my mom always told me she used to bribe me when i was small and i always thought i was getting my way lol


----------



## cdn ears

rebecca06261 said:


> make one more post and you can post pics!



I stole this from Antss2001 but it's okay 'cause she stole it from someone else... Yay Christmas Spirit!!



Isn't that called re-gifting?????


----------



## ANTSS2001

cdn ears said:


> I stole this from Antss2001 but it's okay 'cause she stole it from someone else... Yay Christmas Spirit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that called re-gifting?????



feel free to steal to it   or as what you said help yourself and rewrap regift it


----------



## captaindavidhook

happy turkey timmy!


----------



## kgle

captaindavidhook said:


> wow you got a lot of patience that is for sure...never the less everything came out looking great... I remember my mom always told me she used to bribe me when i was small and i always thought i was getting my way lol



lol I wouldn't call it patience per se...just determination to get a good shot, since we had been to another place 2 days prior. I kept pretending I had something closed in my hand, which also made for a couple cute shots hah Hopefully he does better next year! He thinks he's in charge


----------



## captaindavidhook

kgle said:


> lol I wouldn't call it patience per se...just determination to get a good shot, since we had been to another place 2 days prior. I kept pretending I had something closed in my hand, which also made for a couple cute shots hah Hopefully he does better next year! He thinks he's in charge



speaking for all men well not all not matter our age we always think were in charge lol happy thanksgiving to you and your cute son


----------



## MATTERHORN

Reviving the thread, haven't been on in a while!! This is from Minnie and Friends Breakfast at the Plaza Inn from our 5 day DL trip in October....


----------



## MATTERHORN

Nathan's first ride on the my namesake, the Matterhorn!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Me with Samantha at the Lilo and Stitch Breakfast at Paradise Pier....


----------



## libertybell7

Nice pic's Mattie... 
Good way to revive the thread...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Thanks Shawn! I have tons more but didn't want to overload anyone! It was a great trip, all 5 nights at the DLH this time!! Ahhh, I so want to be back there again!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Nathan's first ride on the my namesake, the Matterhorn!!!



Awww his face is like... "I dont know about this"


----------



## MATTERHORN

Ha ha! I know! It was so cute. He wanted to ride it so so bad, all excited all the way in line. We get on and he starts to rethink it. But it was too late by then. So he had fun, gets off, says it's his favorite ride, and then I ask if he wants go go again and of course I get a giant "NO!" 

Andrea


----------



## CinRell

Andrea your babies are GORGEOUS!


----------



## MATTERHORN

CinRell said:


> Andrea your babies are GORGEOUS!



Thank you!! They look nothing like me, so that's probably why!!   And in the spirit of that, I'm gonna try and go find one of Lauren since she wasn't in any of these!!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, here's my other girl in her favorite new Disney hat on Dumbo...


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Thank you!! They look nothing like me, so that's probably why!!   And in the spirit of that, I'm gonna try and go find one of Lauren since she wasn't in any of these!!!
> 
> Andrea




they look exactly like you...little brunette versions.  Like my daughter, she is a blonde mini-me LOL

And they are adorable in person!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> they look exactly like you...little brunette versions.  Like my daughter, she is a blonde mini-me LOL
> 
> And they are adorable in person!



Thanks! Can't wait until we can meet your DD!  

Andrea


----------



## TortugaDave

Yes, this is me.  I know, I know, I am wearing a ring in the pic.  I am the look the same,just no ring


----------



## JohnEric

Finally got enough posts to put up a photo!

This is me and a young friend back in 2002 (sorry, don't have a lot of recent photos, and this was the first one I came across that was from Disney!).  I'm the one on the left.

I look pretty much the same, except that I now wear glasses, and my hair is no longer uniform in color (yes, my intelligence has expanded my brain so much that the gray matter is starting to leak out through the hair follicles).  I've also expanded a bit in the midsection, but I find that the added insulation helps protect me against the cold wintry nights here in Florida.

Well, I'll let some of the other folks here be the judge of how much I've changed, since I'll be seeing them this weekend...    From what I've seen on this board, I suspect that there may be more recent photos of me appearing here sometime next week.


----------



## acm563

JohnEric said:


> Finally got enough posts to put up a photo!
> 
> This is me and a young friend back in 2002 (sorry, don't have a lot of recent photos, and this was the first one I came across that was from Disney!).  I'm the one on the left.
> 
> I look pretty much the same, except that I now wear glasses, and my hair is no longer uniform in color (yes, my intelligence has expanded my brain so much that the gray matter is starting to leak out through the hair follicles).  I've also expanded a bit in the midsection, but I find that the added insulation helps protect me against the cold wintry nights here in Florida.
> 
> Well, I'll let some of the other folks here be the judge of how much I've changed, since I'll be seeing them this weekend...    From what I've seen on this board, I suspect that there may be more recent photos of me appearing here sometime next week.



We NEVER posts pics without prior permission  and none of the "questionable" pics get posted anywhere....  (well um,there MIGHT be one or two posted elsewhere.... )
Nice picture


----------



## acm563

Great new pics everyone. 

Matty the pics of you and your children are adoreable!


----------



## MATTERHORN

acm563 said:


> Great new pics everyone.
> 
> Matty the pics of you and your children are adoreable!



Thanks so much! We had such a great time!! I wish I was going this week so I could meet up with you all! Have a great trip!  

Andrea


----------



## acm563

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks so much! We had such a great time!! I wish I was going this week so I could meet up with you all! Have a great trip!
> 
> Andrea



Well, there is always room for more, you and Amy should hop a plane and come on over


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, there is always room for more, you and Amy should hop a plane and come on over



Gawd I wish.  After Vegas and the little additional Xmas shopping I did for my DD tonight a last minute trip to WDW ain't happening.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Gawd I wish.  After Vegas and the little additional Xmas shopping I did for my DD tonight a last minute trip to WDW ain't happening.



Well, hmmm, idk, I think its just what the dr ordered for your hurt back and you need Matty to help you along...surely you can get your insurance company to go for it, go get a doctors order   (Wouldnt it be nice if it was that easy....) I am still planning on getting out to Vegas before next year is over with so..... Maybe I can talk T into a road trip....Thelma and Louise WILL ride again


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, hmmm, idk, I think its just what the dr ordered for your hurt back and you need Matty to help you along...surely you can get your insurance company to go for it, go get a doctors order   (Wouldnt it be nice if it was that easy....) I am still planning on getting out to Vegas before next year is over with so..... Maybe I can talk T into a road trip....Thelma and Louise WILL ride again



He was going to give me a note for work LOL.  Maybe I could talk him into Disney.

"I got a feva doc and Disney World is the cure!!"

I am in a goofy mood tonight.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> He was going to give me a note for work LOL.  Maybe I could talk him into Disney.
> 
> "I got a feva doc and Disney World is the cure!!"
> 
> I am in a goofy mood tonight.



Thats the best mood to be in , makes life a little easier


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Thats the best mood to be in , makes life a little easier




Gotta keep laughing so I don't cry everytime I get up off the couch.  

Just kidding it's not that bad. 

This was me when I got to Vegas...

   arty:

This was me and Matty after she picked me up from the airport and getting our nails done...

 

This was me after I fell...

   

This is me trying to make the pain go away...



And these are the poor cab drivers that had to listen to me, Darcy and Matty all night...



ok I must really be bored tonight I am having way to much fun with the smileys.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Gotta keep laughing so I don't cry everytime I get up off the couch.
> 
> Just kidding it's not that bad.
> 
> This was me when I got to Vegas...
> 
> arty:
> 
> This was me and Matty after she picked me up from the airport and getting our nails done...
> 
> 
> 
> This was me after I fell...
> 
> 
> 
> This is me trying to make the pain go away...
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the poor cab drivers that had to listen to me, Darcy and Matty all night...
> 
> 
> 
> ok I must really be bored tonight I am having way to much fun with the smileys.


----------



## buena vista

Hi all,

Tracy's camera has been hard at work these past 24 hours. Here are a few of them:

this is me when I'm hungry






an EPCOT Christmas






one of 5 rides on EE earlier today






more later


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Love the pics Tom & Tracy! Looks like our paparazzi girl has been getting some money shots!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Love the pics Tom & Tracy! Looks like our paparazzi girl has been getting some money shots!



Oh yeah... she's already taken close to 175 pics (I contributed about 10 of them). We took one of Bill Brown at rope drop and one of a young giraffe who came up to our Simba I safari vehicle in harambe. I'll try to get those up next.


----------



## buena vista

up close and personal in harambe






and now he's off to great the other guests while we chase down poachers






a REALLY advanced dining reservation in EPCOT


----------



## sand2270

Great pics Tom and Tracy!


----------



## acm563

Priceless picture of you hungry Tom  Looks like y'all are having fun


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> up close and personal in harambe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now he's off to great the other guests while we chase down poachers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a REALLY advanced dining reservation in EPCOT




OOOOH I want to pet the giraffe -  I  giraffes 

Have a blast.


----------



## Bill Brown

Kurt, Donna & Bill at Yak & Yeti, Tuesday, 9 December 2008.




Tracy and Tom at the DAK rope drop.  I've noticed everyone else that uses my camera seems to get sharper photos.  Hmmm? 
BTW, Tom, great shot with the giraffe.


----------



## PirateMel

Bill Brown said:


> Kurt, Donna & Bill at Yak & Yeti, Tuesday, 9 December 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy and Tom at the DAK rope drop.  I've noticed everyone else that uses my camera seems to get sharper photos.  Hmmm?
> BTW, Tom, great shot with the giraffe.



Nice Red sox shirts !!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am so happy to see that everyone is having fun...post more photos.


----------



## acm563

Thanks for the pics Bill


----------



## Master Mason

Bill Brown said:


> I've noticed everyone else that uses my camera seems to get sharper photos.  Hmmm?
> BTW, Tom, great shot with the giraffe.




Looking at your exif data, you have the f stop very wide open, and even with a P&S camera that is going to limit your depth of field.  your numbers were f/2.6  SS of 1/80 and ISO of 50  Your picture would have been clearer through the range if you had bumped up the ISO and closed down the f/stop some.  It apears that the focus took off of the guy in the fronts jacket as that is very sharp.


----------



## Bill Brown

Master Mason said:


> Looking at your exif data, you have the f stop very wide open, and even with a P&S camera that is going to limit your depth of field.  your numbers were f/2.6  SS of 1/80 and ISO of 50  Your picture would have been clearer through the range if you had bumped up the ISO and closed down the f/stop some.  It apears that the focus took off of the guy in the fronts jacket as that is very sharp.


Thanks for the info.  I'm not sure why the auto-settings are off when I snap the shot, but seem to be fine when someone else presses the trigger.  The settings shouldn't be changing just because I hand the camera to someone else.   All they're doing is snapping the picture.  This Exilim Z200 should just be taking perfect photos.


----------



## TortugaDave

Ok, here are some more for ya'll
work




beach




TOPGUN...kidding


----------



## Bill Brown

TortugaDave said:


> beach


Father and son at the bar?  All the booze on the shelves caught my eye, first.  Anyway, welcome aboard!


----------



## TortugaDave

Good eye, but it is a place called the fish house in Mexico Beach


----------



## JohnEric

Bill Brown said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'm not sure why the auto-settings are off when I snap the shot, but seem to be fine when someone else presses the trigger.  The settings shouldn't be changing just because I hand the camera to someone else.   All they're doing is snapping the picture.  This Exilim Z200 should just be taking perfect photos.



I could be WAYYYY off on this one, but I had a friend with a similar issue, so this might be worth checking out.  On some cameras, depressing the shutter button halfway allows the camera to autofocus; then, when you press the button fully, it takes the picture.  That allows you to focus on one item, reframe the image, then take the picture (if the object you want in focus isn't in the center of the shot).

So, if your friends are pressing the button slowly, but you're pressing it down quickly, the camera may not have time to correct the settings for you, and your pics would be out of focus.  If you're not doing so already, you may want to push down slowly on the shutter button, and see if that improves things.

Nice photos, though... even the out-of-focus ones.


----------



## Bill Brown

JohnEric said:


> I could be WAYYYY off on this one, but I had a friend with a similar issue, so this might be worth checking out.  On some cameras, depressing the shutter button halfway allows the camera to autofocus; then, when you press the button fully, it takes the picture.  That allows you to focus on one item, reframe the image, then take the picture (if the object you want in focus isn't in the center of the shot).
> 
> So, if your friends are pressing the button slowly, but you're pressing it down quickly, the camera may not have time to correct the settings for you, and your pics would be out of focus.  If you're not doing so already, you may want to push down slowly on the shutter button, and see if that improves things.
> 
> Nice photos, though... even the out-of-focus ones.


Downloaded and looked at the manual for the very first time.  You are correct!  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## PirateMel

TortugaDave said:


> Ok, here are some more for ya'll
> work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPGUN...kidding



Awwww - you are both adorable.


----------



## PirateMel

Here I am with My Mom and Aunt - 65th Bday trip in Sept


----------



## rebecca06261

TortugaDave said:


> Good eye, but it is a place called the fish house in Mexico Beach



I'm telling you Dave, we have such terrible timing! We have so many things in common... Mexico Beach, Atlanta, Disney, Disboards, Pirates, and law enforcement... *sigh* perhaps in my next life


----------



## JohnEric

Bill Brown said:


> Downloaded and looked at the manual for the very first time.  You are correct!  Thanks a bunch.



Fantastic!  Looking forward to the next batch of photos...

BTW will you be joining us on Saturday in Mexico?  I'm looking forward to meeting people but I'm having trouble keeping track of who will be there.


----------



## buena vista

Tracy and I are killing time at MCO waiting for our flights to board. Here are some more pics from the past few days. 

Goofy giving Tracy the hug of her life!


----------



## sand2270

Great pics Tom and Tracy!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Nice pics all of you!! How much fun, can't wait to make the singles trip next year. 

Andrea


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Great pics, looks like fun.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well, I see Tom has posted some of our great pics.  I actually got him to hold the camera on occasion, and he did pretty good! Of course I took all of the self portrait type of shots because I don't think his arm is long enough...LOL Just kidding Tom..lol ya know I loves ya! LOL


Here are some pics, and I also started a trip report, the link is in my siggie.
My last day...sad girl to be leaving the World!






One of a couple hilarious traditional Monorail funny face pics...







Bill Brown at AK rope drop.. and look at Minnie!! LOL I don't think she was intending to give me that greeting! LOL






We love Spaceship Earth!





My favorite picture of the entire trip!!! Epcot at night






I will have loads more pics of the holiday decorations at the parks and at some resorts, Food porn pics from some of the GREAT restaurants we ate at, and a couple more of our ugly mugs too in my trip report.


----------



## sand2270

Love the girl flipping you the bird!! ROFL!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oh Minnie, Minnie, Minnie- who would have guessed you had a naughty side...


----------



## DisTeach

Awesome pics, you guys!  It looks like you had lots of fun, and I wish I was there.  I'm so jealous of seeing you all in short-sleeved shirts!  I'll have to appease myself with experiencing Disney holiday magic (movies and tv?) from my cold Chicago home!  burrrr


----------



## libertybell7

Nice pic's of BV and Tracy...Im jealous...


----------



## Bill Brown

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Bill Brown at AK rope drop.. and look at Minnie!! LOL I don't think she was intending to give me that greeting! LOL.


Hmmm...  I suspect that was an intended little prank.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Bill Brown said:


> Hmmm...  I suspect that was an intended little prank.



Hahahaha that makes it even funnier!!! LOL I get flipped off at home a lot.. it is my first time getting it at the World!


----------



## Bill Brown

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha that makes it even funnier!!! LOL I get flipped off at home a lot.. it is my first time getting it at the World!


Anyway, I'm glad you caught me wearing my favorite AK t-shirt with the tiger prowling the jungle.  It's beginning to show its age with small holes here and there.


----------



## acm563

Great pics everyone and Tracy...thank you for posting my favorite picture of you and Tom


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Great pics everyone and Tracy...thank you for posting my favorite picture of you and Tom



I suppose that would be one of the monorail pics....   brat..


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I suppose that would be one of the monorail pics....   brat..



Gosh, first you tell me my son acts just like me now you are calling me a brat.... I am just crushed.....          As you recall, I asked her to PLEASE be certain to post that one...as it was my favorite....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Gosh, first you tell me my son acts just like me now you are calling me a brat.... I am just crushed.....          As you recall, I asked her to PLEASE be certain to post that one...as it was my favorite....



It was fun meeting Genesis, .. and confirmed that the apple didn't fall far from the tree


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> It was fun meeting Genesis, .. and confirmed that the apple didn't fall far from the tree



Only when he is being angelic of course....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Only when he is being angelic of course....



I missed the part where he was being angelic


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> I missed the part where he was being angelic



funny..Ang has always missed that part too....


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I missed the part where he was being angelic



Umm, hon , you are so NOT playing along with me here... 
Ok, so I admit it, my son is a not so angelic....and yes he is the worlds biggest flirt...and smart mouth..  but those are the only ways he takes after me...oh wait...per what the ladies tell me he is cute as well , so we know he takes THAT after me....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> funny..Ang has always missed that part too....



Hey YOU! There are times when my son is very angelic.. he has the heart of an angel when he is dealing with children or those less fortunate than himself, we just differ on a lot of the things he has tolerance for where I do not and vice versa................ I have never claimed that my son does not have some angelic qualities     
Now, you on the other hand do not have an angelic bone in your body


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I missed the part where he was being angelic



I have to confirm this. As much as it kills me.... 

He can be very sweet and angelic


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I have to confirm this. As much as it kills me....
> 
> He can be very sweet and angelic



See, now if Carrie can confirm G was angelic you KNOW it has to be true as she never says that about anyone...


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I missed the part where he was being angelic



oh you must have met him before a nice shower... and a comfy chair...."well thats all I remember he was telling mom.... regarding a certain phone call" 

 Ang!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> oh you must have met him before a nice shower... and a comfy chair...."well thats all I remember he was telling mom.... regarding a certain phone call"
> 
> Ang!!!



Timmy        It was so good to finally meet you in person


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Timmy        It was so good to finally meet you in person



it was short and sweet... and we have to plan for a longer meet.. like a weekend getaway or something... with or without G ... 
"
not that i dont likem you G... but I know how busy you can be !!!"


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> it was short and sweet... and we have to plan for a longer meet.. like a weekend getaway or something... with or without G ...
> "
> not that i dont likem you G... but I know how busy you can be !!!"


Umm, I suggest WITHOUT G so I dont have to be in "Mommy"mode  and I will be going to Foxwood if you are there


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> See, now if Carrie can confirm G was angelic you KNOW it has to be true as she never says that about anyone...



...well except for her Dad of course...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> See, now if Carrie can confirm G was angelic you KNOW it has to be true as she never says that about anyone...



He payed me   

oh to say that.. that is


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Umm, I suggest WITHOUT G so I dont have to be in "Mommy"mode  and I will be going to Foxwood if you are there



if work dont send me to Oakland I will def'ly be at Foxwood.. I will find out 1st week of January...



tawasdave said:


> ...well except for her Dad of course...




 I have a personal question..... Mr Randy.....


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> if work dont send me to Oakland I will def'ly be at Foxwood.. I will find out 1st week of January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a personal question..... Mr Randy.....



TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


You must go to foxwoods.. THat is an order. 

Word UP YO


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> He payed me


     

Ummmm, Ang..I think you need to have that talk with your children...


----------



## tawasdave

ANTSS2001 said:


> I have a personal question..... Mr Randy.....





Yes?...axe away...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ummmm, Ang..I think you need to have that talk with your children...



Oh its ok

We are from West Virginia and we are going to have 5 and half babies


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> You must go to foxwoods.. THat is an order.
> 
> Word UP YO



I will def'ly go ... so far it is just in the drawing  board at work about training in Oakland


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> Yes?...axe away...



were you at JR last Saturday  the 6th ???


----------



## tawasdave

ANTSS2001 said:


> were you at JR last Saturday  the 6th ???



    Ang told me what you were going to do...wish you would have..whoever that was at JR's that night would of thought what the...

In other words.....nope I did not make it to JR's this trip...lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> Ang told me what you were going to do...wish you would have..whoever that was at JR's that night would of thought what the...
> 
> In other words.....nope I did not make it to JR's this trip...lol



whew!!!  thank God I did not listen to Ang    but he sure looks like you in your pictures


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> I will def'ly go ... so far it is just in the drawing  board at work about training in Oakland



ssssssssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttt


----------



## tawasdave

ANTSS2001 said:


> whew!!!  thank God I did not listen to Ang    but he sure looks like you in your pictures



Well now don't tell Ang I said this but I think with time you will learn that listening to her will only get you in trouble...   

Lord I apologize, and please be with the starving pygmy's in Africa...Amen...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Great pics everyone and Tracy...thank you for posting my favorite picture of you and Tom



LOL I thought this one was your favorite! 





OK, I am going to go run and hide now...lol Tom, remember that I love you as I post these pictures...LOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I thought this one was your favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to go run and hide now...lol Tom, remember that I love you as I post these pictures...LOL




Aww...pretty...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> Aww...pretty...



LOL Yeah we are special...lol


----------



## buena vista

OMG... it's a really good thing I don't embarass easily. Needless to say, we were having fun.. and we weren't even drunk then.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> OMG... it's a really good thing I don't embarass easily. Needless to say, we were having fun.. and we weren't even drunk then.



No that was stone sober...LOL and you are such a ham.. we all know how you love the attention...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> No that was stone sober...LOL and you are such a ham.. we all know how you love the attention...lol



the silly picture on the monorail tradition is not mine, I was just a good sport, and you know it


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> the silly picture on the monorail tradition is not mine, I was just a good sport, and you know it


yes yes it is my tradition.. and my way to get funny pictures of the ones I am with...lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> ...well except for her Dad of course...


Carrie has NEVER said you were angelic my dear so be careful or it will be raining in MI from all your fibs...



Carrieannew said:


> He payed me
> 
> oh to say that.. that is



     



ANTSS2001 said:


> if work dont send me to Oakland I will def'ly be at Foxwood.. I will find out 1st week of January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a personal question..... Mr Randy.....



Yay!!!! and hehehe Randy NEVER minds personal questions btw.... 



Carrieannew said:


> Oh its ok
> 
> We are from West Virginia and we are going to have 5 and half babies


Yes, and they are going to have 10 1/2 toes and 9 1/2 fingers and....... I heard it all day long 



ANTSS2001 said:


> whew!!!  *thank God I did not listen to Ang *   but he sure looks like you in your pictures


 Silly lady, when you asked me I first said take a pic and send me and I will tell you if its Randy, then I said well go ask the guy if its him....geesh......lolrof.....I would never say go up and give some random stranger a big kiss and embarass him with the woman he is with.... 



tawasdave said:


> Well now don't tell Ang I said this but I think with time you will learn that listening to her will only get you in trouble...
> 
> Lord I apologize, and please be with the starving pygmy's in Africa...Amen...


Its going to take a lot more prayers than that Randy to ever get you into my good graces again...I no longer like you....and all I hear is blah, blah, blah...



AND.....ty Tracy for more wonderful pictures of you and Tom, I will have to upload them onto my computer for future reference


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Its going to take a lot more prayers than that Randy to ever get you into my good graces again...I no longer like you....and all I hear is blah, blah, blah...




Awwwwwwwwwwwww, honey....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> ssssssssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttt



I am so bum to have miss you last week... But I get to see TT 2x and got to sit down with DAD and chatted... he such a charmer!!!!!



acm563 said:


> Silly lady, when you asked me I first said take a pic and send me and I will tell you if its Randy, then I said well go ask the guy if its him....geesh......lolrof.....I would never say go up and give some random stranger a big kiss and embarass him with the woman he is with....



well....


----------



## feettklr

This is me...remember ladies, I'm available. LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

feettklr said:


> This is me...remember ladies, I'm available. LOL



there you go ladies... "making a mental note" he is available...

ok  we are adding your name on the Cool Dude List


----------



## feettklr

alright!!!! I am now a "cool dude". (woo hoo!!!!)


----------



## acm563

I didnt take any pictures of "people" (lol) this time around except for these 2 of Rebecca and Genesis and one of Carrie in her Santa Hat


----------



## rebecca06261

OMG! I look like satan reincarnated lmao


----------



## feettklr

> OMG! I look like satan reincarnated lmao



Someone didn't fix the red eyes. LOL


----------



## buena vista

rebecca06261 said:


> OMG! I look like satan reincarnated lmao



could be worse.. you could've been on the monorail with me and Tracy and coaxed into making funny face pictures.


----------



## tawasdave

..and where is the one of Carrie in her Santa Hat?


----------



## acm563

feettklr said:


> Someone didn't fix the red eyes. LOL



lol..I am on the wrong computer to be doing any photo fixes...that is your area of expertise hahahah


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> ..and where is the one of Carrie in her Santa Hat?


Carrie and I have the same rule about pictures, they MUST get our approval before they are posted and I just now sent it to her..Actually its a VERY good picture and I hope she lets me post it...Genesis took some really good pics of her as well but getting him to find the time to upload pictures will be a chore....


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> could be worse.. you could've been on the monorail with me and Tracy and coaxed into making funny face pictures.



OMG, u mean those were funny faces????????????  I thought they were normal pictures


----------



## acm563

Carrie Santa


----------



## feettklr

> lol..I am on the wrong computer to be doing any photo fixes...that is your area of expertise hahahah



yeah, that is true.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie Santa



I was a little tipsy 

Mostly because I dont even remember you taking this picture.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I was a little tipsy




Ya could knock me over with a feather....


----------



## feettklr

Carrieannew said:


> I was a little tipsy
> 
> Mostly because I dont even remember you taking this picture.



No way...really? I couldn't tell...except you're staring off into space.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ya could knock me over with a feather....



That was the only night of the trip though.. and it was all in hour of Caits Party!!! 

I was ok till songs of a certain southern state made me drink and someone being stupid increased my rate of drinking... to a state that well was pretty bad.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I was a little tipsy
> 
> Mostly because I dont even remember you taking this picture.



 I have learned that with you I have to take pictures on the sly, just like I do with Genesis, and if I do that then I get some good pictures  As you can see this was at JRs, (see Caits pink feather boa.. )
  Good times... ... and many more to come... I see another trip to Florida in the VERY near future.......................


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> That was the only night of the trip though.. and it was all in hour of Caits Party!!!
> 
> I was ok till songs of a certain southern state made me drink and someone being stupid increased my rate of drinking... to a state that well was pretty bad.



I could not believe how many references there were to that state during our visit as well as other things  I have to say this was an interesting vacation in ways more different than any of our other vacations together. I am so glad you suggested the Margarita Meet and that I went to JRs.............


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie and I have the same rule about pictures, they MUST get our approval before they are posted and I just now sent it to her..Actually its a VERY good picture and I hope she lets me post it...Genesis took some really good pics of her as well but getting him to find the time to upload pictures will be a chore....



Speaking of pictures... I'm not sure all the pictures he took are ok for a family board 

My halo came back a little tarnished. 

He needs to get on that. And then scan the one from E/E as well.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Speaking of pictures... I'm not sure all the pictures he took are ok for a family board
> 
> My halo came back a little tarnished.
> 
> He needs to get on that. *And then scan the one from E/E as well*.



I dont think he has a scanner Carrie, well he has an old one but I have no idea if it still even works, I will try to remember to get it from him and scan it ..and YOU have a copy of it so why dont YOU scan it and post it...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I dont think he has a scanner Carrie, well he has an old one but I have no idea if it still even works, I will try to remember to get it from him and scan it ..and YOU have a copy of it so why dont YOU scan it and post it...



Because that would require work.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Speaking of pictures... I'm not sure all the pictures he took are ok for a family board
> 
> My halo came back a little tarnished.
> 
> He needs to get on that. And then scan the one from E/E as well.



Since when did you have a halo??


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Since when did you have a halo??



Oh is that why I cant find it?
Darnit


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Since when did you have a halo??



I think she has herself a bit confused thinking I have rubbed off on her since we hang out so much..............


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> I think she has herself a bit confused thinking I have rubbed off on her since we hang out so much..............



don't even get us started on _your_ halo..


----------



## buena vista

buena vista said:


> don't even get us started on _your_ halo..



'scuse me... _your all's_ halo


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> don't even get us started on _your_ halo..




       
I had this halo long before I ever started posting on the disboards  My aol screen name has always been Tarnsihedhalo111 so there Mr Smarty Pants ... and that is my myspace address as well... In fact this angelic attitude goes all the way back to my birth..There is a reason my father named me Angel(a)


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> 'scuse me... _your all's_ halo


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> 'scuse me... _your all's_ halo


     Well, me and my halo have to go and pick Marie up ....this being a mother again is rough you know...  so y'all play nicely


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> could be worse.. you could've been on the monorail with me and Tracy and coaxed into making funny face pictures.



Oh Puh-leez! Get over yourself.. You were a very very very willing participant in the funny face photos!! How else would I have like 5 funny face photos?!? Mr. Innocent.  Geez, what is so wrong with having a little bit of fun?  Did I "coax" you into the finger up your nose picture I am nice enough not to post online too?



acm563 said:


> OMG, u mean those were funny faces????????????  I thought they were normal pictures



LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Puh-leez! Get over yourself.. You were a very very very willing participant in the funny face photos!! How else would I have like 5 funny face photos?!? Mr. Innocent.  Geez, what is so wrong with having a little bit of fun?  Did I "coax" you into the finger up your nose picture I am nice enough not to post online too?



I never claimed to be an unwilling participant - on the contrary, it was a blast - even the spaceship earth impromptu pic lol (George Carlin taught me that one in his Class Clown gag


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I never claimed to be an unwilling participant - on the contrary, it was a blast - even the spaceship earth impromptu pic lol (George Carlin taught me that one in his Class Clown gag



one word for you.
buttcheeks


that is all


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> one word for you.
> buttcheeks
> 
> that is all



I thought there'd be a "face" on the end of that ala Waiting for Guffman


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> one word for you.
> buttcheeks
> 
> 
> that is all




  and I must have missed the finger up the nose one when I was looking at the pics in your camera....and here I thought you and I had become friends and now I find out you are holding out on me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I thought there'd be a "face" on the end of that ala Waiting for Guffman



no I was thinking more Raw


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> and I must have missed the finger up the nose one when I was looking at the pics in your camera....and here I thought you and I had become friends and now I find out you are holding out on me



haha the "Maturity of Mr. Simard" pic was taken after you and G left Epcot that night. lol 

Tom has said he does not embarrass easily... maybe I should just post it here...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> haha the "Maturity of Mr. Simard" pic was taken after you and G left Epcot that night. lol
> *
> Tom has said he does not embarrass easily*... maybe I should just post it here...




Oh really????????? That's interesting....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> and I must have missed the finger up the nose one when I was looking at the pics in your camera....and here I thought you and I had become friends and now I find out you are holding out on me



long story short, Robin and Tracy were riding in the time travel vehicle behind me on Spaceship Earth, and I made a.. gesture.. a.l.a. George Carlin on his Class Clown album (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41E7EJNZE1L._SS500_.jpg) for my SE photo and for a photo op for Tracy. Embarassing, but funny.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tom, you better be bracing for this one dear!!! Me thinks you are about to get red....


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> haha the "Maturity of Mr. Simard" pic was taken after you and G left Epcot that night. lol
> 
> Tom has said he does not embarrass easily... maybe I should just post it here...



yeah well, that one IS embarassing, and I'm glad and grateful you haven't posted it.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> yeah well, that one IS embarassing, and I'm glad and grateful you haven't posted it.




Tracy, I feel a blackmailing opportunity arising so hold onto that picture


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> long story short, Robin and Tracy were riding in the time travel vehicle behind me on Spaceship Earth, and I made a.. gesture.. a.l.a. George Carlin on his Class Clown album (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41E7EJNZE1L._SS500_.jpg) for my SE photo and for a photo op for Tracy. Embarassing, but funny.



Gee, you can make gestures like that and G got kicked off ToT for sticking out his tongue....go figure.... (this seriously happened, we had a very RUDE CM named Sarah, who later got in trouble for her rudeness to us and she honestly needed to be terminated for her actions)


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> one word for you.
> buttcheeks
> 
> 
> that is all




Keller Williams has a song 'Buttsweat', I am wondering if there is any connection.......


----------



## kidpix

This is me with a new name, for anyone who wants to reach me. I am "feettklr".


----------



## JohnEric

acm563 said:


> Gee, you can make gestures like that and G got kicked off ToT for sticking out his tongue....go figure.... (this seriously happened, we had a very RUDE CM named Sarah, who later got in trouble for her rudeness to us and she honestly needed to be terminated for her actions)



Ange, LET IT GO!  You know we can't all be the paragon of patience and virtue that you are.    I know it was a bad move on her part, but maybe she was having a bad day.  Even the CMs need a little extra magic now and then.

Boy, I leave this thread alone for a few days, and it just becomes a big conversation about bad pics and JRs.  I love it!  

BTW we never got to take that picture of me... have to do it next time...


----------



## acm563

JohnEric said:


> Ange, LET IT GO!  You know we can't all be the paragon of patience and virtue that you are.    I know it was a bad move on her part, but maybe she was having a bad day.  Even the CMs need a little extra magic now and then.
> 
> Boy, I leave this thread alone for a few days, and it just becomes a big conversation about bad pics and JRs.  I love it!
> 
> BTW we never got to take that picture of me... have to do it next time...




  

and we shall be certain to get plenty of pictures the next time I  am there...( which I am thinking will be February)but please no pictures of you with your finger up your nose, we shall leave those moves just for Tom and Tracy


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> and we shall be certain to get plenty of pictures the next time I  am there...( which I am thinking will be February)but please no pictures of you with your finger up your nose, we shall leave those moves just for Tom and Tracy



OK, for the record, the finger was not up the nose, but was made to appear that way.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> OK, for the record, the finger was not up the nose, but was made to appear that way.



Awww, Tom, you know I luvs ya,   I know you well enough to know your finger was not up your nose...and you're really much cuter in person than these pictures, and you have a great sense of humor, and you are very intelligent, kind and generous, a great host and a wonderful cook......and you love dogs and children......
(whew, there did I cover it all....)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Awww, Tom, you know I luvs ya,   I know you well enough to know your finger was not up your nose...and you're really much cuter in person than these pictures, and you have a great sense of humor, and you are very intelligent, kind and generous, a great host and a wonderful cook......and you love dogs and children......
> (whew, there did I cover it all....)




Oh, I will add to the love fest...lol I have posted some bad photos... but I have a bunch of cute photos of him as well...lol So I will post them...

Here is one of my favorites from our September trip.. a true smile while we were at the American Adventure..





Showing his patience by waiting for us slow walkers/picture takers in Boston...





A Monorail pic where only I look "special" and Tom is beaming...lol





And we are super cute in this picture too...lol






So there we go... Tom, you are photogenic sometimes


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, I will add to the love fest...lol I have posted some bad photos... but I have a bunch of cute photos of him as well...lol So I will post them...
> 
> Here is one of my favorites from our September trip.. a true smile while we were at the American Adventure..
> 
> 
> Showing his patience by waiting for us slow walkers/picture takers in Boston...
> 
> 
> A Monorail pic where only I look "special" and Tom is beaming...lol
> 
> 
> And we are super cute in this picture too...lol
> 
> 
> So there we go... Tom, you are photogenic *sometimes*



And all of us who know him in person, know the sweet friend that he is so all is well on the disboards


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> And all of us who know him in person, know the sweet friend that he is so all is well on the disboards



Well the man always talks about how unphotogenic he is! LOL I was just saying he is photogenic sometimes...lol 

And yes he is a very sweet man, one of the best friends I have, and if I say anymore I will gag myself to death!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well the man always talks about how unphotogenic he is! LOL I was just saying he is photogenic sometimes...lol
> 
> And yes he is a very sweet man, one of the best friends I have, and if I say anymore I will gag myself to death!


Tracy...the queen of the gaggalicious and Gaggy McGaggerstein..... (and that is how I will always remember you)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Tracy...the queen of the gaggalicious and Gaggy McGaggerstein..... (and that is how I will always remember you)



hahaha


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> And all of us who know him in person, know the sweet friend that he is so all is well on the disboards





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well the man always talks about how unphotogenic he is! LOL I was just saying he is photogenic sometimes...lol
> 
> And yes he is a very sweet man, one of the best friends I have, and if I say anymore I will gag myself to death!



Geez!  Thank you both for your McGagginess


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Geez!  Thank you both for your McGagginess


 Well you know how easy people have a tendency to misunderstand the things we post on here  We couldn't have them thinking these images are "the real Tom" so we felt clarification was needed...
(and btw you have my address so I will be expecting my check soon...and this time I hope it doesnt bounce )


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well you know how easy people have a tendency to misunderstand the things we post on here  We couldn't have them thinking these images are "the real Tom" so we felt clarification was needed...
> (and btw you have my address so I will be expecting my check soon...and this time I hope it doesnt bounce )



You should know by now that I pay in Disney dollars.. and unlike Tiggers and bumbles, those never bounce


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> You should know by now that I pay in Disney dollars.. and unlike Tiggers and bumbles, those never bounce


Good answer  I accept any form of Disney payment.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

"thud" ... hello peeps!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> "thud" ... hello peeps!!!


TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  am working on my next


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  am working on my next


No fair...lol...You didnt share the first  bottle with me even..geesh...and do you know yet if you are  going to  be at Foxwoods? Looks like Carrie has convinced G to go so I need to find a different partner in crime


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> No fair...lol...You didnt share the first  bottle with me even..geesh...and do you know yet if you are  going to  be at Foxwoods? Looks like Carrie has convinced G to go so I need to find a different partner in crime



Ok me and G will be partner in crime then.. so you can be with Carrie.. thats the least I can do for you my friend.... 


my nephews came to visit and now they have raided my bar!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok me and G will be partner in crime then.. so you can be with Carrie.. thats the least I can do for you my friend....
> 
> 
> my nephews came to visit and now they have raided my bar!!!



  I think that would defeat Carrie's purpose


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I think that would defeat Carrie's purpose




well.. I have not had a one on one time with G....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> well.. I have not had a one on one time with G....



hahah I think you would quite enjoy some one on one time with G....     Remember , he loves Asian women


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> hahah I think you would quite enjoy some one on one time with G....     Remember , he loves Asian women



he can take me as his lont lost Asian Aunt!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> he can take me as his lont lost Asian Aunt!


...and then he will be asking you about cousins or neices...........


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> ...and then he will be asking you about cousins or neices...........



that I can provide!!!!!!!!!!!  but then I also have friendssssss


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> He payed me
> 
> oh to say that.. that is



So now we know how Carrie can visit Disney so many times a year!!!



tawasdave said:


> ..and where is the one of Carrie in her Santa Hat?



That just looks like Carrie with a fur headband on, I don't see any Santa hat, although there is that "deer in the headlights" look that she is giving off


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> So now we know how Carrie can visit Disney so many times a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That just looks like Carrie with a fur headband on, I don't see any Santa hat, although there is that "deer in the headlights" look that she is giving off



Hello,
How goes the Christmass production this year?


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> How goes the Christmas production this year?



Well the quality is higher but the variety is lower!!!  Finishing off some stuff today, but not that many items, toooo much work, but yes I would like to spend the time in the kitchen but there were other priorities - groceries, laundry, shovelling, and sleep!!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

JohnEric said:


> Fantastic!  Looking forward to the next batch of photos...
> 
> BTW will you be joining us on Saturday in Mexico?  I'm looking forward to meeting people but I'm having trouble keeping track of who will be there.


At home, just finished burning copies of my pics to a DVD.  First time I had too much to fit on a CD from one trip.  Had 1,550 pics.  After deleting most of the poor quality shots, I was left with 873.  This new camera is not as user friendly as my earlier model Casio.  Though I've only glanced over one page of the manual, so far.  Never opened the manual for the older model.

I confess to avoiding alcohol consumption oriented activities, so I wasn't at the margaritas Mexico meetup.  Though I enjoy a glass of Woodpecker dry cider with a meal at the Rose & Crown.   That's the extent of my alcohol drinking.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I just had to share from my first cruise (of which I am still riding the high off of).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Is this NOT  a pix thread. . .I need pix peeps. . .


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> Is this NOT  a pix thread. . .I need pix peeps. . .


Huh?


----------



## TortugaDave

nurse.darcy said:


> Is this NOT  a pix thread. . .I need pix peeps. . .


Again, not disney,but pics from today


----------



## OlyWaguy

Ok... here goes. I scanned this one the other day for a friend and since I haven't posted in forever.... (another friend took the pic and had it developed... what's up with that old technology)


Cheers from a local Irish pub.


----------



## acm563

Great new pics everyone, thanks for sharing  It is always nice to put a face to the posts


----------



## tsing

nurse.darcy said:


> Is this NOT  a pix thread. . .I need pix peeps. . .



Had trouble finding a recent picture.  This one's 9 years old.  Remove the glasses, lose about eight pounds (about 3/4 of it from around the face), and more gray hair.  All of the men in my family are bald.  I didn't stand a chance!

I would've tried hair color for men, but it doesn't work well on scalps!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bill Brown said:


> Huh?



Bill, reread the post mister. . .I said this is a pix thread. . .give me pix. . .(okay so that is the literal translation of what I said but you get it. . .)


----------



## Bill Brown

nurse.darcy said:


> Bill, reread the post mister. . .I said this is a pix thread. . .give me pix. . .(okay so that is the literal translation of what I said but you get it. . .)


I thought it was a bit odd that you made your post directly above a Disney-related pix post.   Anyway, I beg to differ on your strict fundamentalist interpretation of the thread subject.  Blabbin' about photos and related stories fits in with my read of the thread subject.  I prefer to see discussions evolve from various pix posts.  Different strokes for different folks.  Peace!


----------



## NJGuy3

Happy Holidays! 
Grand Floridian Photopass photo session.


----------



## libertybell7

Hey Leo...Nice pic...


----------



## NJGuy3

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## libertybell7

Your welcome...






Im being silly today


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hi shawn, silly  boy


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi shawn, silly  boy



Hi Darcy, Got any pic's of your adventures...


----------



## Bill Brown

Merry Christmas!
(Happy Christmas to our U.K. friends)


----------



## Bloodhound

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## CastleCreations

TortugaDave said:


> Again, not disney,but pics from today



Very nice...but you look really cold..brrr...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Darcy, Got any pic's of your adventures...



Shawn, next time I have a day off I will post some pics. I have gotten lazy in the pic posting department.


----------



## JeffGoldblum




----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  Here's a picture of me (rockin' the Sarah Palin-look    ) and my Christmas angel grandson on his first Christmas.   If I'm not back again before then, everyone have a great New Year!


----------



## kgle

Ahhh! Hope everyone had an awesome holiday. I finished with finals almost 2 weeks ago and have about 2 weeks off of school. I've been to busy to feed my addiction on here! I even extended my trip to WDW from 7-10 days  Woohoo!


----------



## Sha

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  Here's a picture of me (rockin' the Sarah Palin-look    ) and my Christmas angel grandson on his first Christmas.   If I'm not back again before then, everyone have a great New Year!



He is adorable!!! Hard to believe youre a grandmother


----------



## ahoff

Goofy4Disney! said:


> (rockin' the Sarah Palin-look    )




Sarah could take some tips from you


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Hello everyone!  I hope you all had a nice Christmas.  I have used the time off work to load my vacation pics to my computer.  Here's hoping I did it right


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

I know this has been asked before, but what do i need to do to post pics?  I downloaded some into photobucket, but they're not showing up here!


----------



## acm563

GrimGrinningVal said:


> I know this has been asked before, but what do i need to do to post pics?  I downloaded some into photobucket, but they're not showing up here!



Copy and paste the img tag from photobucket


----------



## GrimGrinningVal




----------



## GrimGrinningVal

sorry about all the different pic sizes.  I'll do better on the next batch!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## acm563

Nice new pictures everyone


----------



## NJGuy3

Here are 2 tutorials to using photobucket. Hope this helps anyone having questions... 

Uploading photos to your photobucket account:
http://tutorials.photobucket.com/tutorial_188.html

Linking photos to forums, boards, etc.:
http://tutorials.photobucket.com/tutorial_150.html


----------



## PirateMel

Okay here is one from My Oct trip - TT and I had dinner with Friends.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Okay here is one from My Oct trip - TT and I had dinner with Friends.



Cute picture Mel  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## tawasdave

Great pic Mel....and a early Happy New Year to all my DIS friends!!!


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Mom and I at the Caymen Island Turtle Farm




Here I am at the Caymen Island "Hell" rock formations




Christmas tree on Disney's private island

Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## TortugaDave

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  Here's a picture of me (rockin' the Sarah Palin-look    ) and my Christmas angel grandson on his first Christmas.   If I'm not back again before then, everyone have a great New Year!




Great pic!


----------



## Bill Brown

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Christmas tree on Disney's private island
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys!


Thanks for sharin' the great pictures.   Is the shadow the ship?  Guessin' nothing else out there that big.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Okay here is one from My Oct trip - TT and I had dinner with Friends.



Hey that pic looks familiar I wonder who was taking the pic... Yep we sure did and had a great time...


----------



## rucorey

Hello!!

I'm checking in from Chicagoland. Any Solo traveler's from my neck of the woods?

I think I'll be booking for Feb around Valentine's Day, staying at WL or AK. Anyone planning a meet? Who's up for breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe? Need Ketchup??! 

B

ps - pic to come after i have at least 10 posts (whats up Mod??)


----------



## DisTeach

So my computer is still not with the times, so I just changed my avatar with a pic lol...there ya go!


----------



## Disney Bachelor

With the lovely Miss Alice...in a world of my own.


----------



## acm563

Disney Bachelor said:


> With the lovely Miss Alice...in a world of my own.



Nice pic and loving the border...


----------



## Carrieannew

Disney Bachelor said:


> With the lovely Miss Alice...in a world of my own.



Will there be a reality show Mr. Bachelor? 

I vote for the first challenge to be something wicked fun.


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Will there be a reality show Mr. Bachelor?
> 
> I vote for the first challenge to be something wicked fun.



It could be The Bachelor in DisneyWorld...Disney princesses compete for the handsome prince.  Ooh...I would definitely watch that!


----------



## Disney Bachelor

Carrieannew said:


> Will there be a reality show Mr. Bachelor?
> 
> I vote for the first challenge to be something wicked fun.



Interesting concept.  But that would mean that after the finale, when I pick a winner, I wouldn't be able to use the single rider lines anymore.


----------



## CinRell

sand2270 said:


> It could be The Bachelor in DisneyWorld...Disney princesses compete for the handsome prince.  Ooh...I would definitely watch that!



That happened already on these boards and.. well.. it didn't end pretty LOL


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> That happened already on these boards and.. well.. it didn't end pretty LOL



oh I meant THE Disney princesses...Snow White, Cinderella, etc.  

The scene in Shrek (two maybe three, can't remember) with the princesses talking is what popped into my head.


----------



## ahoff

CinRell said:


> That happened already on these boards and.. well.. it didn't end pretty LOL




Yes, what did happen with that?  I forgot the name, was it Uncle Mike?  Uncle John keeps popping up, because it's a Grateful Dead song, but someone must have some story about it.....


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Yes, what did happen with that?  I forgot the name, was it Uncle Mike?  Uncle John keeps popping up, because it's a Grateful Dead song, but someone must have some story about it.....



oh yeah I do remember that!!  It did get ugly for a bit but than I thought he ended up meeting someone.


----------



## tawasdave

Ok folks on one of the threads in the singles area someone said they wish there was a thread with just info on the people in this single life...

well ask and you shall receive...please everybody go to this thread for a Rollcall

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29566281&posted=1#post29566281

Thanks


----------



## Ragnrok23

ahoff said:


> Yes, what did happen with that?  I forgot the name, was it Uncle Mike?  Uncle John keeps popping up, because it's a Grateful Dead song, but someone must have some story about it.....



Yes- Inquiring minds wants to know


----------



## CinRell

He picked someone and I guess lots of feelings were hurt. I didn't follow too closely just saw lots of bickering. I made the fun graphic for him though (I love messing with graphics... kinda like the one I made for Joe LOL!)






This was my bachelor one... I honestly don't remember his name.


----------



## Ragnrok23

CinRell said:


> He picked someone and I guess lots of feelings were hurt. I didn't follow too closely just saw lots of bickering. I made the fun graphic for him though (I love messing with graphics... kinda like the one I made for Joe LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my bachelor one... I honestly don't remember his name.




so basically some guy started a thread and a bunch of women were fighting for him to "choose" them, then after he picked one the others started bickering?  

stupid work PC won't let me see the pics


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> so basically some guy started a thread and a bunch of women were fighting for him to "choose" them, then after he picked one the others started bickering?
> 
> stupid work PC won't let me see the pics



I remember following it...

His niece started it.  She was trying to find a nice disney girl for him.  I think there was a misunderstanding about a post and things got a little ugly.  I don't recall there being any bickering about the actual man.


----------



## CinRell

sand2270 said:


> I remember following it...
> 
> His niece started it.  She was trying to find a nice disney girl for him.  I think there was a misunderstanding about a post and things got a little ugly.  I don't recall there being any bickering about the actual man.



Yes his niece started it... and he was supposed to come on and talk to women.. but I think some women felt he didn't give them a fair chance. I don't think they were bickering about him but.... I think it boiled down to that basically.


----------



## Ragnrok23

sand2270 said:


> I remember following it...
> 
> His niece started it.  She was trying to find a nice disney girl for him.  I think there was a misunderstanding about a post and things got a little ugly.  I don't recall there being any bickering about the actual man.



was that only a few months ago?

I remember reading a post were someone was trying to find a girl for a relative.


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> was that only a few months ago?
> 
> I remember reading a post were someone was trying to find a girl for a relative.



yes I think so.  I have been on for about 8 months, think it was a few months ago.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Yes, what did happen with that?  I forgot the name, was it Uncle Mike?  Uncle John keeps popping up, because it's a Grateful Dead song, but someone must have some story about it.....



I think the "bickering" came about when some people thought he existed and others thought he was a figment of the imagination and his name was Uncle Paul and he was supposed to have met up with someone in the fall if I remember correctly but not certain who it was...but I imagine the thread might still be somewhere around....
As far as anyone bickering over him, no it wasnt that way at all.....


----------



## acm563

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765349
Heres the link


----------



## Ragnrok23

sand2270 said:


> yes I think so.  I have been on for about 8 months, think it was a few months ago.





acm563 said:


> I think the "bickering" came about when some people thought he existed and others thought he was a figment of the imagination and his name was Uncle Paul and he was supposed to have met up with someone in the fall if I remember correctly but not certain who it was...but I imagine the thread might still be somewhere around....
> As far as anyone bickering over him, no it wasnt that way at all.....



I always miss all the good drama on these boards


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I think the "bickering" came about when some people thought he existed and others thought he was a figment of the imagination and his name was Uncle Paul and he was supposed to have met up with someone in the fall if I remember correctly but not certain who it was...but I imagine the thread might still be somewhere around....
> As far as anyone bickering over him, no it wasnt that way at all.....



Not to change the topic but having been on the boards for almost a year now and seeing how some threads escalate it makes me wonder what the interactions would be like in person?  Are people really that aggressive or are they hiding behind the safety of a keyboard and monitor?  I try hard to edit myself and not post something I wouldn't say in person.

Anyway just realized I got way off course of what the purpose of this thread is about and Leo may scold me.


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> I always miss all the good drama on these boards



You have been over to the communities board right?  You want drama head over there.


----------



## ahoff

Uncle Paul... Thanks, Angy.  For some reason John was the first name I thought of when placed next to Uncle.  Also thought of Uncle Leo, but I had an idea it was a one syllable name.  Which also eliminated Uncle Remus.  I was pretty sure it was not Uncle Sam or Uncle Tom, which led me to Uncle Mike.  

So, what has become of the Uncle Paul saga?  Someone must know, and inquiring minds want to know.  Especially on a Fiday.


----------



## Ragnrok23

sand2270 said:


> You have been over to the communities board right?  You want drama head over there.



I actually find the budget boards to be worse

well now that i think about it it's the comments from the community board responding to threads on the budget board


----------



## sand2270

Ragnrok23 said:


> I actually find the budget boards to be worse
> 
> well now that i think about it it's the comments from the community board responding to threads on the budget board



LOL


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> He picked someone and I guess lots of feelings were hurt. I didn't follow too closely just saw lots of bickering. I made the fun graphic for him though (I love messing with graphics... kinda like the one I made for Joe LOL!)



I open up a chat room and see what happens?  

Oh well, at least its not a frozen banana...


----------



## NJGuy3

sand2270 said:


> You have been over to the communities board right?  You want drama head over there.


...And if you want to talk and not post pics, head over to the other singles threads to do so!  



sand2270 said:


> Anyway just realized I got way off course of what the purpose of this thread is about and Leo may scold me.


Thanks for realizing the purpose of this thread, I appreciate it. If I scold you, then there would be a half dozen others also to scold also! ::cop: Then again, I may have to use someone to set an example!  

This is a PHOTO thread ONLY. NO graphics/clipart.
Compliments are welcome. 
Please, no random chit chat. Other threads and/or PM can be utilized for daily discussion


----------



## CinRell

Ragnrok23 said:


> was that only a few months ago?
> 
> I remember reading a post were someone was trying to find a girl for a relative.



I was last Spring, before I stopped posting on the singles thread I believe...


----------



## CinRell

ahoff said:


> So, what has become of the Uncle Paul saga?  Someone must know, and inquiring minds want to know.  Especially on a Fiday.



Fiday is my favorite day of the week, Augie


----------



## black562

I just realized something on my last trip.

This thing is heavy...


----------



## Ragnrok23

CinRell said:


> I was last Spring, before I stopped posting on the singles thread I believe...



I'm on page 19- the drama started on page 17 so it's just getting good  

Oh and FYI- I am alergic to cats, so when the come on my lap (And they ALWAYS seem to find me) I toss them off the chair.  so i guess I am a bad guy in your eyes


----------



## sand2270

NJGuy3 said:


> ...And if you want to talk and not post pics, head over to the other singles threads to do so!
> 
> 
> Thanks for realizing the purpose of this thread, I appreciate it. If I scold you, then there would be a half dozen others also to scold also! ::cop: Then again, I may have to use someone to set an example!
> 
> This is a PHOTO thread ONLY.
> Compliments are welcome.
> Please, no random chit chat. Other threads and/or PM can be utilized for daily discussion



I want to respond...but shouldn't...so I won't...oh wait I already did  

(sorry Leo couldn't resist poking the bear)


----------



## BlueBay




----------



## acm563

BlueBay said:


>



Nice pics Thomas


----------



## DisTeach

black562 said:


> I open up a chat room and see what happens?
> 
> Oh well, at least its not a frozen banana...



Oh my god lol


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Hey Tom!!!!!  Aren't those the pics from your myspace page?  We need more of you at Disney, unless you're waiting till after your spring trip


----------



## BlueBay

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Hey Tom!!!!!  Aren't those the pics from your myspace page?  We need more of you at Disney, unless you're waiting till after your spring trip



Yes they are but not everyone here has Myspace   I didn't realize you had seen my myspace  

I'll see if I can take a few during my trip


----------



## ttester9612

Here's a pic of my son, Jason and I getting ready for our Segway Adventure in the Bahamas...what a BLAST we had.


----------



## ttester9612

Here's another pic of Jason and I.  This one I was able to get down to a smaller pic.


----------



## tawasdave

Great Pic TT...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Great Pic TT...



Thanks


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Here's another pic of Jason and I.  This one I was able to get down to a smaller pic.



Lovely!!!  But how's Dad???


----------



## Sha

Nice pics T


----------



## acm563

Beautiful pictures Teresa!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Here's another pic of Jason and I.  This one I was able to get down to a smaller pic.



TT

Jason cleans up very nicely


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Lovely!!!  But how's Dad???



Dad's doing great.  He's in SC with my sister (who you met) for the winter.



Carrieannew said:


> TT
> 
> Jason cleans up very nicely



He sure does and I didn't have to twist his arm.


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Here's another pic of Jason and I.  This one I was able to get down to a smaller pic




Very nice TT


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Very nice TT




thanks, Jill......


----------



## ahoff

Nice picture!  The segway looks like fun, have to try that one day.


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Nice picture!  The segway looks like fun, have to try that one day.



Augie they were a blast...now I want to buy one.


----------



## sand2270

My DD and I went to Sabino Canyon today for a hike.  It was a beautiful day out, very warm and I think everyone in Tucson was there today .  Thought I would share some pictures for all you east coasters...

On the tram going up...we went to the top and than walked down...


























I have a few more I will put in the next post....


----------



## sand2270

here are a few more from Sabino Canyon...
















Let me know if you see Snoopy sleeping on his house...both my DD and I were able to see it...






and a hidden Mickey...


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Let me know if you see Snoopy sleeping on his house...both my DD and I were able to see it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a hidden Mickey...



Nice pics Amy! Is Snoopy's feet to the left side of the pic? I like the Hidden Mickey


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Nice pics Amy! Is Snoopy's feet to the left side of the pic? I like the Hidden Mickey




Feet are on the left and it looks like his head on the right.  

We couldn't leave until I found a prickly pear where I could get a decent Mickey picture


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Feet are on the left and it looks like his head on the right.
> 
> We couldn't leave until I found a prickly pear where I could get a decent Mickey picture



Then I found him!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Then I found him!


----------



## Bill Brown

sand2270 said:


> My DD and I went to Sabino Canyon today for a hike.  It was a beautiful day out, very warm and I think everyone in Tucson was there today .  Thought I would share some pictures for all you east coasters...
> 
> On the tram going up...we went to the top and than walked down......


Memories wo wo, memories...   Was stationed at Davis-Monthan AFB in 1973 and hiked around Sabino Canyon many times.  However, there was no tram back in those ancient days.  If you were fast you might be able to hop on a passing dinosaur, though.


----------



## sand2270

Bill Brown said:


> Memories wo wo, memories...   Was stationed at Davis-Monthan AFB in 1973 and hiked around Sabino Canyon many times.  However, there was no tram back in those ancient days.  If you were fast you might be able to hop on a passing dinosaur, though.



oh wow...I work pretty close to DMAFB but live on the Northwest side of town.  We didn't live here in 1973 and I was 2 LOL.


----------



## ttester9612

Great Pics Amy....telling your DD I said hi!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> here are a few more from Sabino Canyon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you see Snoopy sleeping on his house...both my DD and I were able to see it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a hidden Mickey...




Nice Pictures - looks WARM and Sunny!
Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Great Pics Amy....telling your DD I said hi!



Thanks, I will  



PirateMel said:


> Nice Pictures - looks WARM and Sunny!
> Your daughter is adorable.



It was very warm and sunny.  I wore jeans and had wished I had worn shorts.  I think she is adorable too


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Thanks, I will
> 
> 
> 
> It was very warm and sunny.  I wore jeans and had wished I had worn shorts.  I think she is adorable too




I rather be in AZ then here.  It's still freezing...my body can't take this coldest any more  Need warm weather.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I rather be in AZ then here.  It's still freezing...my body can't take this coldest any more  Need warm weather.



You should have come up with Angy - is warm here today high of 26 deg, feel like a heat wave


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> You should have come up with Angy - is warm here today high of 26 deg, feel like a heat wave



I would of but had a prior commitment this past weekend that I could not get out of.


----------



## scooby9932

Hi!   Just started posting on these threads.  Thought I'd post some pictures of me & my beautiful DD.  We go to WDW yearly in May for our Mom/Daughter trip.  Here are some pics from last year's trip:

Our Super Excited "We're Going on Spaceship Earth" faces - DD a little too excited, methinks 





DD at Sunshine Seasons - Feeling the Disney Love! 





On the way back from MK on the POR bus (exhausted & a little loopy):





Lunch at Sci-Fi Diner:


----------



## sand2270

Great pictures...who took the Sci-Fi lunch one??


----------



## scooby9932

sand2270 said:


> Great pictures...who took the Sci-Fi lunch one??




Thanks!  Sorry for the size, I can't get them smaller without reloading & I'm on dial-up so I can't do that right now.  Oh, well.

Our waiter at SciFi took our picture.  He was a real cutie...name started with Q (can't remember what it was) & he was from Morocco.  Really sweet guy!


----------



## Bill Brown

scooby9932 said:


> Hi!   Just started posting on these threads.  Thought I'd post some pictures of me & my beautiful DD.


Enjoyed your pics.  Looks like you 2 were having a great time.


----------



## sand2270

scooby9932 said:


> Thanks!  Sorry for the size, I can't get them smaller without reloading & I'm on dial-up so I can't do that right now.  Oh, well.
> 
> Our waiter at SciFi took our picture.  He was a real cutie...name started with Q (can't remember what it was) & he was from Morocco.  Really sweet guy!




I was curious how he got the picture so high up?


----------



## acm563

scooby9932 said:


> Hi!   Just started posting on these threads.  Thought I'd post some pictures of me & my beautiful DD.  We go to WDW yearly in May for our Mom/Daughter trip.  Here are some pics from last year's trip:



Wow, great pics, thanks for sharing them


----------



## scooby9932

sand2270 said:


> I was curious how he got the picture so high up?



Well,he was about 6'6 and he stretched his arm up real high.  He got it on only one try, too!  He said he takes them for guests all the time.


----------



## scooby9932

Bill Brown said:


> Enjoyed your pics.  Looks like you 2 were having a great time.



Oh, we were!  We always have the most fun on our trips.  We're the best of friends & travel buddies. 



acm563 said:


> Wow, great pics, thanks for sharing them



Thanks!  I'm glad I could finally get some pics loaded up.  I'm on dial up at home (live in the boonies & have no other option) & can't view or work with photos at work. Anyhoo, DD was able to get some uploaded on her laptop while in town on wi-fi highspeed.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

So I have been browsing here on the "adult and solo travelers" threads all day long. Been having fun reading and meeting new people. I found this thread and thought I would post. I don't have any pictures of me at Disney  But that will all change after my trip in September! So the two I have are one of me and my nephew at the zoo for the festival of lights and the other is a random one! I look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi and....


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

libertybell7 said:


> Hi and....



Thanks!! I am loving these threads here!


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Here's a couple of me! An adult Disney lover and proud of it! I'm not at home right now so limited to what pics I can post, but here's a couple:











Go easy on me, I am very self conscious about my appearance and have very low self esteem. Mostly weight related 

Ryan


----------



## PirateMel

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Here's a couple of me! An adult Disney lover and proud of it! I'm not at home right now so limited to what pics I can post, but here's a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy on me, I am very self conscious about my appearance and have very low self esteem. Mostly weight related
> 
> Ryan




Hello,
The pics didn't work 

Welcome!


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Any tips on getting them to work?! I can see them on my screen,...


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Try again... Just signed up to photobucket and try from that site instead of my usual.

Here's a couple of me! An adult Disney lover and proud of it! I'm not at home right now so limited to what pics I can post, but here's a couple:












Go easy on me, I am very self conscious about my appearance and have very low self esteem. Mostly weight related 

Ryan


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Any tips on getting them to work?! I can see them on my screen,...



If you go to photobucket and create an account it's easier there because you can just upload them and put the direct link in then it works for me. You get the direct link and put it in this imagee thing on your reply...I hope this makes sense..if not let me know and I can try to help more!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

They are working now!! YOu must of did something different!!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Try again... Just signed up to photobucket and try from that site instead of my usual.
> 
> Here's a couple of me! An adult Disney lover and proud of it! I'm not at home right now so limited to what pics I can post, but here's a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy on me, I am very self conscious about my appearance and have very low self esteem. Mostly weight related
> 
> Ryan



And by the way....you look fine! No need to feel self conscious


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

VroomVroomLightning said:


> And by the way....you look fine! No need to feel self conscious




LOL... thanks... but I do all the same.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> LOL... thanks... but I do all the same.



Believe me I was nervous about it today too...But then something inside me said go for it ya got nothing to lose


----------



## PirateMel

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Try again... Just signed up to photobucket and try from that site instead of my usual.
> 
> Here's a couple of me! An adult Disney lover and proud of it! I'm not at home right now so limited to what pics I can post, but here's a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy on me, I am very self conscious about my appearance and have very low self esteem. Mostly weight related
> 
> Ryan





Awww so adorable, the cat is cute too!


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

lol, thanks!


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Chrisy76334 said:


> Ok here goes....



Wow!


----------



## sand2270

VroomVroomLightning said:


> And by the way....you look fine! No need to feel self conscious



yeah i agree...you're adorable, no reason to be self-conscious.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Thanks


----------



## sand2270

you should add yourself to the string that Randy started http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2053638 

Good way to see who everyone is.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Thanks honey! I'll check it out!


----------



## Floydian

Is that a Cheetah or Jaguar? Either way, I love those cats. You are SO LUCKY to have been able to get so close to one!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

So Shawn got his gift for our first anniversary/Valentines day today. He tricked me into telling him what it was, so no reason to make him wait for Feb. for it  

Anyway, it's a new camera. He has taken many, many pictures of our dogs  and even some of the kitties.

So now he has to post some pics taken with his new toy


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Floydian said:


> Is that a Cheetah or Jaguar? Either way, I love those cats. You are SO LUCKY to have been able to get so close to one!!



It's a cheetah (my favourite animal). She is one of 2 orphaned sisters met in Nairobi a few months back, when I toured Kenya. I luckily held a 5 week old cub to, as well as interacting with lions of all ages, elephants, bottle fed a blind rhino, fed giraffe. Spent a lot of time at animal orphanages for 2 days before my safari began.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

Mrsduck101 said:


> So Shawn got his gift for our first anniversary/Valentines day today. He tricked me into telling him what it was, so no reason to make him wait for Feb. for it
> 
> Anyway, it's a new camera. He has taken many, many pictures of our dogs  and even some of the kitties.
> 
> So now he has to post some pics taken with his new toy



I noticed you were from Ohio! What part if you don't mind me asking? And I am bad at waiting to give presents too..lol...my nephew always winds up with some of his Christmas and Birthday presents early!


----------



## Mrsduck101

VroomVroomLightning said:


> I noticed you were from Ohio! What part if you don't mind me asking? And I am bad at waiting to give presents too..lol...my nephew always winds up with some of his Christmas and Birthday presents early!



We are in Toledo with our 9" of lovely snow  

Don't plan on staying in Ohio much longer, we will be putting my house up for sale soon and heading to FL to live near Shawn's dad and get away from all this snow.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

Mrsduck101 said:


> We are in Toledo with our 9" of lovely snow
> 
> Don't plan on staying in Ohio much longer, we will be putting my house up for sale soon and heading to FL to live near Shawn's dad and get away from all this snow.




I am down here in Cincinnati. I should of taken pictures of the thick layers of ice on my mom's car this morning. It was crazy!


----------



## brie182




----------



## Bill Brown

brie182 said:


>


Looks like you 2 were having a fun ole time.  Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Here's a photo from last night. . .as you can see we were having a good night.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Here's a photo from last night. . .as you can see we were having a good night.




Aww looks like you guys are having fun!! Wish I could be there!


----------



## WDmommyof4

Wow, you all are such great looking guys and gals. I just found out about this section of the board, and it feels more like home than the family sections lol. I am 27 from North Florida I am a writer who works from home, and am a single mom with four boys. 

Here is a pic of me, nothing to wonderful but I needed a picture quickly for my writer profile one day and this is all I could come up with  .


----------



## Bill Brown

WDmommyof4 said:


> ...and am a single mom with four boys...


No doubt you're also a former Green Beret, former U.S. Marine, S.W.A.T. officer, etc.  ...single mom with 4 boys?...  Sheesh!  Can't imagine how you do it.  Well, anyway let me be the first to say...


----------



## libertybell7

Welcome to the photo thread...


----------



## WDmommyof4

Bill Brown said:


> No doubt you're also a former Green Beret, former U.S. Marine, S.W.A.T. officer, etc.  ...single mom with 4 boys?...  Sheesh!  Can't imagine how you do it.  Well, anyway let me be the first to say...



LOL nope just a freelance writer. It just becomes second nature after awhile. Although the CM guy at Kali river rapids last year thought I was some kind of GI Jane when I held DS7 under one arm and DS6 under the other and stepped into the boat. Those moving platforms scare the heck out me and I wasn't going to lose them. Thanks for the welcome from both yourself and libertybell7!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Aww looks like you guys are having fun!! Wish I could be there!



We are having fun...I was going to post more pictures but we had to run. . .more stuff to do.  I will post more this evening. . .

Hugs all.


----------



## BigANT 61

this is me getting in trouble at 50 prime time cafe on Jan 23.


----------



## ttester9612

Oh...someone has been a naughty boy at 50's PT..I just love it...


----------



## Mickeyflower

Hello all
I'm new to the boards and I just LOVE IT!  I thought this was a good spot to torture people with my face so here it is:

Me with my nephew Elijah





Here I am having a TERRIBLE time on Splash Mountain





And lastly, My serious side
My first step onto WDW!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Here are some more photos from my trip to Louisville and our night out at Howl at the Moon (a dueling piano bar similar in format to Jellyrolls). . .

You already saw the photo of me and someone you all know well. . .

Well here I am with my main squeeze:






A Couple of Andrea (Matterhorn) and Jerry:






PS: The long straws are in a bucket of some sort of alcoholic concoction. . .they drank it all






And of course, the now famous aftermath of a night of frivolous fun with Darcy:


----------



## CinRell

You look great, Darcy


----------



## sand2270

love the pictures Darcy!

Why doesn't the spilled drink surprise me?

How many times did you fall down that night?


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> And of course, the now famous aftermath of a night of frivolous fun with Darcy:




That is alcohol abuse.  That type of thing would have gotten you kicked out of our fraternity parties


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> You look great, Darcy



Thank you, I finally cut my hair (which most know is a major tramatic event. . .). Had a great week


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> love the pictures Darcy!
> 
> Why doesn't the spilled drink surprise me?
> 
> How many times did you fall down that night?



I did not fall down. . I didn't even spill my own drink. . .I can absolutely with a straight face blame it on someone else. . .SWEET.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> That is alcohol abuse.  That type of thing would have gotten you kicked out of our fraternity parties



Well, ya know I wuv ya gregg, even if your frat party would not let me in or want to punish me. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I did not fall down. . I didn't even spill my own drink. . .I can absolutely with a straight face blame it on someone else. . .SWEET.




Way to go Darcy!! LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I haven't posted in a while.  Here is Tawney and I in line for ToT





and not a person, but I love this picture of the sunset at CBR






And our pirate room was really cool:


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  Here is Tawney and I in line for ToT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not a person, but I love this picture of the sunset at CBR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our pirate room was really cool:



Woo Hoo love the Pirate room


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And our pirate room was really cool:




Arrrrrrrrrr, some serious swashbucklin could be done in that room...ARRRRRRR


----------



## buena vista

Love the pics from Louisville, CBR, Splash Mt, etc.!!!!

Here's one from our weekend in NYC. I had spoken with one of the CM's at the Disney Store on 5th Ave asking if they could make a small fuss over RoseAnne's DD about the surprise summer trip to WDW we were planning. They did a fabulous job!! I gave them an envelope with a card and a homemade brochure and they did the rest - one of the CM's called her out by name, followed by another, and soon about 7 CM's formed a semi-circle around her, handed her the card, a Mickey pin, and a Disney special moment certificate and cheered her. After the initial embarassment and tears subsided, this photo was taken. It was a good day .


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Love the pics from Louisville, CBR, Splash Mt, etc.!!!!
> 
> Here's one from our weekend in NYC. I had spoken with one of the CM's at the Disney Store on 5th Ave asking if they could make a small fuss over RoseAnne's DD about the surprise summer trip to WDW we were planning. They did a fabulous job!! I gave them an envelope with a card and a homemade brochure and they did the rest - one of the CM's called her out by name, followed by another, and soon about 7 CM's formed a semi-circle around her, handed her the card, a Mickey pin, and a Disney special moment certificate and cheered her. After the initial embarassment and tears subsided, this photo was taken. It was a good day .



Tom and RoseAnne...that was priceless....you did a great job in surprising her.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Love the pics from Louisville, CBR, Splash Mt, etc.!!!!
> 
> Here's one from our weekend in NYC. I had spoken with one of the CM's at the Disney Store on 5th Ave asking if they could make a small fuss over RoseAnne's DD about the surprise summer trip to WDW we were planning. They did a fabulous job!! I gave them an envelope with a card and a homemade brochure and they did the rest - one of the CM's called her out by name, followed by another, and soon about 7 CM's formed a semi-circle around her, handed her the card, a Mickey pin, and a Disney special moment certificate and cheered her. After the initial embarassment and tears subsided, this photo was taken. It was a good day .




Hey Tom, Roseanne. . .looks like you all are having a great time with the surprise. . .wonderful. . .catch you all later. . .going to be at WDW the end of March and the end of July... maybe we can run into one an other on a future trip. . .Rob loves meeting my friends. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Tom, Roseanne. . .looks like you all are having a great time with the surprise. . .wonderful. . .catch you all later. . .going to be at WDW the end of March and the end of July... maybe we can run into one an other on a future trip. . .Rob loves meeting my friends. . .



Sounds good!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Love the pics from Louisville, CBR, Splash Mt, etc.!!!!
> 
> Here's one from our weekend in NYC. I had spoken with one of the CM's at the Disney Store on 5th Ave asking if they could make a small fuss over RoseAnne's DD about the surprise summer trip to WDW we were planning. They did a fabulous job!! I gave them an envelope with a card and a homemade brochure and they did the rest - one of the CM's called her out by name, followed by another, and soon about 7 CM's formed a semi-circle around her, handed her the card, a Mickey pin, and a Disney special moment certificate and cheered her. After the initial embarassment and tears subsided, this photo was taken. It was a good day .



What a sweet story!!!


----------



## scooby9932

Mickeyflower said:


> Hello all
> I'm new to the boards and I just LOVE IT!
> 
> I thought this was a good spot to torture people with my face so here it is:
> 
> Me with my nephew Elijah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, your nephew is too cute!
> 
> Here I am having a TERRIBLE time on Splash Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, it's such a shame you don't like Splash Mountain.  The look of utter disappointment on your face....
> And lastly, My serious side
> My first step onto WDW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your face says it all!  I feel just the same way when I arrive at MK - it's just a complete infusion of joy!



  I'm not new to the boards, but new to the Solo/Singles threads.  I must admit I find it a little intimidating to post on here as it seems like I'm the only one who hasn't met everyone else. I know, I know...just my shyness coming out I guess.  From your pictures, I'd guess you don't have that problem, though. 

What part of Cali are you from? I was born in Glendora, moved to Louisiana when I was young, but spent a few months out there every year until my daughter was born. Which means I haven't been back in *gasp* 20 years!  I bet I wouldn't recognize anything!  

My DD & I are planning a road trip out there next year & hope to drive the coast from San Diego to San Francisco.   It's to be her big 21st birthday present.  Of course, we'll make a pit stop in Anaheim for DL to visit my old favorites & see what's new!


----------



## Mrsduck101

buena vista said:


> Love the pics from Louisville, CBR, Splash Mt, etc.!!!!
> 
> Here's one from our weekend in NYC. I had spoken with one of the CM's at the Disney Store on 5th Ave asking if they could make a small fuss over RoseAnne's DD about the surprise summer trip to WDW we were planning. They did a fabulous job!! I gave them an envelope with a card and a homemade brochure and they did the rest - one of the CM's called her out by name, followed by another, and soon about 7 CM's formed a semi-circle around her, handed her the card, a Mickey pin, and a Disney special moment certificate and cheered her. After the initial embarassment and tears subsided, this photo was taken. It was a good day .




That sounds so sweet.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

scooby9932 said:


> I'm not new to the boards, but new to the Solo/Singles threads.  I must admit I find it a little intimidating to post on here as it seems like I'm the only one who hasn't met everyone else. I know, I know...just my shyness coming out I guess.  From your pictures, I'd guess you don't have that problem, though.
> 
> What part of Cali are you from? I was born in Glendora, moved to Louisiana when I was young, but spent a few months out there every year until my daughter was born. Which means I haven't been back in *gasp* 20 years!  I bet I wouldn't recognize anything!
> 
> My DD & I are planning a road trip out there next year & hope to drive the coast from San Diego to San Francisco.   It's to be her big 21st birthday present.  Of course, we'll make a pit stop in Anaheim for DL to visit my old favorites & see what's new!



OMG, I was born in Baldwin Park and grew up in Covina.  Graduated from Northview High and my 30th class reunion is July 25.  Spent most of my adult life in Redondo Beach and working in Los Angeles.  5 years ago went back to school and got my nursing degree cause I was tired of "corporate" america. . .I have LOVED my life and my job ever since.  Parents still live in West Covina. . .my best friends are from Glendora. . .Tracy Patterson, Robert LaRoche, etc. . .don't make me go on. . .my mind is a sieve these days and last names are becoming fuzzy. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> What a sweet story!!!



Tracy, I am soooooo glad you two will be at the world in May. . .I need my GIRLIE fix. . .lol.  Even though Rob will be with me, I still need my girlie fix. . .JR's Friday and Saturday. . .SWEET. . .Oh and Rob is now the official "drink Water" and Watch that. . .you might spill person. . .gotta love him. . .he is great. . .


----------



## Brocktoon

I tend to post from time to time when I'm free, and I don't think I've ever posted a pic (at least to put a name to a face). I had to send a pic out to a friend, as she was curious on my V-day plans. I figured I might as well post the pic here as well. This would be the love I'm spending the night with:






Yes indeed, Beer is Metal! A night of relaxing, drinking beer, and playing guitar is just fine with me. For any beer fans interested, shown in the pic from left to right:

- Weyerbacher Fireside (AKA Charlie) Ale
- New Belgium Fat Tire Ale
- Lagunitas Censored (AKA The Kronic) Ale
- Rogue American Amber Ale


----------



## nurse.darcy

Brocktoon said:


> I tend to post from time to time when I'm free, and I don't think I've ever posted a pic (at least to put a name to a face). I had to send a pic out to a friend, as she was curious on my V-day plans. I figured I might as well post the pic here as well. This would be the love I'm spending the night with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Beer is Metal! A night of relaxing, drinking beer, and playing guitar is just fine with me. For any beer fans interested, shown in the pic from left to right:
> 
> - Weyerbacher Fireside (AKA Charlie) Ale
> - New Belgium Fat Tire Ale
> - Lagunitas Censored (AKA The Kronic) Ale
> - Rogue American Amber Ale




Fat Tire is awesome ale. . .have fun. . .


----------



## sand2270

Brocktoon said:


> I tend to post from time to time when I'm free, and I don't think I've ever posted a pic (at least to put a name to a face). I had to send a pic out to a friend, as she was curious on my V-day plans. I figured I might as well post the pic here as well. This would be the love I'm spending the night with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Beer is Metal! A night of relaxing, drinking beer, and playing guitar is just fine with me. For any beer fans interested, shown in the pic from left to right:
> 
> - Weyerbacher Fireside (AKA Charlie) Ale
> - New Belgium Fat Tire Ale
> - Lagunitas Censored (AKA The Kronic) Ale
> - Rogue American Amber Ale



LOVE IT!!!  I love Fat Tire...sounds like the perfect way to spend Singles Awareness Day (I stole that from someone that said it yesterday...it cracks me up  )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Tracy, I am soooooo glad you two will be at the world in May. . .I need my GIRLIE fix. . .lol.  Even though Rob will be with me, I still need my girlie fix. . .JR's Friday and Saturday. . .SWEET. . .Oh and Rob is now the official "drink Water" and Watch that. . .you might spill person. . .gotta love him. . .he is great. . .



Oh yay you travel with a babysitter now!!! LOL That is very convenient! I can't wait to meet him!! 

And everybody needs a little GIRLIE time every once in a while!!! What are your dates?


----------



## Brocktoon

nurse.darcy said:


> Fat Tire is awesome ale. . .have fun. . .


 


sand2270 said:


> LOVE IT!!! I love Fat Tire...sounds like the perfect way to spend Singles Awareness Day (I stole that from someone that said it yesterday...it cracks me up  )


 
Believe it not, Fat Tire is very rare find in most of the east, as New Belgium doesn't distribute around these parts. As soon as you start moving west past the Mississippi, it's abundant though. A few times a year I have some friends/family who pick up a few cases for me.

Fat Tire is what I would consider a 'gateway' beer. It's light and balanced enough to bring in a lot of people who would otherwise shy away from most micro-brews, yet it's tasty enough for diehard beer fans.  Everyone wins!

Lagunitas, from Petaluma CA, just started distributing in my area, and I've been very impressed with the Censored ale. It's also very smooth and well balanced like the Fat Tire, but is a little darker, with a stronger coffee/toffee sweetness due to a nice malt flavor. If any of the western disers come across the Lagunitas Censored, please do try a pint or two (or more)


----------



## sand2270

Brocktoon said:


> Believe it not, Fat Tire is very rare find in most of the east, as New Belgium doesn't distribute around these parts. As soon as you start moving west past the Mississippi, it's abundant though. A few times a year I have some friends/family who pick up a few cases for me.
> 
> Fat Tire is what I would consider a 'gateway' beer. It's light and balanced enough to bring in a lot of people who would otherwise shy away from most micro-brews, yet it's tasty enough for diehard beer fans.  Everyone wins!
> 
> Lagunitas, from Petaluma CA, just started distributing in my area, and I've been very impressed with the Censored ale. It's also very smooth and well balanced like the Fat Tire, but is a little darker, with a stronger coffee/toffee sweetness due to a nice malt flavor. If any of the western disers come across the Lagunitas Censored, please do try a pint or two (or more)



hmm that's funny, here in the West it is not hard to find at all.  In fact I got a little burned out on it cause it was all I was ordering for a while.  We have a great local brewery here called Nimbus that has a pale ale that I LOVE!!  Some of the bars have it on tap. The groceries sell 6-packs of the bottles so I always make sure I have some of that in my fridge.


I will keep an eye out for the Lagunitas.


----------



## ahoff

I have heard of Nimbus somewhere before......


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> I have heard of Nimbus somewhere before......



haha...I think you have a shirt somewhere in your collection.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Brocktoon said:


> Believe it not, Fat Tire is very rare find in most of the east, as New Belgium doesn't distribute around these parts. As soon as you start moving west past the Mississippi, it's abundant though. A few times a year I have some friends/family who pick up a few cases for me.
> 
> Fat Tire is what I would consider a 'gateway' beer. It's light and balanced enough to bring in a lot of people who would otherwise shy away from most micro-brews, yet it's tasty enough for diehard beer fans.  Everyone wins!
> 
> Lagunitas, from Petaluma CA, just started distributing in my area, and I've been very impressed with the Censored ale. It's also very smooth and well balanced like the Fat Tire, but is a little darker, with a stronger coffee/toffee sweetness due to a nice malt flavor. If any of the western disers come across the Lagunitas Censored, please do try a pint or two (or more)



Lagunitas is nice and full bodied.  I do like the sweetness.  I am just a big fan of Fat Tire. . .Its very drinkable and not as filling as the Lagunitas. . .By the way, on the west coast we do mugs, half yards, or yards. . .ROFLMAO. . .

Sorry, I have been wanting to say that for so long and you provided the perfect opportunity by asking us to try a pint. . .ROFLMAO


----------



## sand2270

Just to prove that it does snow in Tucson I am posting these pictures LOL.  I took my DD to Mt. Lemmon today.  It takes about 1 hour and 15 minutes to get to the little town on the top.  There was a lot of snow up there...my DD had a great time sledding.  The best part...you can leave and not have to deal with the snow  .











Bob...our teeny, tiny snowman


----------



## sand2270

dupe


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Running the risk of boring you all, but seeing as I'm bored and browsing around, I figured I'd post another to go with the other 2 a few pages back of 'lil insecure me'! lol

Go easy   






[/IMG]


----------



## Mickeyflower

scooby9932 said:


> I'm not new to the boards, but new to the Solo/Singles threads.  I must admit I find it a little intimidating to post on here as it seems like I'm the only one who hasn't met everyone else. I know, I know...just my shyness coming out I guess.  From your pictures, I'd guess you don't have that problem, though.
> 
> What part of Cali are you from? I was born in Glendora, moved to Louisiana when I was young, but spent a few months out there every year until my daughter was born. Which means I haven't been back in *gasp* 20 years!  I bet I wouldn't recognize anything!
> 
> My DD & I are planning a road trip out there next year & hope to drive the coast from San Diego to San Francisco.   It's to be her big 21st birthday present.  Of course, we'll make a pit stop in Anaheim for DL to visit my old favorites & see what's new!



First, I need to appologise for my tardy reply.  I had a devistating sudden loss in my family this week and have been out of sorts.

Actually, I have not met anyone from the boards yet.  I only discovered the podcast and these boards a couple months ago and I am so excited! You guys are so nice here!  I guess I don't mind posting pics of myself because it's my way of saying here I am like me or not  

I live in Northern California in the San Francisco Bay Area.  I lived in Disneyland area for 4 years while I went to college and I miss it terribly!  I lived in Anaheim, Fullerton, Placentia and Buena Park.

The area has changed greatly in just the last 10 years!  I think it looks great!  That sounds like so much fun driving from San Diego to San Francisco.  Make sure you stop in Solvang.  It's a cute little Danish village on the way up.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Sha

Sorry for your loss MickeyFlower


----------



## Belle1962

Mickeyflower said:


> First, I need to appologise for my tardy reply.  I had a devistating sudden loss in my family this week and have been out of sorts.




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carrieannew

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Running the risk of boring you all, but seeing as I'm bored and browsing around, I figured I'd post another to go with the other 2 a few pages back of 'lil insecure me'! lol
> 
> Go easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



lil insecure  

Awesome pic


----------



## CinRell

Brocktoon said:


> I tend to post from time to time when I'm free, and I don't think I've ever posted a pic (at least to put a name to a face). I had to send a pic out to a friend, as she was curious on my V-day plans. I figured I might as well post the pic here as well. This would be the love I'm spending the night with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Beer is Metal! A night of relaxing, drinking beer, and playing guitar is just fine with me. For any beer fans interested, shown in the pic from left to right:
> 
> - Weyerbacher Fireside (AKA Charlie) Ale
> - New Belgium Fat Tire Ale
> - Lagunitas Censored (AKA The Kronic) Ale
> - Rogue American Amber Ale





Hey it looks like we spent very similar Val Days!  And my date is somewhat related to yours... only mine was of the wine variety


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Carrieannew said:


> lil insecure



HEY! I really am!

The pic was at Thomson Falls, on the road between Lake Naivasha and the Masai Mara, Kenya. Taken in October 2008. Those guys I am holding are chameleons.


----------



## scooby9932

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I was born in Baldwin Park and grew up in Covina.  Graduated from Northview High and my 30th class reunion is July 25.  Spent most of my adult life in Redondo Beach and working in Los Angeles.  5 years ago went back to school and got my nursing degree cause I was tired of "corporate" america. . .I have LOVED my life and my job ever since.  Parents still live in West Covina. . .my best friends are from Glendora. . .Tracy Patterson, Robert LaRoche, etc. . .don't make me go on. . .my mind is a sieve these days and last names are becoming fuzzy. . .lol



It really is a Small World!  I have cousins who grew up in West Covina!  My parents grew up in Aruba (on the Standard Oil colony - both their dads were engineers for the refinery there), but when my mom's dad died of cancer when she was 16, she & her mom & brother repatriated to Sierra Madre, CA since that was the only place in the states where my Grams knew anyone.  Then when my dad got back from Okinawa (Air Force), he married my mom & they moved to Arcadia.  

Then they moved to Monrovia.  That's actually the address on my little silver ID tag bracelet -  remember those?  And finally we landed in Glendora before my brother's allergies got so bad that it was recommended my folks move away from the smog/pollution.  So, we moved to a 19 acre farm in Louisiana. Talk about a difference in scenery!  

Still, we traveled back & forth every year.  Some of my fondest memories is sitting on the retaining wall looking down at Foothill Blvd. traffic while I ate my ice cream cone. My cousin still lives in Glendora.  Most of the rest of my family have moved elsewhere, but I still have some friends who live in Altadena and Pomona.

Wow, I got a little wordy. 

I've often thought of going back for a degree in the medical field.  I think nursing is a great field to be in.  I work in "corporate America" myself, and it has gotten really old.  The politics, geesh!  I'm glad to hear you took the plunge & enjoy the results!  



Mickeyflower said:


> First, I need to appologise for my tardy reply.  I had a devistating sudden loss in my family this week and have been out of sorts.
> 
> Actually, I have not met anyone from the boards yet.  I only discovered the podcast and these boards a couple months ago and I am so excited! You guys are so nice here!  I guess I don't mind posting pics of myself because it's my way of saying here I am like me or not
> 
> I live in Northern California in the San Francisco Bay Area.  I lived in Disneyland area for 4 years while I went to college and I miss it terribly!  I lived in Anaheim, Fullerton, Placentia and Buena Park.
> 
> The area has changed greatly in just the last 10 years!  I think it looks great!  That sounds like so much fun driving from San Diego to San Francisco.  Make sure you stop in Solvang.  It's a cute little Danish village on the way up.  Have a great trip!



 I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  I'll keep you in my prayers.

I grew up going to Disneyland several times a year.  My DBF settled in California after getting his PhD at CalTech.  He now lives in Altadena with his wife, but he's not a big fan of Disney!  Strange, I know! But, then, he is a bit strange - being a nuclear physicist takes a special kind of person.    But I love him!  He's been my best friend since 1st grade. I'll just have to try harder to convert him.  

I don't remember much of our trips to Northern CA, except for the rocky beaches & redwood trees.  When we take our road trip, I'll be sure to check out Solvang!  It doesn't look to be too far off US-101 which is the route I'm planning.  And if it has pastries, well, then my DD will be ecstatic!  She's got a real thing for pastries!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> HEY! I really am!
> 
> The pic was at Thomson Falls, on the road between Lake Naivasha and the Masai Mara, Kenya. Taken in October 2008. Those guys I am holding are chameleons.



Very cool pic and I love those chameleons! They remind me of all the little newts and lizards running by my feet at WDW.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Very cool pic and I love those chameleons! They remind me of all the little newts and lizards running by my feet at WDW.



Except these guys are slow as hell! lol


----------



## Carrieannew

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> HEY! I really am!
> 
> The pic was at Thomson Falls, on the road between Lake Naivasha and the Masai Mara, Kenya. Taken in October 2008. Those guys I am holding are chameleons.



HEY I so don't believe you  

Nice to meet you


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Why not?!

Would be a silly thing to randomly say if it was not true! I really am very very self conscious about both appearance and weight imparticular. This society thats done it to me I suppose, but I have been like that as long as I remember.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Why not?!
> 
> Would be a silly thing to randomly say if it was not true! I really am very very self conscious about both appearance and weight imparticular. This society thats done it to me I suppose, but I have been like that as long as I remember.




Dude, I hear ya...but you are a good looking fellow.  Stop worrying about what others think of you and your life will brighten.  


Did I just say "fellow"?  I apologize.  LOL I never say "fellow"... you are a good looking man or guy or dude, whatever you would like to be called. 

OK, I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Thanks err... MissFellow(?)


----------



## Brocktoon

CinRell said:


> Hey it looks like we spent very similar Val Days! And my date is somewhat related to yours... only mine was of the wine variety


 
I was never really taken with the whole wine thing. It could have been that my entire college wine intake consisted of Night-Train, Cisco, and Mad Dog.

Yearly trips to the Epcot F&W Fest have helped. I know I don't tend to like most of the red wines including merlot, and a lot of those cabernets. I do however like the german style white wines like rieslings and gewurztraminers, as well as the sweeter dessert wines made from muscat grapes and stuff like ice wine. Not a big fan of white zinfandel, yet I kinda like the red.

I'm slowly boadening my wine horizons, but it's just not the same as cracking open a good craft brew, eating pizza, and watching a flick. It's the simple things that keep me going ...


----------



## CinRell

I'm a red wine girl myself. The drier the better.

And MaleDisneyBeliever? Just remember.. nothing is more attractive than confidence.. and nothing more unattractive than open self loathing.

Just a lil tip from a "chick's" point of view.


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> I'm a red wine girl myself. The drier the better.
> 
> And MaleDisneyBeliever? Just remember.. nothing is more attractive than confidence.. and nothing more unattractive than open self loathing.
> 
> Just a lil tip from a "chick's" point of view.



MMM I love red wine...and beer...and...I'm gonna stop now. 

I made an impulse buy at Costco yesterday and bought a bottle of Limoncello.  I poured myself a little last night to try it.  Oh my god...an alcoholic lemon drop.  I had a tiny bit and I was already starting to feel warm inside.  Good stuff!


----------



## CinRell

**note to self.... purchase limoncello asap**


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> **note to self.... purchase limoncello asap**



Okay so when in Italy do as the Italians. . .the Italy Pavillion in Epcot sells Limoncello Margarita slushies. . .CAN YOU SAY YUM!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so when in Italy do as the Italians. . .the Italy Pavillion in Epcot sells Limoncello Margarita slushies. . .CAN YOU SAY YUM!!!!!




ooh can't wait to try one of those!


----------



## MyMuse

Brocktoon said:


> I was never really taken with the whole wine thing. It could have been that my entire college wine intake consisted of Night-Train, Cisco, and Mad Dog.
> 
> Yearly trips to the Epcot F&W Fest have helped. I know I don't tend to like most of the red wines including merlot, and a lot of those cabernets. I do however like the german style white wines like rieslings and gewurztraminers, as well as the sweeter dessert wines made from muscat grapes and stuff like ice wine. Not a big fan of white zinfandel, yet I kinda like the red.
> 
> I'm slowly boadening my wine horizons, but it's just not the same as cracking open a good craft brew, eating pizza, and watching a flick. It's the simple things that keep me going ...



I was on a quick trip to San Francisco a few years back and I went on a wine tour for the day. I decided to try to taste wine again and see if my tastes have changed. I am not a wine drinker, tried it and did not like most that I had tasted. 

I tried again on this tour and still didn't like it. And I tried every single little wine taste cup in each of the 3 wineries we visited. I felt very sorry for the owners who were looking to find wonderful looks on this wine tour tasting. I didn't buy a single thing!  

I'm still a diner and wine cooler chick - cheap date, I guess!  

Now, the pictures I took of the wineries still take my breath away! It was the favorite part of my trip. When everyone else was buying stuff, I was wondering outside setting up shots of a photographic kind.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

CinRell said:


> I'm a red wine girl myself. The drier the better.
> 
> And MaleDisneyBeliever? Just remember.. nothing is more attractive than confidence.. and nothing more unattractive than open self loathing.
> 
> Just a lil tip from a "chick's" point of view.



Yeah, my DGF HATES me putting myself down! lol


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

I quite like uploading pics all of a sudden! lol... good to see what people look like.

Here's another then. Taken at a beach party in Turkey... sorry for all the dust and ash particles caught in the flash.


----------



## Brocktoon

MyMuse said:


> I was on a quick trip to San Francisco a few years back and I went on a wine tour for the day. I decided to try to taste wine again and see if my tastes have changed. I am not a wine drinker, tried it and did not like most that I had tasted.
> 
> I tried again on this tour and still didn't like it. And I tried every single little wine taste cup in each of the 3 wineries we visited. I felt very sorry for the owners who were looking to find wonderful looks on this wine tour tasting. I didn't buy a single thing!
> 
> I'm still a diner and wine cooler chick - cheap date, I guess!
> 
> Now, the pictures I took of the wineries still take my breath away! It was the favorite part of my trip. When everyone else was buying stuff, I was wondering outside setting up shots of a photographic kind.


 
Even though I'm not a big wine drinker, I still enjoy touring wineries. Actually, wineries, distilleries, breweries etc ... I really like touring any of them when I get the chance. I've always been fascinated with the blend of art, science, and history going into fermentation and distillation.

Most of the wines I like would make a true wine fan laugh - stuff like apple/rasberry wine and I had a good Pinapple wine from Hawaii. Poland usually has a very good (but very sweet) rasberry wine during F&W fest. The last couple years I just floated around the Poland kiosk for a while, knocking back glasses of that stuff.


----------



## MyMuse

Brocktoon said:


> Even though I'm not a big wine drinker, I still enjoy touring wineries. Actually, wineries, distilleries, breweries etc ... I really like touring any of them when I get the chance. I've always been fascinated with the blend of art, science, and history going into fermentation and distillation.
> 
> Most of the wines I like would make a true wine fan laugh - stuff like apple/rasberry wine and I had a good Pinapple wine from Hawaii. Poland usually has a very good (but very sweet) rasberry wine during F&W fest. The last couple years I just floated around the Poland kiosk for a while, knocking back glasses of that stuff.



Sweet wine is something I can handle. I was in Italy last year and sat at a cafe in St Mark's Square listening to dueling orchestras (truly awesome!) and let my waiter decide what to order for wine - figured he would know more than I would. Whatever I had, it was very verrrryyy good. So good that I didn't leave for over 2 hours!

My cousin is a real wine snob person and does laugh and point at me for the wine (and the wine coolers) that I drink. 

I can't handle touring breweries - the smell gets to me, but I'll tour another winery any day!


----------



## Slugworth

Yeah, its a french fry. So what?


----------



## sand2270

Slugworth said:


> Yeah, its a french fry. So what?



Glad I saw this AFTER I had fries from McDonald's today!


----------



## Slugworth

All McDonald's fries sold in the parks are Pre-Placed inside my nose to ensure maximum flavor. Enjoy!


----------



## sand2270

Slugworth said:


> All McDonald's fries sold in the parks are Pre-Placed inside my nose to ensure maximum flavor. Enjoy!




good things the ones I got are in Tucson.  Note to self - do not eat McDonald's fries in WDW.


----------



## suorkaterina

Oh why not...I just took a bunch of pics since I'm a newborn blonde now.  Here's a couple of my faves.




By suorkaterina




By suorkaterina


----------



## black562

I suppose I'll post a couple from my last trip.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> I suppose I'll post a couple from my last trip.



Nice - GF is cute


----------



## black562

Guys, I do believe Photobucket is down...and has been for a while today.


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


>




Still one of my favs of you.


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Still one of my favs of you.



Aww, how nice of you to say.


----------



## Clifton

In front of the Chimney Tops at the Smoky Mountains National Park


----------



## cbrooks45

black562 said:


> I suppose I'll post a couple from my last trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how did I miss pocahantas (spell check).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Here is one of me and Rob at Rainforest Cafe. . .


----------



## resol37

Slugworth said:


> Yeah, its a french fry. So what?



I love it!  French fry booger application must be a taxing job, but somebody has to do it, right?

Here's me waiting in line for Soarin' with my cousin's daughter:


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

Me and Tigger


----------



## libertybell7

To the top...


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Visiting again -- here's me with Captain Mickey!


----------



## libertybell7

That's a cool pic!!


----------



## fanoforlando

Hey all, i'm fairly new to the boards , but since i have so much in common with all the people here i figured i would post, even though i'm not single. 

" I'm singin' in the rain, just singin' in the rain..." 






:sigh: I shoulda paid my rent on time, out on the street i go ...Honey, are these lemon flavored?


----------



## Bill Brown

fanoforlando said:


> I shoulda paid my rent on time, out on the street i go ...Honey, are these lemon flavored?


I was thinking,"That was just too good of a deal, rooms _inside_ the park..."


----------



## NJGuy3

Just got back a few days ago...




Me and my fav pal...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Cute pic Leo!!!

Andrea


----------



## MyMuse

Just came back myself....I gots myself a new avatar pic! 

I haven't uploaded any pics yet to an online service; will this weekend!


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> Cute pic Leo!!!



Thanks...


----------



## goalie5hole




----------



## libertybell7

I was kinda hoping to draw you out Leo...Ha! It worked   
Cool pic!


----------



## RobinEJ

Hi Everyone,  I am usually a lurker, but thought I would actually say hi and posts some pics from my last trip over Christmas!! I'm going back April 29th as a third wheel with my brother and his girl if any singles want to rescue me?!!! This is fun!  Robin


----------



## NJGuy3

RobinEJ said:


> Hi Everyone,  I am usually a lurker, but thought I would actually say hi and posts some pics from my last trip over Christmas!! I'm going back April 29th as a third wheel with my brother and his girl if any singles want to rescue me?!!! This is fun!  Robin



Welcome to the photo thread, fellow New Jersian. 
Nice pics...


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> I was kinda hoping to draw you out Leo...Ha! It worked
> Cool pic!



Ahh...was that the plan, Shawn? 

Thanks!


----------



## TortugaDave

Here are pics from my recent trip in Feb.  This was the first time as a single dad.  It was bitter sweet, but my son and I had a great time!






















WORK


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Holy Crap...look who came out of hiding...it's DAVE!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Great pictures Dave! Looks like you and your son had an awesome time


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya Robin nice to meet you!!! Great pictures!

Hey there Dave looks like you and your son had a wonderful time!  I love going to Disney as a single parent, it is almost like a solo trip with some company because you really do decide what to do etc... and you bond with your child one on one and get to share all of the magic and wonder of Disney together.


----------



## TortugaDave

It was a great time, but it was a little lonely adult wise.  My son had so much fun though.  It was very busy!


----------



## libertybell7

NJGuy3 said:


> Ahh...was that the plan, Shawn?
> 
> Thanks!



No problemo...


----------



## sand2270

TortugaDave said:


> It was a great time, but it was a little lonely adult wise.  My son had so much fun though.  It was very busy!




This is how you get around that...you get talked into an adult trip two weeks before the trip with your child.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

TortugaDave said:


> It was a great time, but it was a little lonely adult wise.  My son had so much fun though.  It was very busy!




Dave come on down in May!!!! anytime between the 13th and 19th!!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

I just might.  This last trip cleaned me out, but let me see what I can do


----------



## sand2270

TortugaDave said:


> I just might.  This last trip cleaned me out, but let me see what I can do




The persuasive powers of this group of individuals is amazing.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

TortugaDave said:


> I just might.  This last trip cleaned me out, but let me see what I can do



Look into it.. even if just for a couple of days... you sound like a nice rowdy adult trip could do you wonders!!!  



sand2270 said:


> The persuasive powers of this group of individuals is amazing.



It really is isn't it? LOL


----------



## PirateMel

TortugaDave said:


> I just might.  This last trip cleaned me out, but let me see what I can do



Woo Hoo - another victim (I mean participant)


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Look into it.. even if just for a couple of days... you sound like a nice rowdy adult trip could do you wonders!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is isn't it? LOL



makes me wonder what you are going to persuade me to do in WDW??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> makes me wonder what you are going to persuade me to do in WDW??



LOL I am the innocent one... Robin is the schemer...lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

TortugaDave said:


> I just might.  This last trip cleaned me out, but let me see what I can do



See, I told you Dave...these women are crazy!!! You'll have a blast. You need some "Daddy Time", just like women need "Mommy Time". Just bring the RUM! 
Psst: I get partial credit for persuading Dave (If he comes) I already mentioned it to him before!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> See, I told you Dave...these women are crazy!!! You'll have a blast. You need some "Daddy Time", just like women need "Mommy Time". Just bring the RUM!
> Psst: I get partial credit for persuading Dave (If he comes) I already mentioned it to him before!!!


HAHA,  I am scared already


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

TortugaDave said:


> HAHA,  I am scared already



Daddy time is very very important!!! 
i bet we could even find ya a roomie or two if we needed.. would cut costs


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Daddy time is very very important!!!
> i bet we could even find ya a roomie or two if we needed.. would cut costs




that's how I got talked into it.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> that's how I got talked into it.



Me Too!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> See, I told you Dave...these women are crazy!!! You'll have a blast. You need some "Daddy Time", just like women need "Mommy Time". Just bring the RUM!
> Psst: I get partial credit for persuading Dave (If he comes) I already mentioned it to him before!!!


Yes, you were the first to mention it at me  How many people are going?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tracy and Robin might know better, but I think the last count was at 37 people...right???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh theres a freaking ton of people.. not sure the exact amount.. I think Sha has a list going on the May meet thread...


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> that's how I got talked into it.




Same thing happened to me last year!!! It was an awesome time though...


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh theres a freaking ton of people.. not sure the exact amount.. I think Sha has a list going on the May meet thread...




We should buy autograph books and have each other sign them.  I may just do that...like a yearbook LOL.

"Amy...you are sweet and nice.  I enjoyed having english class with you.  Go Chargers class of '88!"


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> We should buy autograph books and have each other sign them.  I may just do that...like a yearbook LOL.
> 
> "Amy...you are sweet and nice.  I enjoyed having english class with you.  Go Chargers class of '88!"



Cute idea, and scapbook the great pictures too!


----------



## CinRell

TortugaDave said:


> Yes, you were the first to mention it at me  How many people are going?



Have fun if you go, hun!


----------



## Sha

TortugaDave said:


> Yes, you were the first to mention it at me  How many people are going?



Here is a link to the list... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31039876#post31039876  it has who is going or interested, and going to the Monorail Crawl (in bold)


----------



## TortugaDave

Sha said:


> Here is a link to the list... http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31039876#post31039876  it has who is going or interested, and going to the Monorail Crawl (in bold)



Link doesn't work.  Where is everyone staying?  especially the ladies  kidding, well not really


----------



## sand2270

TortugaDave said:


> Link doesn't work.  Where is everyone staying?  especially the ladies  kidding, well not really



I think I am the only one around right now...things are quiet.

try this link, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2038103&page=61 ...scroll down.

I know a bunch of us (ladies LOL) are staying at POP.


----------



## Sha

TortugaDave said:


> Link doesn't work.  Where is everyone staying?  especially the ladies  kidding, well not really



Sorry Dave... there was an extra "http:" in it... fixed it, but there is also a link in my signature "May Meet List".


----------



## disny4fun

Hi Everyone!  While I don't have a pic to post (except in my profile) I am single and heading back to the World in December with my DD16.  I can hardly wait.  This will be our first trip together!  My DD has had an aweful time with the divorce, but it's been 4 years now and time to move forward!


----------



## MyMuse

Awww...I'm going to miss it. 

I'm heading back down May 2-6th.....


----------



## TortugaDave

I am sad to day that I can't go in May.  I am so sorry all.  There will be other times I hope


----------



## justskip70003

would someone be so kind as to tell me how to get some pics posted pls? thanks


----------



## 2005s4

When I used to work for UPS


----------



## justskip70003

how many posts do u need to have b4 you can post pics?


----------



## Sha

TortugaDave said:


> I am sad to day that I can't go in May.  I am so sorry all.  There will be other times I hope



of course there will be


----------



## justskip70003

this is me!


----------



## justskip70003

me on splash


----------



## justskip70003

me my mom n my kiddies


----------



## sand2270

justskip70003 said:


> me on splash




LOL you and the other person in front are hysterical!


----------



## justskip70003

me on everest, hahaha muggin for the camera


----------



## justskip70003

epcot at sunset... breath taking!


----------



## justskip70003

me my son and pluto


----------



## Shannon84

Hi everyone!!!  My name is Shannon (25 yrs old and from Richmond, VA) and these are the only pics I have sitting around on my work computer for now


----------



## black562

Big welcome to all the new folks.  Ok, I have some new pics laying around...I'll be back with a few later.


----------



## fanoforlando

justskip70003 said:


> epcot at sunset... breath taking!





god that is beautiful!!!

wish i was there


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Shannon84 said:


> Hi everyone!!!  My name is Shannon (25 yrs old and from Richmond, VA) and these are the only pics I have sitting around on my work computer for now



Holy smokes you are cute


----------



## Shannon84

Thank ya very much!!! 

These at least have some Disney in them!!  In the middle one Im on the right in the green and in the bottom picture, I am on the far right in green (Those are from our College Formal)


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Shannon84 said:


> Thank ya very much!!!
> 
> These at least have some Disney in them!!  In the middle one Im on the right in the green and in the bottom picture, I am on the far right in green (Those are from our College Formal)
> 
> [/IMG]



Holy smokes you are super cute


----------



## TortugaDave

Shannon84 said:


> Thank ya very much!!!
> 
> These at least have some Disney in them!!  In the middle one Im on the right in the green and in the bottom picture, I am on the far right in green (Those are from our College Formal)
> Yup, a total heart breaker



Yup, you are a total heart breaker


----------



## black562

I'll throw in a couple more sunsets since the theme has started:


----------



## black562

TortugaDave said:


> Yup, you are a total heart breaker



Agreed...and only one state away....from the "other" Virginia.


----------



## Shannon84

Haha the "other" Virginia, that's a good one!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Me being goofy on the balcony of our room at OKW.






Space shuttle launch as seen from Tomorrowland.






My sister and I waiting to tee off.






Me and my sister on Peter Pan's Flight - we got really good at taking Myspace-esque pictures of ourselves on various rides.


----------



## black562

Shannon84 said:


> Haha the "other" Virginia, that's a good one!!



I try...thank you, thank you....I'm here all week....


----------



## Shannon84

Emtgirljen said:


> Space shuttle launch as seen from Tomorrowland.




Wow that is such a great picture!!!


----------



## Floydian

Just me and my alter ego...






And some detail on that lanyard I'm wearing...






The story here is that I got there just after they were closing the line, and JC wouldn't be back for more than an hour. Then the person saw my getup _(the shirt has Jiminy Cricket on it too...yes, I'm nuts)_, and allowed me to be the last in line. There's another picture she took where JC is bowing down to me, but I can't stand my profile, so it's staying hidden for now.


----------



## Sha

Always let your conscience be your guide


----------



## BigANT 61

just getting busted by some storm troopers!


----------



## Graeme

Me and Sid, my horse for nine years before I started to train new ones. He's a British Warmblood X Shire and is 19 now.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Nice horse Graeme!!!

Since the May meet is coming and I haven't plastered my face on this thread for a while.. here is one from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ohhhh this was from this past Saturday night at a nice little crazy dive bar that screams "Niagara Falls!!!!" This is me with Robin AKA DisneyDreams21... the man behind us is singing bad kareoke...lol don't know him... just love his down home style! LOL


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> don't know him...



yeah, right!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> yeah, right!!


LOL I think he wanted to know us though...LOL


----------



## sand2270

BigANT 61 said:


> just getting busted by some storm troopers!



This picture cracks me up


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> Me and Sid, my horse for nine years before I started to train new ones. He's a British Warmblood X Shire and is 19 now.



Sid is gorgeous! But I am telling Ronnie you are cheating on him!


----------



## Graeme

Sha said:


> Sid is gorgeous! But I am telling Ronnie you are cheating on him!



Ha! Sid will always be my first love unfortunately. We've been through a lot together.


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> Ha! Sid will always be my first love unfortunately. We've been through a lot together.



Maybe get to hear a little about him... He is pretty. How many hands?


----------



## Graeme

Sha said:


> Maybe get to hear a little about him... He is pretty. How many hands?



17.3, so a big lad. Ronnie's only 16.3. Sid's so gentle though and so mischevious! he can escape from anywhere.


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> 17.3, so a big lad. Ronnie's only 16.3. Sid's so gentle though and so mischevious! he can escape from anywhere.



Bet that can be cause for a good time...


----------



## Clifton

What ya'll been waiting for...just last week


----------



## black562

I promised to post a few goofy pics, so here goes.


----------



## black562

Now I must redeem myself with some serious stuff.

A nice picture from the Studios.





First in line for Toy Story Mania!!!





And I just love my buddy Stitch, so I'll post this one again.


----------



## Graeme

black562 said:


>



Ha! I had to fight little kids off to get on that last visit!


----------



## black562

Graeme said:


> Ha! I had to fight little kids off to get on that last visit!



I need to have someone photoshop the support out of there so it looks like I'm floating.


----------



## CastleCreations

Clifton said:


> What ya'll been waiting for...just last week



awww...cute!


----------



## ttester9612

I thought us girls like to have their pics taken a lot...you guys are worst then us.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Remy and his Handler


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> Remy and his Handler



Isn't that one of the AC players? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE2-rvSeU5w


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Isn't that one of the AC players? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE2-rvSeU5w



nope I dont think so...


----------



## disneymiss

ANTSS2001 said:


> Remy and his Handler





I can not believe I missed that  , I was stuck in AK doing the Earth Day Pin Hunt...Ugg

Maybe next time, but how did you get ADR for the right time (show) they only do it so many times a day, right

I am also really thinking about the Dec. trip.....


----------



## CinRell

JustSkip... *nice* ink!!!

Joe, I'm not a huge star wars fan so I didn't know if they came with or without foot rests.. so here's one of each.











and a new one of me.... of course, not a disney pic...






And for good measure, one of our latest rescues who was on death's door when we got him from the puppy mill, covered in blood... and now ready for his forever home


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> JustSkip... *nice* ink!!!
> 
> Joe, I'm not a huge star wars fan so I didn't know if they came with or without foot rests.. so here's one of each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a new one of me.... of course, not a disney pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for good measure, one of our latest rescues who was on death's door when we got him from the puppy mill, covered in blood... and now ready for his forever home



Oh that's just perfect!!!  It should have the footrests, so the first one is great...but I saved both cause they both look very cool.

Thanks a ton...you're getting good with the graphics!!!


----------



## CinRell

black562 said:


> Oh that's just perfect!!!  It should have the footrests, so the first one is great...but I saved both cause they both look very cool.
> 
> Thanks a ton...you're getting good with the graphics!!!



Thanks I'm redesigning our rescue's website so I'm getting practice.  I had to remove one foot because it was half covered with the middle thing and well.. I'm not THAT good LOL LOL!


----------



## Graeme

CinRell said:


>



Dead jealous!!!!   But wouldn't a one legged Jedi fly round in circles?


----------



## CinRell

Graeme said:


> Dead jealous!!!!   But wouldn't a one legged Jedi fly round in circles?



Maybe it's hiked up against the side of the machine thingamabob ?  LOL


----------



## black562

CinRell said:


> Maybe it's hiked up against the side of the machine thingamabob ?  LOL



Or he's using the Force to compensate!!!


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

ANTSS2001 said:


> Remy and his Handler





rebecca06261 said:


> Isn't that one of the AC players? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE2-rvSeU5w



I am new to this board usually only on the podcast board but I saw this and had to chime in yes he is from the adventurers club


----------



## Sha

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> I am new to this board usually only on the podcast board but I saw this and had to chime in yes he is from the adventurers club



I agree... he was one who played Hathaway Brown sometimes (one of three that I had seen in my many adventures)

and you are more than welcome to come to this side of the threads


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

Thank you for the welcome and as soon as I get a chance I will post a photo


----------



## BigANT 61

Here is a pic with me and Frankie Avalon at the Italian Amering Marching Club Friday night dinner in New Orleans. 





[/IMG]


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I thought us girls like to have their pics taken a lot...you guys are worst then us.



I gotta agree with you T. These guys are hams. . .thats all I am saying.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> I gotta agree with you T. These guys are hams. . .thats all I am saying.


----------



## PirateMel

Okay, this a picture from Dinner on the Cruise.  

Eduardo was so HOT, and Suhali was awesome!


----------



## PirateMel

Nassua






Sint Maarten

Sooo Close


----------



## ahoff

Looks like you had a geat time!  I so want to go on another Disney Cruise again..


----------



## Sha

Mel you look GREAT!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Mel you look GREAT!



Thank you


----------



## Shannon84




----------



## justskip70003

shannon84 said:


>



adorable!


----------



## ErikDee326

Shannon84 said:


>



OHHHH, soo cute little Khloe bear


----------



## JeffGoldblum




----------



## Clifton

JeffGoldblum said:


>


Well at the Universe of Energy, they have THOSE on the tour lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Clifton said:


> Well at the Universe of Energy, they have THOSE on the tour lol


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Clifton said:


> Well at the Universe of Energy, they have THOSE on the tour lol



I have no idea what that means


----------



## Bill Brown

JeffGoldblum said:


> I have no idea what that means


You're not the only one.


----------



## JeffGoldblum




----------



## CinRell

Bill Brown said:


> You're not the only one.



3rd in the dark here. LOVE the jeff goldblum pics tho.. hilarious!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ellen's Energy Attraction has Dinosaurs in it... the joke was basically that Jeff Goldblum is old. lol It sucks I had to point that out... but if you go back and read it again, it is actually really hilarious.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Ellen's Energy Attraction has Dinosaurs in it... the joke was basically that Jeff Goldblum is old. lol It sucks I had to point that out... but if you go back and read it again, it is actually really hilarious.



Old?! An old man would never be so calm and cool on Splash Mt


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JeffGoldblum said:


> Old?! An old man would never be so calm and cool on Splash Mt



hahahaha looks like too much Botox! LOL he can't look anything but cool and calm!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hahahaha looks like too much *Botox*! LOL he can't look anything but cool and calm!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

Here is a new one of me with my summer shaved head look.  Shorter than I wanted...what else is new


----------



## Sha

Very nice Dave


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

TortugaDave said:


> Here is a new one of me with my summer shaved head look.  Shorter than I wanted...what else is new



Looks good to me!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> Here is a new one of me with my summer shaved head look.  Shorter than I wanted...what else is new



Hi Dave. . .


----------



## Bill Brown

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Ellen's Energy Attraction has Dinosaurs in it... the joke was basically that Jeff Goldblum is old...


Thanks.  I wouldn't have gotten that one in forever.


----------



## TortugaDave

Thanks you ladies!


----------



## Dolce27

Hey guys. I'm not a regular over here but I have posted my pic on this thread before. I had a partial solo trip last Dec that I don't mind posting some pic's of.





(any guesses on who my fav character is??? Anyone???)















(My ears refused to stay up! By the way - this was Christmas Eve)





( I have to laugh at this one! I went in with the intention of standing in front of Mike since he's always covered up in the movie (original, I know ).  Ummm... yeah, the monster had the same idea.

He won.


----------



## TortugaDave

Dolce27 said:


> Hey guys. I'm not a regular over here but I have posted my pic on this thread before. I had a partial solo trip last Dec that I don't mind posting some pic's of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (any guesses on who my fav character is??? Anyone???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My ears refused to stay up! By the way - this was Christmas Eve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I have to laugh at this one! I went in with the intention of standing in front of Mike since he's always covered up in the movie (original, I know ).  Ummm... yeah, the monster had the same idea.
> 
> He won.



I love the pics!


----------



## MarylandPirate

Sorry Ms Dolce27.....but no self respectin' Texan would allow that Monster to beat them in the photo pose! I guess the words "Remember the Alamo" mean nothing to you. Please go sit in the corner and sing Deep in the Heart of Texas at least three times!


----------



## Dolce27

MarylandPirate said:


> Sorry Ms Dolce27.....but no self respectin' Texan would allow that Monster to beat them in the photo pose! I guess the words "Remember the Alamo" mean nothing to you. Please go sit in the corner and sing Deep in the Heart of Texas at least three times!



Sorry.. but I don't know the lyrics. Push the trash can in Tomorrowland gave me a "Texas" test once to prove that I was a Texan.

I failed miserably....


----------



## MarylandPirate

Dolce27 said:


> Sorry.. but I don't know the lyrics. Push the trash can in Tomorrowland gave me a "Texas" test once to prove that I was a Texan.
> 
> I failed miserably....






 Poor misguided child!    lol just kidding


----------



## justskip70003

Dolce27 said:


> Hey guys. I'm not a regular over here but I have posted my pic on this thread before. I had a partial solo trip last Dec that I don't mind posting some pic's of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (any guesses on who my fav character is??? Anyone???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My ears refused to stay up! By the way - this was Christmas Eve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I have to laugh at this one! I went in with the intention of standing in front of Mike since he's always covered up in the movie (original, I know ).  Ummm... yeah, the monster had the same idea.
> 
> He won.



gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

Ok so this was actually my son's birthday
























Ahhh, the New Years Eve countdown..5..4..3..


----------



## black562




----------



## Sha

DISNEY4TROY said:


>



He is SO cute! Love this one... "Look mom! I pick it just for you!"


----------



## black562

This thread sure is aweful quiet.


----------



## black562

DISNEY4TROY said:


>



So cute, I just love Stitch too!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> This thread sure is aweful quiet.



OK Joe, I will play 

In the spirit of the upcoming trip, here are some pics from past DismeetsQQQ

OK this is from left, DisneyDreams (Robin), Nurse Darcy, Buena Vista (Tom), and myself





Darcy and I before the birds attack at Flame Tree





Robin and I at Jellyrolls





The Boardwalk at night





OK.. I think that is enough...


----------



## Bill Brown

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK Joe, I will play
> 
> In the spirit of the upcoming trip, here are some pics from past DismeetsQQQ
> 
> OK this is from left, DisneyDreams (Robin), Nurse Darcy, Buena Vista (Tom), and myself


Nice to see pics of meetups.  Interesting that the ole RADP newsgroup meetups still tend to draw rather large numbers of people even though newsgroup usage has declined dramatically in recent years. About a dozen RADPers met for breakfast at POP last December, but no DISers.


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

black562 said:


> So cute, I just love Stitch too!!!




 aWE thanks!! Teehee they make me smile on a blue day


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

Sha said:


> He is SO cute! Love this one... "Look mom! I pick it just for you!"



Lol   thank you He ALMOST did too


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK Joe, I will play
> 
> In the spirit of the upcoming trip, here are some pics from past DismeetsQQQ
> 
> OK this is from left, DisneyDreams (Robin), Nurse Darcy, Buena Vista (Tom), and myself



Say, that's the bus with the wheel that's fallen off isn't it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Say, that's the bus with the wheel that's fallen off isn't it.




yup it is Big Blue at AK...lol at least thats what we call it.


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> yup it is Big Blue at AK...lol at least thats what we call it.



LOL, I wish they would fix that tire.  Kinda looks strange with it hanging halfway off like that, but its funny still.


----------



## TortugaDave

Here's some more for everyone
Pics from today's hike












Work




Late Disney trip in Feb


----------



## black562

TortugaDave said:


> Here's some more for everyone
> Pics from today's hike



Nice Dave, where are you hiking...is that a state park around Atlanta?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> LOL, I wish they would fix that tire.  Kinda looks strange with it hanging halfway off like that, but its funny still.



but that is part of its character


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> but that is part of its character



no comment 

anywhooo.... SHA and TT thanks for my picture... now I have a new picture for my cell phone


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> Here's some more for everyone
> Pics from today's hike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late Disney trip in Feb




Hey Dave, hope life has decided to give you roses instead of thorns the last few days. . .luv ya, take care.


----------



## TortugaDave

Thanks!  I had a great weekend with the little one!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> Thanks!  I had a great weekend with the little one!



Those times will always be precious.  Cherish every one of them. . .text call or pm anytime you need to vent. . .


----------



## JeffGoldblum




----------



## black562

JeffGoldblum said:


>



I love it!!!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

black562 said:


> I love it!!!



Thanks, I love dumbo


----------



## JeffGoldblum




----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Say, that's the bus with the wheel that's fallen off isn't it.



Sure looks like it's off to me....


----------



## Shannon84

TortugaDave said:


> Here's some more for everyone
> Pics from today's hike




These are great pictures!!  You guys look like you are having a good time!!


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Sure looks like it's off to me....



Well yeah, oh its flat....you're changing it right?  Ok, I so have to do a picture setup of that next trip.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Nice shirt, Joe


----------



## Dolce27

Hey, Disney4Troy, we were at Disney at the same time. While pic's of you with your cutie of a son 


DISNEY4TROY said:


> Ahhh, the New Years Eve countdown..5..4..3..



were taken, I was taking pic's of this at the Hollywood Studios:






and this:






TortugaDave - great pic's of you and your son 

black562- wow! you get pic's with *everyone*!


----------



## black562

Mrsduck101 said:


> Nice shirt, Joe



I don't know why you would like it so much...hmm.

Incidentally, have you noticed how hard it is to find a Donald shirt anywhere?  You just don't seem to see them.


----------



## Dolce27

black562 said:


> I don't know why you would like it so much...hmm.
> 
> Incidentally, have you noticed how hard it is to find a Donald shirt anywhere?  You just don't seem to see them.



Your best bet would be at Mickey's Philiharmagic store at the MK.


----------



## black562

Dolce27 said:


> Your best bet would be at Mickey's Philiharmagic store at the MK.



Hey you're right, I think they may have some there.  I got that shirt a few years ago and haven't seen one since.  Donald is just a blast...gotta love Donald!!!


----------



## Shannon84

Me at AK 







Me at home (with my hair short)






Universal


----------



## black562

Shannon84 said:


> Me at AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at home (with my hair short)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal



Nice pics!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

Shannon84 said:


> Me at AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at home (with my hair short)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal


Very pretty!


----------



## PirateMel

Shannon84 said:


> Me at AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at home (with my hair short)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal



Nice Boston Shirt!


----------



## Shannon84

PirateMel said:


> Nice Boston Shirt!



Thank ya!! I live in Virginia now, but I am from MA originally


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

Dolce27 said:


> Hey, Disney4Troy, we were at Disney at the same time. While pic's of you with your cutie of a son
> 
> 
> were taken, I was taking pic's of this at the Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOSE PICS ARE GREAT!!!!! We left he magic kingdom earlier (too crowded) and decided to hop in the RV down to DTD PI,  for fireworks...lol by that time, Troy and I were pooped so the rest of the fam went to wait for the fireworks outside. Well,  turns out there were none and I didn't miss much after all! Funny the contrast of the pics


----------



## JeffGoldblum

black562 said:


> Incidentally, have you noticed how hard it is to find a Donald shirt anywhere?  You just don't seem to see them.



Disney store has a cool vintage one for six bucks
http://www.disneystore.com/donald-duck-vintage-donald-duck-tee-for-him/p/1240307/13898/


----------



## black562

JeffGoldblum said:


> Disney store has a cool vintage one for six bucks
> http://www.disneystore.com/donald-duck-vintage-donald-duck-tee-for-him/p/1240307/13898/



Nice, classic Donald!!!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> no comment
> 
> anywhooo.... SHA and TT thanks for my picture... now I have a new picture for my cell phone



Timmy glad we could be of assistance..


----------



## jewjubean

I'm new here..but here's some new pictures!


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Jewjubean....great pics....it was nice meeting you last week and good luck with your Disney Internship.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

jewjubean that dog is awesome!


----------



## Sha

Jewjubean, I just have to say... I *love* the quote about why the bananas dance!


----------



## fanoforlando

Shannon84 said:


> Me at AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at home (with my hair short)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal







wow, now theres a perfect girl
hot and she loves disney


----------



## TortugaDave

fanoforlando said:


> wow, now theres a perfect girl
> hot and she loves disney



You said it!


----------



## Shannon84




----------



## TM1982

Shannon84 said:


>



Hey!!  That's a private picture.. lol


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Sharon... Im very suprised to see you here! Way too hot to be in a singles thread! lol


----------



## Sha

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Sharon... Im very suprised to see you here! Way too hot to be in a singles thread! lol



oh come on... get her name right at least! (sorry... but it's right there in her ID)


----------



## fanoforlando

yeah i don't think, she's single to be honest. 

too cool of a girl


----------



## black562




----------



## Shannon84

jewjubean said:


> I'm new here..but here's some new pictures!





Is that picture of Minnie from AK?  Great pictures!


----------



## Shannon84

Sha said:


> oh come on... get her name right at least! (sorry... but it's right there in her ID)




haha thank you for looking out    This is why im single, gotta get my name right first


----------



## black562




----------



## Sha

Shannon84 said:


> haha thank you for looking out    This is why im single, gotta get my name right first



Exactly! goes with knowing what color our eyes are LOL


----------



## Shannon84

Sha said:


> Exactly! goes with knowing what color our eyes are LOL



 Yes you are so right!   Might need to teach these guys about a few things!!


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Exactly! goes with knowing what color our eyes are LOL



Eyes?..Women have eyes?..


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Eyes?..Women have eyes?..



look up higher.... 

little higher... nope... back up..

little more...

There ya go!


----------



## jewjubean

JeffGoldblum said:


> jewjubean that dog is awesome!



 Thanks...thats my Eddy Murphy!

That was from christmas, this is what he looks like now!
He loves to pose with Disney mail 






ttester9612 said:


> Hi Jewjubean....great pics....it was nice meeting you last week and good luck with your Disney Internship.


It was awesome meeting you guys  last week also!! I enjoyed it!! I cannot wait 



Sha said:


> Jewjubean, I just have to say... I *love* the quote about why the bananas dance!



Ha..thats a quote Wildeoscar wrote in a thread and I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## black562

Hard to remember what I've posted before.


----------



## black562




----------



## Sha

Joe why did you change your comments?????? Someone policing the threads again????


----------



## black562

This is my suit I wear for presentations.


----------



## can84

black562 said:


>



I can't tell who's cuter


----------



## Sha

can84 said:


> I can't tell who's cuter



Oh HANDS down..... 






the baby!


----------



## black562

Workin' my voodoo.


----------



## MarylandPirate

Which one is you?   sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Sha

MarylandPirate said:


> Which one is you?   sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## black562

MarylandPirate said:


> Which one is you?   sorry I couldn't resist.



Its the first one.  The others two are my brother Darrel and my other brother Darrel.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I am VERY happily married, and very old [44], AND I have designated myself as official chaperone of this thread! You young'uns need some lookin' after!!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

snowwhitesmom said:


> I am VERY happily married, and very old [44], AND I have designated myself as official chaperone of this thread! You young'uns need some lookin' after!!!!


Patience young grasshopper.  Someday you, too, will cross over the half-century mark to become one of us ancients with great wisdom and magical powers.  (55 and goin' strong)


----------



## CastleCreations

black562 said:


> Hard to remember what I've posted before.



Hey...you're standing in front of one of my favorite places...it's so beautiful there in the spring. I love the tulip gardens...and the wine of course..LOL


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Bill Brown said:


> Patience young grasshopper.  Someday you, too, will cross over the half-century mark to become one of us ancients with great wisdom and magical powers.  (55 and goin' strong)


----------



## black562

CastleCreations said:


> Hey...you're standing in front of one of my favorite places...it's so beautiful there in the spring. I love the tulip gardens...and the wine of course..LOL



Don't forget the Inn, its a very nice place to stay.  I've spent two long-weekends there and its great.  I love taking the different tours of the house, I've done the rooftop and behind the scenes tours.


----------



## Bill Brown

snowwhitesmom said:


>


In a couple weeks, my 87-year-old dad and his GF will be crossing the pond to spend their annual summer vacation on the Med.  Don't tell anyone, he has a fake driver's license (thought you'd never need a fake ID, again?) so that he can still drive in Europe.  You're only as _old_ as you want to be.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Bill Brown said:


> In a couple weeks, my 87-year-old dad and his GF will be crossing the pond to spend their annual summer vacation on the Med.  Don't tell anyone, he has a fake driver's license (thought you'd never need a fake ID, again?) so that he can still drive in Europe.  You're only as _old_ as you want to be.



Aaaaawwwwww - how sweet! Good for him!


----------



## jewjubean

snowwhitesmom said:


> Aaaaawwwwww - how sweet! Good for him!



I thought you were supposed to be checking in on us young folks. 
Thats against the law . But I love it!!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

jewjubean said:


> I thought you were supposed to be checking in on us young folks.
> Thats against the law . But I love it!!



Ahem - yes, right - so - everyone behave now or I will have to set a curfew!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Heres a couple of new pic's


----------



## Bill Brown

libertybell7 said:


> Heres a couple of new pic's


Beautiful fireworks shot.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## libertybell7

Heres a couple more   






Can you find us in this one?


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> the baby!



sorry cant help  but to 



 SHA


----------



## Sha

Nice pics Shawn


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> Nice pics Shawn



Thank's Sharon....I just have to figure out how to do more than point and click with the new camera...


----------



## TortugaDave

Not Disney, but my second favorite place THE BEACH!


----------



## Sha

Nice pics Dave... love that last one of you two!


----------



## can84

TortugaDave said:


>



What a great picture! You look like you were having a great time


----------



## transnet87

Okay, here I am at my second favorite place.....shhh..VEGAS!!!  Love the shows and the dining


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Heres a couple more



I just love Devine.  I always try to see if she's out everytime I'm at the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## libertybell7

This one is for Leo....Does this look familiar??


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> This one is for Leo....Does this look familiar??



Looks very familiar...Thanks for the reminder Shawn! Too bad we weren't at the same park...we would've hungout together during that 'great' weather...

However, there were many ways to pass the time during the storms...


----------



## Shannon84

NJGuy3 said:


>



Never seen it done quite like this before!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Shannon84 said:


> Never seen it done quite like this before!!



Gotta try to be creative sometimes...


----------



## Shannon84

NJGuy3 said:


> Gotta try to be creative sometimes...



Im not sure if I would be able to get back up after attempting that


----------



## fanoforlando

transnet87 said:


> Okay, here I am at my second favorite place.....shhh..VEGAS!!!  Love the shows and the dining



wow i'm speechless


welcome


----------



## JeffGoldblum




----------



## Bill Brown

JeffGoldblum said:


>


That's great!  The kid is all smiles and carefree, while his mom is holding on for dear life.  She probably needed to apply heat to her strained arm muscles that night.


----------



## MyMuse

NJGuy3 said:


>



Omg! That is tooo funny!


----------



## MyMuse

libertybell7 said:


>



Holy Buckets! That's an absolutely gorgeous photo!!! I've got to find a few good ones and post 'em.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Some new May 2009 WDW DISmeet pictures. . .quite obviously stolen from others. . .cause I like the pictures. . .

Blue Bus Group:






Girls at Epcot Rope Drop:






What fun this trip was.


----------



## nurse.darcy

In the first picture we have, from left to right:

Ken, Jerry, Andrea, Roseanne, Tom, Augie, Patty and Darcy

In the second pic we have, from left to right:

Roseanne, Patty, Andrea, Darcy, Amy, Corinna

Such fun. . .


----------



## dismem98

Best trip ever!!  Can't wait to meet up agsin in Aug!!

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Best trip ever!!  Can't wait to meet up agsin in Aug!!
> 
> Patty



Soon Girlfriend. . .I am soooo excited.  Just paid off my trip so its a done deal. . .love paying things off early. . .we got some good ressies.  I know you get there on the 31st, when do you leave?


----------



## Locodanny

This thread seems to have gotten a little off topic, but I'm new so I'll be "that guy" to try to bring it back. 






Yes, I'm wearing a shirt with my face on it. Don't be _too_ jealous!


----------



## nurse.darcy

unDanny, it was on topic tonight, but you need to try again. Your pic does not appear to be from WDW or Disneyland. . .unless it is from Ft Wilderness. . .


----------



## Locodanny

I was under the impression that this thread was about Dis singles posting photos of themselves, not necessarily photos at Disney. Apologies if that was a mistake...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Danny, the original topic was singles posting single disney fun . . .then it became singles fun.  .. .getting it back on track means posting  singles having Disney fun.  .


----------



## Sha

Locodanny said:


> I was under the impression that this thread was about Dis singles posting photos of themselves, not necessarily photos at Disney. Apologies if that was a mistake...





nurse.darcy said:


> Danny, the original topic was singles posting single disney fun . . .then it became singles fun.  .. .getting it back on track means posting  singles having Disney fun.  .



Welcome Danny! Look around for some of the other singles threads if you like. I thought it was to know who the singles were too... as never said it was for Disney only pics. Oh well... guess a lot of us were wrong again 

OP:


NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...it's been discussed for while in the singles thread and being that I've been nominated to start it...so without further ado...


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Welcome Danny! Look around for some of the other singles threads if you like. I thought it was to know who the singles were too... as never said it was for Disney only pics. Oh well... guess a lot of us were wrong again
> 
> 
> OP:



I've seen alot of photos posted that weren't from Disney...all the way back from when the thread first started.


----------



## mickeymommy3

Hello, My little ones and I getting ready for MNNSHP. We are heading back soon for new photos


----------



## black562

mickeymommy3 said:


> Hello, My little ones and I getting ready for MNNSHP. We are heading back soon for new photos



Looks like you guys were having fun.  I can't wait to get back down for halloween, though this year I'm looking into MVMCP.


----------



## justskip70003

single... check
photo at disney... check
would love some comments.. check! hehehehe






me at DAK


----------



## justskip70003

me, the beautiful snow white and my friend ashley at epcot end of april


----------



## justskip70003

me and my friend bridgette going down splash mountain... b.t.w. my obsession with the mouse has me moving to orlando 4.6 miles away from paradise.


----------



## dismem98

Hey Justskip...

Used to live in 70003

Enjoy Orlando.  Oh and nice pics.

Patty


----------



## nless_dream

Hello, here are some pics of me and GF. also other pics of just me.














They even let me operate the Monorail!


----------



## Shannon84

justskip70003 said:


> single... check
> photo at disney... check
> would love some comments.. check! hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at DAK



Very Attractive....check
Nice Tattoos....check
Loves Disney...check 

  Nice Pics!! Enjoy living in FL....I lived in Winter Park in 2007 and loved it, wish I was back there!!


----------



## mickeymommy3

Nice tats. . .I am getting my first tat this summer in Florida, and yes it will be a Disney one.



justskip70003 said:


> single... check
> photo at disney... check
> would love some comments.. check! hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at DAK


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hey!  I live in 70001 and I am dying to live closer to the mouse.


----------



## justskip70003

so i have been going to disney for years and years and years. i have always wanted to meet jiminy cricket and have always just missed him here and there. i was in DAK and there he was right in front of me... i got sooooo friggin excited i had to give him a kiss!!!!!!! 







i have a list of people i want to hug before i die, but when i seen him and got so close i had to go in for the big smackaroo hahahahahaha


----------



## justskip70003

after i composed myself i took a normal pic with him. look at that suit yall, hes a PIMP!!!!


----------



## justskip70003




----------



## justskip70003

mickeymommy3 said:


> Nice tats. . .I am getting my first tat this summer in Florida, and yes it will be a Disney one.




well isnt that wierd. i am moving to orlando and am a tattoo artist. if u wanna get some DIS discounts u know where to find me


----------



## TortugaDave

justskip70003 said:


> well isnt that wierd. i am moving to orlando and am a tattoo artist. if u wanna get some DIS discounts u know where to find me



Very cool artwork Skip!


----------



## mickeymommy3

justskip70003 said:


> well isnt that wierd. i am moving to orlando and am a tattoo artist. if u wanna get some DIS discounts u know where to find me



Okay so tell me where your gonna be. . .I'll come see ya   I'd rather have some one loves Disney do the tat.


----------



## Dizmom0923

justskip70003 said:


>



We take pics there everytime....both kids sit in the ears.  Maybe I will wait to come see you for my next tat...I need my sons name and something Disney.  Have 2 already...one looks like a jail house tat(but its not) and the other is my daughters name.


----------



## justskip70003

Dizmom0923 said:


> We take pics there everytime....both kids sit in the ears.  Maybe I will wait to come see you for my next tat...I need my sons name and something Disney.  Have 2 already...one looks like a jail house tat(but its not) and the other is my daughters name.



i do really nice lettering. whats his name? ill draw somthing scan it and send it to u in a pm!


----------



## justskip70003

TortugaDave said:


> Very cool artwork Skip!



muchos gracias dave!


----------



## Dizmom0923

justskip70003 said:


> i do really nice lettering. whats his name? ill draw somthing scan it and send it to u in a pm!



His name is Jackson.  Thank You!!!   I have a butterfly behind my left ear that needs to be fixed,  him looks broken.   I am happy for you!  When are you moving????


----------



## CANEDOGS06

Im at work so i really dont have any pics of me at disney but.some of me in my other favorite place.


----------



## justskip70003

CANEDOGS06 said:


> Im at work so i really dont have any pics of me at disney but.some of me in my other favorite place.



thaose are awesome pics. i have always wanted to drive a race car!


----------



## justskip70003

Dizmom0923 said:


> His name is Jackson.  Thank You!!!   I have a butterfly behind my left ear that needs to be fixed,  him looks broken.   I am happy for you!  When are you moving????



june 15th(ish)

i will draw and scan somthing for you sna send it to u


----------



## TortugaDave

justskip70003 said:


> june 15th(ish)
> 
> i will draw and scan somthing for you sna send it to u


Got to love Disney networking!


----------



## justskip70003

TortugaDave said:


> Got to love Disney networking!



hehehe i never even thought about it like that. im just tryin to help out some fellow disaholics!!!


----------



## CANEDOGS06

thanks. I race at Auburndale speedway in Winter haven, Fl
Infact we have a race this weekend. If the bride to be and I arent at the race track we are at Disney.


----------



## justskip70003

i will have to come watch i will be moving to l.b.v. in 2 weeks! i love racing. mark martin is my fav and always has been. even in his lean years


----------



## Sha

CANEDOGS06 said:


> Im at work so i really dont have any pics of me at disney but.some of me in my other favorite place.



OMG someone else from SLOcala! Wow!


----------



## CANEDOGS06

well thats awsome to know that we have a few disney fans in ocala


----------



## rachaface

hey disney singles  here are some photos of me on my last disneyworld trip (mid-march 09)

me @ the american idol experience





me and cowboy goofy 





and me, after my makeover at bibbidi bobbidi boutique (stop laughing - it was amazing! hehe) and in front of the place i plan to one day get married at





im a newbie here on the boards, but I just want to say I think this is awesome that theres a place where I can meet other Disney fans - I literally have like... 2 friends who remotely enjoy Disney, and only one of them loves it almost as much as I do.  I need more Disney pals! LOL so I can't wait to dig through some more posts


----------



## justskip70003

Dizmom0923 said:


> His name is Jackson.  Thank You!!!   I have a butterfly behind my left ear that needs to be fixed,  him looks broken.   I am happy for you!  When are you moving????[/QUOT
> 
> a few quick sketches i came up with yesterday


----------



## justskip70003




----------



## wicker

How do you post a pic


----------



## rachaface

wicker said:


> How do you post a pic



Wicker, when you make a post, you'll see all these buttons above the text box.  One of them looks like a little mountain - its the third from the right on the bottom row.  When you click that, you just paste the link of where your photo is uploaded (like your facebook, or photobucket - somewhere like that).  if you need help, just let me know


----------



## wicker




----------



## wicker

got it...thanks rachaface!


----------



## mickeymommy3

Not at Disney, but for all of you who remember Pauly Shore. . .Otherwise known as the Weasel.  Saw his show tonight, he was still hilarious.




Going to see Pauly!!!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

mickeymommy3 said:


> Not at Disney, but for all of you who remember Pauly Shore. . .Otherwise known as the Weasel.  Saw his show tonight, he was still hilarious.



I must confess, Bio-Dome was genius


----------



## DuffGT06

Wow, everyone is so gorgeous! I think the thrill of Disney gives us all a little something extra. 

Here's hoping this works, this is my favorite Disney picture of me because we were having so much fun.  I cropped my girlfriends out for privacy but we all looked "princess gangsta."


----------



## DisneyFan75




----------



## WDWBetsy

I've enjoyed looking through everyone's pics! 

best of luck to everyone out there... thankfully I have found someone near me!


----------



## CinRell

Rachel I love your post BBB pic! Is that your real hair they made into ears? TOO CUTE!!!


And helloooooo... "bad boy" disney guys? And SINGLE?  

I don't really have any new pics... esp no disney pics.. haven't been since 2005. Hoping to go in 2010 tho!


----------



## CinRell

wicker said:


>



Hey I remember you.... haven't seen you around in a long time!


----------



## black562

A couple of me and Dad back in 1996.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> A couple of me and Dad back in 1996.



Awww - such wonderful memories


----------



## Villainess

From our trip in April/May


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## rachaface

CinRell said:


> Rachel I love your post BBB pic! Is that your real hair they made into ears? TOO CUTE!!!



hehe thanks!  actually, those are clip in minnie ears! i bought them at the World of Disney store.  I don't have a good hat head, so i figured those were a nice easy solution to getting my DIS on


----------



## Villainess

DuffGT06 said:


> So adorable!  You guys look so refreshed, did you take this first thing or do you have some secret I don't know about?!



This was taken first thing!


----------



## DVC Erik

me and my buddy


----------



## Andrew015

Hey Gang!

Andrew - 25 from Ohio

Heading to WDW September 4 - 8  Anyone else going to be down there then?


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## Andrew015

DuffGT06 said:


> Are you a fellow Buckeyes fan, by chance?



Most definitely!! Can't wait for the season to start up!


----------



## DuffGT06

Andrew015 said:


> Most definitely!! Can't wait for the season to start up!



Same here, I've been going through serious withdrawal. GO BUCKS!


----------



## valree

Outside of Adventureland last October








Sitting outside of Test Track






Did I do it right?


----------



## Bill Brown

valree said:


> Outside of Adventureland last October
> Sitting outside of Test Track
> Did I do it right?


Yup!  Nice pix. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mahorn

Nice pics Val

Here's one of me  32 single mom of 3 in MA


----------



## DFD

Mahorn said:


> Nice pics Val
> 
> Here's one of me  32 single mom of 3 in MA




youre a baby!!!!


----------



## Mahorn

I may be young in age but being a single mom has aged me.


----------



## broberts

Mahorn said:


> I may be young in age but being a single mom has aged me.





Lol. I know the feeling. Well not the mom part, but close.


----------



## Sha

Brian.. where is your picture in this bunch??


----------



## weluvjasmine

Me:





The love of my life and I:


----------



## Shannon84

Loving Vegas....but still dreaming of disney in October...im the brunette on the right


----------



## Andrew015

Shannon84 said:


> Loving Vegas....but still dreaming of disney in October...im the brunette on the right



Beautiful


----------



## TortugaDave

Andrew015 said:


> Beautiful



WOW  You girls look great!


----------



## TortugaDave

Shannon84 said:


> Loving Vegas....but still dreaming of disney in October...im the brunette on the right


oops
WOW You girls look great!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Mahorn said:


> I may be young in age but being a single mom has aged me.



I feel the same way......its my 16 year old who is doing it to me!


----------



## CinRell

Andrew... where in Ohio? I'm just outside of Cleveland.


----------



## Andrew015

I am too!!  I'm on the east side (Mentor / Willoughby area).  How about you???


----------



## CinRell

Andrew015 said:


> I am too!!  I'm on the east side (Mentor / Willoughby area).  How about you???



Small world. I'm in mentor and willoughby all of the time for adoption events for our rescue.

I'm just 20 minutes south of you
Solon/twinsburg/bedford area.


----------



## Andrew015

That is indeed a small world, as I work in Solon!!!


----------



## squee!! disney!!

its weird to be posting in this forum as i technically have not been single in over 9 years. oh well, life goes on right?  this girl is 26, lives in michigan but am thinking about applying to work for disney in a couple years. i'm also a photographer.  and here are some photos to share. (sorry they are not disney, i don't think i have any of those anymore as i am usually the one behind the camera!)

recently at my best friend's wedding





besties in the mirror!





ONE FROM DISNEY. but to be fair, this is years ago when i was still in college. with my niece waiting for dinner at the poly.


----------



## Ragnrok23

Shannon84 said:


> Loving Vegas....but still dreaming of disney in October...im the brunette on the right





TortugaDave said:


> WOW  You girls look great!



I agree, but would like to add you would look even better back in Ma


----------



## Continuum

CinRell said:


> Ok here's me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a picture snob. I posted three. yay for picture snobs!



Those are great pics.  You should put up a few more.


----------



## CinRell

Continuum said:


> Those are great pics.  You should put up a few more.



Aw thanks... I don't really have any other disney pics though... I slipped in some from other trips but.. haven't done that in a while either LOL!  I don't want to just put random "me" pics up unless I"m DOING something in them.

Where are yours continuum??

Edited... ok I found these 2. One of my niece and I (I blocked her out.. you don't need to see her LOL she's just a baby) on the 4th and one from just last week at our rescue's fundraiser. Unfortunately I'm NOT the stunning blonde on the left. I'm the one who had dirty martini after pretty much not drinking for several months and a long night.. therefore no more makeup LOL! 

But hey.. our martini station had glow cubes...


----------



## Continuum

CinRell said:


> Aw thanks... I don't really have any other disney pics though... I slipped in some from other trips but.. haven't done that in a while either LOL!  I don't want to just put random "me" pics up unless I"m DOING something in them.
> 
> Where are yours continuum??
> 
> Edited... ok I found these 2. One of my niece and I (I blocked her out.. you don't need to see her LOL she's just a baby) on the 4th and one from just last week at our rescue's fundraiser. Unfortunately I'm NOT the stunning blonde on the left. I'm the one who had dirty martini after pretty much not drinking for several months and a long night.. therefore no more makeup LOL!
> 
> But hey.. our martini station had glow cubes...



Thanks for sharing more.  Since you asked, here's mine but I'm afraid I don't have anymore really.  I hate having my picture taken but I would imagine when I get back from my fall trip to Disney World, I'll have more.

Don't sell yourself short, you look great and surpass the blonde in the pic.


----------



## CinRell

Continuum said:


> Thanks for sharing more.  Since you asked, here's mine but I'm afraid I don't have anymore really.  I hate having my picture taken but I would imagine when I get back from my fall trip to Disney World, I'll have more.
> 
> Don't sell yourself short, you look great and surpass the blonde in the pic.



Aw thanks. You should take more pics. Very cute! 

Hey I'm going to NC in less than 2 weeks. It's been saying the weather has been very rainy. Is that accurate or more like florida forecasts where they HAVE to say rain every day?


----------



## Continuum

CinRell said:


> Aw thanks. You should take more pics. Very cute!
> 
> Hey I'm going to NC in less than 2 weeks. It's been saying the weather has been very rainy. Is that accurate or more like florida forecasts where they HAVE to say rain every day?



You never really know for sure down here.  It can rain for a week then nothing for a month.  Some days they'll say 70% chance of rain and there's not a drop.  How often do you come down this way?  I haven't been to Carolina Beach in years but it's not terribly far from where my family's house is.


----------



## CinRell

Continuum said:


> You never really know for sure down here.  It can rain for a week then nothing for a month.  Some days they'll say 70% chance of rain and there's not a drop.  How often do you come down this way?  I haven't been to Carolina Beach in years but it's not terribly far from where my family's house is.



first time


----------



## Continuum

CinRell said:


> first time



I hope you enjoy it.  Let me know if you swing through Charlotte


----------



## feistygalkmc

I haven't posted any pics here so here goes:
Me & Matterhorn on our way to see  our little pot of gold last month. Matty is on the left, me on the right 





Self portrait time! 





Matty & NurseDarcy during Vegas trip last month





Sands, me & Matty Tucson/Vegas trip





Thats about it for now. Should have more pics actually from Disney World in 61 short short days!


----------



## alagen

black562 said:


> Don't forget the Inn, its a very nice place to stay.  I've spent two long-weekends there and its great.  I love taking the different tours of the house, I've done the rooftop and behind the scenes tours.




Oh my gosh!  I just learned about Biltmore last fall and decided to do a birthday trip there (along with staying at the Inn) last December...combined with WDW!  It turned out to be the best trip; 5 days at Disney and 3 days at Biltmore.  I did the Estate Escape Package so I got the Behind the Scenes tour too.  I have to say that the Inn has the BEST breakfast buffet I've ever had


Topic?  Oh, I don't have enough posts to add a picture


----------



## black562

Met a couple of ladies on this trip!!!


----------



## cdn ears

black562 said:


> Met a couple of ladies on this trip!!!



Good photo Joe of you and carrieanne and mel.  I know I haven't seen them in awhile  but is that mel on the left  OR is that actually Sha and kate??

DISclaimer - Ladies as you know there is no harm intended in the past, current or future comments that I make


----------



## black562

alagen said:


> Oh my gosh!  I just learned about Biltmore last fall and decided to do a birthday trip there (along with staying at the Inn) last December...combined with WDW!  It turned out to be the best trip; 5 days at Disney and 3 days at Biltmore.  I did the Estate Escape Package so I got the Behind the Scenes tour too.  I have to say that the Inn has the BEST breakfast buffet I've ever had
> 
> 
> Topic?  Oh, I don't have enough posts to add a picture



I have to agree, the breakfast at the Inn hasn't been beat yet in my book.  I think its so peaceful there, quiet and it seems like a whole other world.  I'll have to get back there soon.  I can only imagine a combined trip with Biltmore AND Disney, wow!!!  Now you have me looking for my pics.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Haven't posted a pic in forever so here goes. . .

Matterhorn and I getting ready to enjoy dinner at Jiko with my son, his friend and a couple of Dissers. . .






The best vacation ever.  We spent a lot of time just enjoying Animal Kingdom Lodge, though we did go to a park every day.  The lodge was just worth enjoying and staying at. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Good photo Joe of you and carrieanne and mel.  I know I haven't seen them in awhile  but is that mel on the left  OR is that actually Sha and kate??
> 
> DISclaimer - Ladies as you know there is no harm intended in the past, current or future comments that I make



STEVE!!!!!!!!!  Bad boy!!!  

Ok figured I would post a pic from our most recent trip, while Bob and I aren't single anymore, we did meet here.


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> Haven't posted a pic in forever so here goes. . .
> 
> Matterhorn and I getting ready to enjoy dinner at Jiko with my son, his friend and a couple of Dissers. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best vacation ever.  We spent a lot of time just enjoying Animal Kingdom Lodge, though we did go to a park every day.  The lodge was just worth enjoying and staying at. . .



a couple of DISers???  hmmmm


;-)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Jeez, sorry I didn't name names. . .if you must know who joined us it was Jerry and Brad (Floydian)


----------



## DonaldRocks

heres mine for today.. i hoped this worked


----------



## mickeymommy3

Just got back, already planning on going back!!!  This is my son and I celebrating his 11th birthday at Chef Mickeys!!


----------



## stitch1986

cute mickey mouse cake!!
well here is a not so good pic of me at DL last week.


----------



## TortugaDave

mickeymommy3 said:


> Just got back, already planning on going back!!!  This is my son and I celebrating his 11th birthday at Chef Mickeys!!


Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## CastleCreations

DonaldRocks said:


> heres mine for today.. i hoped this worked



too cute!


----------



## stichlover87

that's me... graduated college in May 09


----------



## Sha

stichlover87 said:


> that's me... graduated college in May 09



Congrats!! What was your major?


----------



## stichlover87

Sha said:


> Congrats!! What was your major?




I majored in Early Childhood Education (Kindergarten-3rd grade), still trying to find a job but I am going to try substituting until I do. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mickeymommy3

TortugaDave said:


> Looks like you had a great time!



We did, Thanks!!!  280 days Till we do it again!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyKing82

mickeymommy3 said:


> just got back, already planning on going back!!!  This is my son and i celebrating his 11th birthday at chef mickeys!!



hot!!


----------



## Mahorn

Thought is was time to resurrect this thread with a photo of the blue truck in Animal Kingdom from my August Trip


----------



## A-Jay

Chillin' by the pool at POR waiting for my laundry


----------



## ahoff

Nice picture, Jen!  It is good to see the Bus again!


----------



## Mahorn

Hey someone had to show the bus again


----------



## Brocktoon

I started digging through many of the digital pics from my trip a few weeks back. Figured I'd post a few ...

Me and Remy ... Ratatouille is probably my favorite Pixar flick, so I was pretty freakin' excited to catch Remy at dinner, as I thought he only came out for lunch (probably caught him on his last rounds). Oh, also note that I had been drinking around the F&W fest all day before this, so that may have also added to the big grin






Some of that drinking I was talking about ... taken at La Cava del tequila. I think this may become my favorite spot in Epcot. I'm drinking my 2nd killer jalapeno margarita (I also posted this pic on the metal board)






And Here's pics of my two fav souveniers I snagged from this trip ...

I foound a DOMO pint glass at the Epcot Japanese pavillion







And for more beer enjoyment, I also purchased a Mickey head pilsner glass


----------



## CastleCreations

Brocktoon said:


> I started digging through many of the digital pics from my trip a few weeks back. Figured I'd post a few ...
> 
> Me and Remy ... Ratatouille is probably my favorite Pixar flick, so I was pretty freakin' excited to catch Remy at dinner, as I thought he only came out for lunch (probably caught him on his last rounds). Oh, also note that I had been drinking around the F&W fest all day before this, so that may have also added to the big grin
> 
> [/IMG]



I love your "day after" smile...there is something about the "around the world drinking" that inspires being silly....Love your picture...love Remy..too cute!
Lisa


----------



## murmkc

Great photos everyone.  The pic threads are always the most fun!

I can't share photos until after I have had at least 10 posts (new to the disboards).

So I am off to post a few more times!


----------



## murmkc

Made it to 10!


----------



## CinRell

Brocktoon said:


>





Best. Shirt. Ever.


----------



## Shannon84

I finally have recent pictures to share from my trip last month


----------



## NJGuy3

It's been a while...I'll play... 

_May '09_





_Sept '09_


----------



## CinRell

Good pics, Leo!


----------



## NJGuy3

Thanks!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Ok, I'll share some finally lol XD

Here's me eating a sting ray





Me and Stitch 





Me enjoying the POTC Room!! 





And Me with my Alice Cullen Hair Cut I got yesterday


----------



## Mahorn

Nice pics. Its nice to see this thread going again.

And Leo Nice muscles


----------



## libertybell7

Duckie and I a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## CastleCreations

NJGuy3 said:


> It's been a while...I'll play...
> 
> _May '09_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sept '09_



Gosh...you're HOT!...LOL....almost as good looking as my darling Brent...now let's work on your Australian accent...


----------



## NJGuy3

Mahorn said:


> And Leo Nice muscles





CastleCreations said:


> Gosh...you're HOT!...



Thanks. lol 


Hey, Jill & Shawn...nice pic!


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Duckie and I a couple of weeks ago...



Both adorable as always


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Duckie and I a couple of weeks ago...



Awe, too cute. . .I was soooo excited to get the text of you two at the world. . .awesome. . .can't wait for "future" installments.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Any hot single men on here from south fl wanna chat send me a message!!


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

NJGuy3 said:


> It's been a while...I'll play...
> 
> _May '09_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sept '09_





Hey babe!  Long time no see   I get what you were saying about your AK pic now...


----------



## NJGuy3

Hey...yeah, it's been a while! lol Ahh...thanks for noticing.


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

I recently got back from staying in the new Bay Lake Tower!  It was very nice


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

We came upon this new show at MK celebrating the new Disney film - The Princess and the Frog


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

I finally got to see the icicle lights on Cinderella's Castle!


----------



## Brocktoon

CinRell said:


> Best. Shirt. Ever.


 
Thanks for noticing  It may sound stupid, but I'm a big dorky geek when it comes to my prized T-shirt collection (which includes a TON of 80s movie/TV stuff). 

On Friday night during the same Epcot F&W trip, I wore my Flash Gordon T-shirt replica from great 80s flick (the one with the Queen soundtrack) ... During the entire time in the World Showcase, groups of fun drunks were constantly chasing me down and singing the Flash theme. I was surprised how many people recognized the shirt, and how crazy people got when they saw it


----------



## CinRell

Brocktoon said:


> Thanks for noticing  It may sound stupid, but I'm a big dorky geek when it comes to my prized T-shirt collection (which includes a TON of 80s movie/TV stuff).
> 
> On Friday night during the same Epcot F&W trip, I wore my Flash Gordon T-shirt replica from great 80s flick (the one with the Queen soundtrack) ... During the entire time in the World Showcase, groups of fun drunks were constantly chasing me down and singing the Flash theme. I was surprised how many people recognized the shirt, and how crazy people got when they saw it





I  80s themed ANYTHING!

Flash Gordon ruled


----------



## NJGuy3

GrimGrinningVal said:


> I recently got back from staying in the new Bay Lake Tower!  It was very nice


Cool pic of the gingerbread tree at CR.
I checked out BLT during my Sept. trip, was nice.



GrimGrinningVal said:


> I finally got to see the icicle lights on Cinderella's Castle!


The icicle lights are awesome...nice pic.


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's Leo and Cindy...


----------



## NJGuy3

You're Welcome Shawn. 
Hope all is well!


----------



## KinziePooh

NJGuy3 said:


> It's been a while...I'll play...
> 
> _May '09_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sept '09_



Wow, nice pictures...you (and your muscles) are very nice to look at also


----------



## NJGuy3

Thanks Beth...
I see you have a WDW trip coming up in several days...have a great time!


----------



## CastleCreations

KinziePooh said:


> Wow, nice pictures...you (and your muscles) are very nice to look at also



Isn't he delicious...LOL


----------



## KinziePooh

NJGuy3 said:
			
		

> Thanks Beth...
> I see you have a WDW trip coming up in several days...have a great time!



You're welcome....and thanks, I'm looking forward to a great trip!!




CastleCreations said:


> Isn't he delicious...LOL




I'm not sure if that's the word I would have used...but yes, I do believe he is


----------



## Sawhiskey

Im going Solo to POP on Jan 28-Feb 2nd. Ill be all over Florida and the eastcoast the days before and after the trip.. I need friends someone hit me up to chill...


----------



## twe1vestone2

These were taken back in June '09.






Here's me (blue), my dad, and my aunt @ Tutto.







Me and my dad.


I'm goin again with a friend in May 2010, who's comin??


----------



## twe1vestone2

.


----------



## Bill Brown

Chose DCA as the final place to appear in uniform before retiring.


----------



## CinRell

twe1vestone2 said:


> These were taken back in June '09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me (blue), my dad, and my aunt @ Tutto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my dad.
> 
> 
> I'm goin again with a friend in May 2010, who's comin??



Very handsome!


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Hey there!!! Does anyone live in or near Broward County, FL? If so I would like to chat with you sometime


----------



## scotth1224

Hey all...Taking a solo trip Jan 10th thru the 17th. Anyone wanna hang out hit me up!

Cant figure out how to post a pic......


----------



## Sha

scotth1224 said:


> Hey all...Taking a solo trip Jan 10th thru the 17th. Anyone wanna hang out hit me up!
> 
> Cant figure out how to post a pic......



You need more posts. Magic number is 10. Then you need to have the picture on a site like Flickr, Smugmug, Photobucket. Use the the link of the photo with the photo icon at top of the message box (its the yellow square with the mountains and sun in it). Then post. Good luck.


----------



## budcollector

,


   [/color][/size][/font]


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

....


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

twe1vestone2 said:


> These were taken back in June '09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me (blue), my dad, and my aunt @ Tutto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my dad.
> 
> 
> I'm goin again with a friend in May 2010, who's comin??




I agree.. very handsome    I'm still trying to figure out when my next trip will be...


----------



## toddlers_mom

New account, but I thought I'd update pictures  Headed back again this May after having an absolute blast on my first trip last year!


----------



## TortugaDave

toddlers_mom said:


> New account, but I thought I'd update pictures  Headed back again this May after having an absolute blast on my first trip last year!



 um..wow


----------



## LSU_Mackey

Halloween 09 as Clark Kent






At my Grandparents 50th


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Hey Dis lovers! I would like to meet single Disney lovers like me. If you want to chat send me a message  I am looking for a man who is a crazed Disney nut like me. I hope I can find you. You dont know how hard it is to find a man who loves Disney World


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

http://img694.imageshack.us/i/mypic6.jpg/

http://img704.imageshack.us/i/mypic4.jpg/

http://img716.imageshack.us/i/mypic3.jpg/


Here's my photos I hope you like them


----------



## mrtoffee

Finally i have managed to get through all 132 pages of this thread  it's taken a bit of time.  I will have to find some pics from my last trip in 2006 and get them posted


----------



## mrtoffee

Here goes, time to add my ugly mug.  Sorry it's a none disney one those pics are on another computer will fish them out over the weekend.


----------



## mrtoffee

Ok that didn't work, second time lucky maybe


----------



## OregonGirl

My turn! How nice to see all your lovely faces!
















Me, me, and my scottish terriers. 

 - Carey


----------



## mrtoffee

Hi Carey welcome to the thread


----------



## OregonGirl

Thanks Toffee! What's it like in Bristol this time of year?


----------



## mrtoffee

It be cold and wet over here at the mo, i much prefer the snow but that only seems to be getting the midland and the south east at the mo  snow days are much better than working


----------



## wicker

a pic of me enjoying a beignet at Cafe DuMonde in New Orleans


----------



## OregonGirl

lol wicker!


----------



## mickeymommy3

A-Jay said:


> Chillin' by the pool at POR waiting for my laundry


Luv that Pool!


----------



## mickeymommy3

wicker said:


> a pic of me enjoying a beignet at Cafe DuMonde in New Orleans


Long time no see Stranger.  Looks like you were enjoying yourself, lol.


----------



## mrtoffee

Finally found the disney pics 

Me and the goofster






Trying on a mickey hat






Chilling in the lobby at akl


----------



## OregonGirl

I felt I should bump the thread since it's fun to see all your purdy faces and this was getting lost towards the bottom of page 1.


----------



## mrtoffee

I love this tread mind it did take an age to read it all the way through


----------



## rebecca06261

I'll play, since I haven't in a while...that's me on the left, with friends on EE 





and with my mom on EE...


----------



## PiratesFan

Hey ya'll! I do not have any recent Dis pics so you are stuck with a non-Dis one I guess!!

I present, me!


----------



## Wasre

Here's a pic of me from a DL trip in '07.  Can you tell me which one is Goofy?


----------



## mrtoffee

Bump


----------



## mjperry




----------



## OregonGirl

Bumping because it's fun to see ya'lls smiling faces! More of me: 
















(Obviously I am the reoccuring female)


----------



## OregonGirl

Bump! Are ya'll shy about posting pics? 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## Graeme

OregonGirl said:


> Bump! Are ya'll shy about posting pics?



I was waiting for some pics of your horses!!


----------



## Andrew015

Haven't been on here in some time.  Good to see some new faces!


----------



## mrtoffee

i think another bump is in order


----------



## Natalie_89

Me




Me and My Brother




Me again .. yes i do tend to sit at home and take photos of myself


----------



## kimiza

Hi Guys,

I am 33 year old single mom, thought I would join in with pics, here is a pic of my niece (14), my DD(8), and me, from April 2009





and me and my DD in October 2008 (land/sea vacation)






I know I have some better ones, but this is all I have in photo bucket now.


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hi Everyone!!!


----------



## Disney_Trippin

and my dog!


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Hi Everyone - I'll post - here with mom at WDW for her 70th birthday!





My last solo trip to Disneyland Paris - FUN!





Is this working??


----------



## GrimGrinningVal




----------



## GrimGrinningVal




----------



## GrimGrinningVal




----------



## GrimGrinningVal




----------



## willonlyflytodisney

New to the thread!

So many singles on these boards!


----------



## tlionheart78

Well, might as well contribute...


----------



## ludari

In September 2010 I was on the Disney Magic on a westbound Trans Atlantic Cruise and I had an opportunity to enjoy a canyoning shore excursion in Madeira.






Pirate Night on the Disney Magic September 2010.


----------



## jhopkins213

I make this look good


----------



## Uncle Orville

I wander solo in WDW a lot, so if you ever see me, feel free to say hi! I'm kind of shy at first...just sayin.


----------



## Tuffcookie

Here are some pics from my solo trip in Nov. 2010.



















TC


----------



## disneyluvrtink

Uncle Orville said:


> I wander solo in WDW a lot, so if you ever see me, feel free to say hi! I'm kind of shy at first...just sayin.





Nice shirt in the second pic! Gotta love Mcguires!


----------



## ashleykay89

Uncle Orville said:


> I wander solo in WDW a lot, so if you ever see me, feel free to say hi! I'm kind of shy at first...just sayin.



I plan to be doing that a lot when I move over there!!


----------



## D23Ry

edit


----------



## D23Ry

WDW Downtown





D23





Halloween time





yum


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

D23Ry said:


> WDW Downtown



Great pics!!!!!!!!!!! Btw, aww your a cutie


----------



## D23Ry

thanks for the kind words  

one more i found


----------



## ptted




----------



## Altoqueenkelly

ptted said:


> Pic of my brother and I at Epcot




So cute!! I love when they do the tinkerbell thing!!!


----------



## D23Ry

I like this thread cool to see all the pics.


----------



## xerotheory7803

^from Sept '09




^performing in an improv show




^at the premiere for a feature length film I scored/acted in.


----------



## anna_aurora

I'm the one to the right  Would love to meet someone who loves Disney as I do.
I am 29 yo, live in brasil but at least once a year i go to USA, someday I'll stay forever lol


----------

